# The JOKE and MEME Thread



## 1stvermont




----------



## Starbrow

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## 1stvermont

My son just got this shirt.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I1XBJRK/?tag=r-r-20

*I'm not running for fitness I'm running because they're taking the hobbits to Isengard*

Sent these to my wife for valentines day.












Great shirt. Sauron make mordor great again 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N4RFL0U/?tag=r-r-20


----------



## octoburn

...


----------



## 1stvermont

*Was Your Ass Forged By Sauron Because It Looks Precious*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Time to revive this thread!


One Doughnut to Rule Them All.


----------



## Desert Loon

We wants it, precious, we wants it . . .


----------



## Kinofnerdanel

Heavy spam incoming!












        

     

*And finally: the life of Fingolfin*


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You should have posted these separately.

As it is, I can only hit like once! 

_"Improvisational Jazz Not Welcome."_

OMG -- Lisa Simpson is Melkor!


----------



## Aramarien

These are great!! Thank you for sharing these!!


----------



## Kinofnerdanel

These have been gathered from Reddit and Tumblr. (I changed the more obscene expressions )


*I.*
*If The Silmarillion had been written in the style of The Hobbit*​

_In a hole in the fabric of the universe there lived a god. 

Now, this was not one of those minor gods of bedtime stories or petty wars for heaven; this was the One God, all-loving and all-knowing, who created the world – only he hadn’t created the world just yet, which is why he was sitting in a hole in the fabric of the universe._


“Feanor and his sons are here already, I see,” said Fingolfin. “Let us join the throng!”

“Throng!” thought Elu Thingol. “I don’t like the sound of that. I really must sit down for a minute and collect my wits, and have a drink.” He had only just had a sip of wine - safe behind the Girdle of Melian, while the Noldor sat around in Himring, and talked about Morgoth and the rape of the Silmarils and the Kinslaying at Alqualonde, and the crossing of the Helcaraxe, and lots of other things he did not understand, and did not want to, for they sounded much too complicated (and frankly, weird) - when, with the sound of Mandos pronouncing the Doom of the Noldor, another Teleri ship landed on the shores of Beleriand, as if some naughty little Maia had sent it drifting off across the waves.

____________
_
Far over the grinding ice so cold

To Middle Earth, our land of old

We must away ere break of day

To seek the gems our enemy stole_

___________

Swear a legally binding oath

Cross the sea and tempt your fate

Slay your kin to get a boat

That’s what all the Valar hate!


*II.
When Finrod got lost during the hunt*​
I wonder what Maedhros and Maglor thought when Finrod disappeared after their hunt for a while. I imagine it went like this:

*Maedhros: *Have you seen Finrod?
*Maglor: *I thought he was with you. 
*Maedhros: *Maybe he’ll be back later.

*two months later*

*Maglor: *Any news from our cousin?
*Maedhros: *Nope.

*another three months later*

*Maedhros: *Has Finrod shown up?
*Maglor: *No, I’m starting to get worried.

*another five months later*

*Maedhros: *We should write to Nargothrond to let them know their King has disappeared.
*Maglor: *No, they’ll decide we’ve murdered him.
*Maedhros: *Who do they take us for?
*Maglor:*
*Maedhros: *Right. We won’t write to Nargothrond.

*another two months later*

*A letter from Nargothrond*

“Dear cousins,

I would like to offer my belated thanks for your company. I had a great time. Found a lake with swans, hunted a boar, discovered a new race. They’re adorable. I spent a year with them and have taken one of them to Nargothrond. We should repeat it someday. Maybe we’ll discover new peoples. 

Best wishes,

Finrod

*III.
A short biography of Elrond*
​· *Elrond:* Hi! I'm Elrond, and I live with my mommy and daddy and twin brother Elros. I love my family!
· *Eärendil:* *sails away*
· *Maedhros and Maglor:* Hello
· *Elwing:* YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE, SCUMS!
· *Elwing:* *jumps off cliff*
· *Elwing:* *turns into a bird*
· *Everyone:* WTF
· *Elrond and Elros:* Mommy...
· *Maglor:* Oh no, oh no, don't cry, smol baby elves, we'll be your new dads now!
· *Maedhros:* Wait, what?
· *Elrond and Elros:* Yay!
· *Elrond:* And you'll never leave us, will you, new dads?
· *Maedhros and Maglor:* ...
· *Maedhros and Maglor:* *run off to steal the silmarils*
· *Maedhros:* *jumps off a cliff*
· *Elrond:* Wait, not again-
· *Maglor:* *takes a long walk on the beach and is never seen again*
· *Elrond:* Well, I guess it's just you and me, Elros-
· *Elros:* Actually, I'm gonna become a human and die.
· *Elrond:* Oh... ok, that's cool. That's cool. I'm just gonna become bffs with the new king Gil-Galad
· *Gil-Galad:* *dies*
· *Elrond:* Well, at least I have a beautiful new wife Celebrian
· *Celebrian:* *get's attacked by orcs*
· *Celebrian:* I must go into the West to seek healing.
· *Elrond:* Of course, darling, don't worry about me, at least I still have our three beautiful children-
· *Arwen:* Actually I'm gonna become a human and die.
· *Elladan and Elrohir:* And um... we're not coming West with you.
· *Elrond:* You know what? I'm done. Nobody freaking appreciates me in Middle-Earth. Sayonara, Elrond out.



*IV.*
*Incorrect Silm Quotes 
(Site is HERE)*​
Everyday is leg day when you’re running from your problems
- Túrin


_When crows remember people who wronged them and hold grudges, it’s ‘intelligent’ and ‘really cool’. But when I do it I’m “petty” and “need to move on”_
_- Caranthir_



*The Gate To Gondolin opens*
*Ecthelion:* What are you doing here?
*Tuor:* Running away from my problems
*Ecthelion:* Come on in

_*Morgoth*: Do you know anything about huge explosions? Specifically, how to make one?
*Eru*: Explosions? What is this for?
*Morgoth*: ...Fun_

*
Feanor*: I know I pretend to hate you and you pretend to hate me-
*Fingolfin*: I do hate you
*Feanor*: Why?
*Fingolfin*: Because you're a despicable person who's resented me since I was born
*Feanor*: Before!


*V.*
*Noteworthy*​*

Achievements of the Noldor: *

Silmarils

Tengwar

Palantiri

Rings of power

Statues so realistic people thought they were real

Gave Morgoth a limp (and several other wounds that didn’t heal)

Seven Hot Feanorian sons

Crossed the Helcaraxë

Far too many others to name


*Achievements of the Teleri:
*


- silmapaintion

hot damn who gave feanor a tumblr account






_"Nonetheless they will have need of wood." -Aule_

_"Yet suddenly I do not." -Yavanna_


one of my favorite lotr facts is that gondorians speak sindarin as a first language and yet when faramir was talking to frodo and sam about cirith ungol he was like “we don’t know what’s in there.” like faramir. cirith ungol is sindarin for “pass of the spider.” do the math
_
_

_Melkor: i have made orc kind_

_Valar: you messed up a perfectly good Elf is what you did. look at it. it’s eating the others._




Galadriel: And some things that should not have been forgotten were lost. History became legend. Which is weird because Elrond and I both remember all of this, and rule over large cities of Elves who listen to our wisdom often. Also maybe if we had elf schools or something this wouldn’t have been an issue.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah, I know the English version -- but "Das ist meine Karte! Das ist meine Karte!" Cracks me up every time. 

And here's a favorite: GRRM vs JRRT!

Click, if you dare ---



Spoiler: "Mature" Rap Battle 



GRRM vs JRRT:









Well, _I _think it's hilarious.

(Second "spoiler": Guess which one I believe wiped the floor with the other. Hmm. . .Maybe I should make it a poll?)


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Kinofnerdanel said:


> Heavy spam incoming!
> 
> View attachment 5558
> View attachment 5559
> View attachment 5560
> View attachment 5561
> View attachment 5562
> View attachment 5563
> View attachment 5564
> View attachment 5565
> View attachment 5566
> View attachment 5567
> 
> View attachment 5568 View attachment 5569 View attachment 5570 View attachment 5571 View attachment 5572 View attachment 5573 View attachment 5574 View attachment 5575 View attachment 5576
> 
> View attachment 5577 View attachment 5578 View attachment 5579 View attachment 5580 View attachment 5581 View attachment 5582
> 
> *And finally: the life of Fingolfin*
> 
> View attachment 5583 View attachment 5584 View attachment 5585 View attachment 5586





Yeah, about C.S. Lewis......




Just kidding, I won't get into that.


Great jokes though!


CL


----------



## Elaini

This is what I *really* thought when I saw Legolas doing his thing in the Hobbit:






Bonus:






Elf lord lover: "I don't want to wait anymore, _melindë_. Let's get married, right now."
Elf lady lover: "Here? Let's at least go some place first where no one's looking."


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Who knew?


'nother Gandalf.


And a couple more memes:




This thread brought to you by:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found on Reddit


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Found on Reddit


Clever.




CL


----------



## Legolasss

I freaking love you all and your memes, so here’s some from me to you



Yes, I made that. Tragic, I know.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Inziladun

For the Trekkies here. What does he have in his nasty Starship?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Not really a joke but I found this to be extremely amusing


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Not really a joke but I found this to be extremely amusing


My friend and I literally discussed this very thing on Monday, what in the world?! ahahahhaahahhaha



CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin

Oh, no! 

It’s bad enough if the guy is a fraud, which is most likely: He might whack you in the head, rob you, do unspeakable things to you. That’s bad. At best he’s a prankster, right?

What could be _worse_ is that the guy really _is_ Gandalf! There’s no telling _where_ you’d end up, with whom, or _what_ you’d be doing! And he has the habit of vanishing just when he would seem most useful: in a pinch! “No, really, officer, I just picked up this gentleman on the side of the road back there…” “What gentleman, sir?” “_Ulp…!_” “Sir, please get out of the car, and stay right here until some nice people arrive to take you to see a nice doctor.” Ooh! Bad.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Alcuin said:


> Oh, no!
> 
> It’s bad enough if the guy is a fraud, which is most likely: He might whack you in the head, rob you, do unspeakable things to you. That’s bad. At best he’s a prankster, right?
> 
> What could be _worse_ is that the guy really _is_ Gandalf! There’s no telling _where_ you’d end up, with whom, or _what_ you’d be doing! And he has the habit of vanishing just when he would seem most useful: in a pinch! “No, really, officer, I just picked up this gentleman on the side of the road back there…” “What gentleman, sir?” “_Ulp…!_” “Sir, please get out of the car, and stay right here until some nice people arrive to take you to see a nice doctor.” Ooh! Bad.



I assumed he'd be a backseat driver and tell you not to pass anyone


----------



## Deleted member 12094

If you consider letting this guy step in, make sure first that you've got a handkerchief in your pocket...


----------



## Ithilethiel

If I picked this guy up he'd probably try to dare me to do something insane like stealing a dragon's hoard or worse yet convince me to attempt to navigate without GPS to a place like Chicago, guarded by an evil lighthouse...then tossing my jewelry into a live volcano....no thankee


----------



## Deleted member 12094

Nasty disturbing uncomfortable things! Make you late for dinner!


----------



## 1stvermont

Happy Mothers day


----------



## Ithilethiel

1stvermont said:


> Happy Mothers day



Boo images are broken and unviewable for me boo


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found this one on https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/


----------



## Miguel

The hills have Balrogs.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Miguel

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


This reminded me of something, i think the Dark Tree is not a real tree, wait, yeah there are branches and such but within it hides the dark rider of Cuiviénen. I believe this tree was at one point in Tol-in-Gaurhoth, on the actual island but Sauron did not know.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

An old but good one


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> An old but good one


Bahhahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahaha!



CL


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Miguel

And a guy named Tom


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Miguel said:


> And a guy named Tom



Yup, they say there's a subreddit for everything and indeed there is! I found most of them on /r/silmarillionmemes


----------



## Miguel

> Of the long years of peace that followed after the coming of Denethor there is little tale. In those days, it is said, Daeron the Minstrel, chief loremaster of the kingdom of Thingol, devised his Runes; and the Naugrim that came to Thingol learned them, and were well-pleased with the device, esteeming Daeron's skill higher than did the Sindar, his own people. By the Naugrim the _Cirth_ were taken east over the mountains and passed into the knowledge of many peoples; but they were little used by the Sindar for the keeping of records, until the days of the War, and much that was held in memory perished in the ruins of Doriath. But of bliss and glad life there is little to be said, before it ends; as works fair and wonderful, while still they endure for eyes to see, are their own record, and only when they are in peril or broken for ever do they pass into song.



I just realized that Martin used the name _"Daeron" _for his _'King *Daeron* II Targaryen. _What the heck.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Miguel said:


> I just realized that Martin used the name _"Daeron" _for his _'King *Daeron* II Targaryen. _What the heck.



Just remember, Tolkien still has books coming out after he's died. Martin can't even complete his series while he's still alive 

Another gem from /r/silmarillionmemes

Celegorm and Curufin be like







I found a subreddit that combines LOTR and Monty Python and the Holy Grail (there's a sub for literally EEVERYthing!)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Didn’t this thread used to be called "Funny LOTR Jokes"?
Oh, well:


----------



## ArwenStar

Good laughs.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Didn’t this thread used to be called "Funny LOTR Jokes"?
> Oh, well:
> 
> View attachment 6022



Yeah, I renamed it since it's been getting more than just jokes posted into it


----------



## Ithilethiel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, I renamed it since it's been getting more than just jokes posted into it



Very 2019 of you EA


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, I renamed it since it's been getting more than just jokes posted into it


Ah, OK, so _*that's*_ why I failed to understand some "punch lines" (at least I *hope* that's the reason). 🥴


----------



## ArwenStar




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Didn’t this thread used to be called "Funny LOTR Jokes"?
> Oh, well:
> 
> View attachment 6022


_*Coughs after brushing off a *very* dusty memory*_
Monty Python and the Holy Grail!
Now what would *these* guy make out of TH and / or LoTR - or have made, the five surviving Pythons are all in their mid- to late seventies by now.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Unfortunately, Terry Jones is suffering from advanced dementia.

I will say that for many years, I had hopes Terry Gilliam would be allowed to direct a LOTR film; I still think that if he could contain his natural propensity for anarchy, he could have made a go of it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, that was a bit of a bringdown, so while I'm here:


----------



## ArwenStar

Why not?


----------



## ArwenStar




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## ArwenStar

Yep. Memes about memes.😯


----------



## ArwenStar

And more memes...


----------



## Olorgando

A short little quiz: who coined the term "Meme", in what year and in what book? 😛


----------



## ArwenStar

Dunno
Was it Gollum? When he found out there’s were jokes about his precious?
Gollum ** precious is not to be memed? oh yes my precious Gollum Gollum


----------



## Olorgando

No, "Meme" was not coined by JRRT, it was coined by a scientist after JRRT's death.


----------



## ArwenStar

Ok


----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> A short little quiz: who coined the term "Meme", in what year and in what book? 😛


Just bumping this little quiz up the ladder.


----------



## Gothmog

It was coined by Richard Dawkins in his book "The Selfish Gene"


----------



## Olorgando

Gothmog said:


> It was coined by Richard Dawkins in his book "The Selfish Gene"


_*nitpicking time!* _
Two out of three, Gothmog. It was published in 1976.
I have a German translation (in case my wife wants to read it) of the 2006 30th anniversary edition, in paperback.


----------



## Gothmog

Olorgando said:


> _*nitpicking time!* _
> Two out of three, Gothmog. It was published in 1976.


As Meatloaf sings. "Two out of three ain't bad"


----------



## Olorgando

Gothmog said:


> As Meatloaf sings. "Two out of three ain't bad"


If you say so. 😎
The only performance by Meat Loaf that I know of is what he did in the 1975 film (which I have on DVD, as well as a music CD performed by the original London cast) "The Rocky Horror Picture Show", "Hot Patootie (Bless My Soul)". But I rate "Sweet Transvestite" with Tim Curry on lead vocals as well "Time Warp", an ensemble song, at least as highly. 🎸


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/dehldk


----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Olorgando

Alcuin said:


> View attachment 6131


I'm not sure where I read it, possibly in one of my Douglas Adams biographies, but didn't John Cleese of Monty Python (and "Fish named Wanda") fame have one iron-clad rule?
*No puns!* Oh dear, if he gets wind of *this* … 😆


----------



## Miguel

Reservoir Lords.


----------



## Alcuin

Miguel said:


>


Ooh. Partners’ Committee at Quantum Fund.


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> Reservoir Lords.


I have an eight-film box (plus a ninth bonus DVD) of Quentin Tarantino's work, a 20th anniversary compilation counting from 1992's "Reservoir Dogs" (and including trailer clips for "Django Unchained". No question, his films are violent (and slapped with the maximum rating in Germany, FSK-18, basically X-rated, for this reason), but I find "True Romance" to be a really remarkable film - and the two "Kill Bill" films (counted as two) for other reasons. Real life as reported daily on the news is often far bloodier and more violent.


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> Reservoir Lords.





Alcuin said:


> Ooh. Partners’ Committee at Quantum Fund.


Erm … do you know these guys personally, perhaps? 😆😆


----------



## Aldarion

Since I like both Lord of the Rings and A Song of Ice and Fire:

















(Although to be fair, Tolkien also heavily based his lore on history and mythology).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

For anyone who didn't catch the reference:


----------



## Olorgando

I'm certainly repeating myself here, though perhaps not (yet) on TTF.
JRRT was a language professional's professional. I think part of the snobbish rage directed at him by the ("modernist") "Literati" was that mostly at a subconscious level (I really don't like to get into *this* territory much, but exactly *this* bunch has misused it flagrantly, so it only serves them right!) they realized that if you piled *all* of them on one side of a balance scale, and then dropped JRRT all by himself on the other side - yeah, an interesting way to achieve escape velocity (and we would be _*rid*_ of these pathetic whiners!)

_(Ommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 😑)_

Just look at his biography. In the 19 teens, he studied a course of philology which was dying out when his son Christopher followed in his footsteps, and Tom Shippey, too, a few years later. It is practically extinct now (maybe existing on a par with those studying to read Egyptian hieroglyphics). And he was *very good* at it (and as befits a genius, which I consider him to be, in some parts heretical, disturbing comfortably dusty orthodoxy). His 1936 lecture "Beowulf: The Monsters and the Critics" sent Beowulf criticism through the mixer (some would claim that the field has since progressed - if so, most likely only because he "lobbed his bomb" into what was becoming fossilized).

He must have been something of a language genius. I have this vague memory of his being able to read in 14 languages (starting with classical Latin and Greek, then including some very "current" ones like Gothic, Old Norse (aka Old Icelandic, the Eddas), Anglo-Saxon (Old English, Beowulf), Middle English, Old German, Middle German (Nibelungenlied), some fragments at least of Finnish and Gaelic languages - and a few modern ones, too. Invented Quenya and Sindarin … 😲

So using a term common today, JRRT was a serious "nerd" in his field. But he was also the father of four children, born over a period of twelve years (1917 to 1929). Interested in old texts not just for what they may tell us about language changes, but also simply for the stories they told.
So after about 20 years of his working and re-working what was to become the "Silmarillion", what happens?

The Hobbit.

Here we arrive at a point that an awful lot of people have an awful lot of problems accepting: chance, luck. And perhaps one of those "right place, right time" situations.
The Hobbit alone? An exceptional children's book, yes. The Silmarillion? Lagging very far behind LoTR and TH in sales - but I'm guessing thousand of authors would be salivating like Pavlov's dogs at the prospect of selling (this is up to the year 2000) two million copies of their books.

LoTR. Combine the two. "Lightning from a blue (or clear?) sky", C.S. Lewis called it, and rightly so. None of the Hollywoodish cookie-cutterism in sight (so very much kudos to Stanley Unwin to risk taking a loss, as his son Rayner thought might be the pessimistic worst-case scenario - but kudos to him too, because he thought the risk to be worth it).
The chances of another author combining all of these factors has reached, if not surpassed, the winning chances of a single lottery ticket ...


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For anyone who didn't catch the reference:


I do own the DVD, but it's been a while … 🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__ https://www.facebook.com/117857112944787/posts/137126467684518







__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Hobbit_Memes/comments/dikms8


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> (MEDIA=Facebook)117857112944787/posts/137126467684518(/MEDIA)
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Hobbit_Memes/comments/dikms8


OK, similar strangeness to that I experienced in member Ron Simpson's post elsewhere.
When I entered the thread, I am sure I saw a link to Facebook something (Facebook definitely belongs to my bêtes noir on the Internet, it has a *few* positive uses … 😒 )
After a few seconds, this link line disappeared … 
As I did then, I'll replace the square brackets of the presumed BB code with parentheses so you can see what I'm writing about - going to "Preview" ...
So here it is … 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Google must be hog heaven for hypochondriacs. Hundreds of fatal diseases to choose from.
Seriously, though, this as other Internet information sources can be a useful addition to more reputable ones. I don't know if Google & Co. have something like a "garbage filter". By all I have read and heard, very weak ones at best.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## ArwenStar




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Alcuin said:


>


Oh my gosh, that meme has spread even here! XD XD XD   



I see what you did there.



CL


----------



## 1stvermont

Love it great stuff guys.


----------



## Olorgando

Alcuin said:


>





CirdanLinweilin said:


> Oh my gosh, that meme has spread even here! XD XD XD
> I see what you did there.
> CL


I'm afraid you allusions just fly way over my head and leave me utterly mystified … 🤕
Can anyone give me some hints what's behind this (to me) deepest trivia question?


----------



## Aldarion

Olorgando said:


> I'm afraid you allusions just fly way over my head and leave me utterly mystified … 🤕
> Can anyone give me some hints what's behind this (to me) deepest trivia question?



Basically, he only sees markings on the One Ring after buying dip from Gandalf.


----------



## Olorgando

Aldarion said:


> Basically, he only sees markings on the One Ring after buying dip from Gandalf.


Erm … meaning in his dip, Gandalf has help from (film) Radagast and his "special herb garden"? 🥴

But how and from where did a dip enter the picture? I don't remember anything like it being mentioned for either party, unexpected or long-expected. 🤔


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> I'm afraid you allusions just fly way over my head and leave me utterly mystified … 🤕
> Can anyone give me some hints what's behind this (to me) deepest trivia question?


No, I meant the Epstein joke.



CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> I'm afraid you allusions just fly way over my head and leave me utterly mystified … 🤕
> Can anyone give me some hints what's behind this (to me) deepest trivia question?





CirdanLinweilin said:


> No, I meant the Epstein joke.
> 
> 
> 
> CL


The fog refuses to clear. The first Epstein that comes to mind to an ancient like myself is Brian Epstein, the former manager of the Beatles who died at only age 32 back in 1967. An event that meant nothing to my 11-year-old self back then, I doubt that I even took notice; I had heard *of* the Beatles ...
Recent news item: Jeffrey Epstein, former teacher, then financier and convicted sex offender (in 2008), re-arrested on similar charges middle of this year and found dead in his cell in New York in early August of apparent suicide. Any jokes about him would have to be deep in black humor territory … 😬


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> found dead in his cell in New York in early August of apparent suicide


Nah, it was his buddies putting up an order for him in to the "apparent suicide hotline" XD


XD


Back to Tolkien!


----------



## Olorgando

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Nah, it was his buddies putting up an order for him in to the "apparent suicide hotline" XD
> XD
> Back to Tolkien!


Methinks my interest wanes ...
But Brian Epstein => Beatles => music => JRRT
*("brainstorming" alert!!!) *
Maglor. Daeron. Do we have a Beatles / Stones confrontation here??? Who would take which part???
Meh. Solo artists. OK, so which of them is Elvis of the First Age? Could First Age harps match the sound bombardment of a Stratocaster or a Les Paul hooked up to a Marshall amp?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> Could First Age harps match the sound bombardment of a Stratocaster or a Les Paul hooked up to a Marshall amp?


Where do you think the Edain got the idea of a Stratocaster? Those Elvish Harps must have had some effect on em!


CL


----------



## Olorgando

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Where do you think the Edain got the idea of a Stratocaster? Those Elvish Harps must have had some effect on em!
> CL


Erm!!! The only being (this is the films, obviously) I ever saw who had the slightest notion of what a guitar might be was the "Great Goblin" in the TH! And only in the EEs, IIRC!
Precursor of Meat Loaf (not a guitarist, as far as I know) or Popa Chubby, maybe? The latter plays a blues guitar that would bring any subterranean Orc stronghold crashing down on them. Reduce the Misty Mountains to foothills! 🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> Erm!!! The only being (this is the films, obviously) I ever saw who had the slightest notion of what a guitar might be was the "Great Goblin" in the TH! And only in the EEs, IIRC!
> Precursor of Meat Loaf (not a guitarist, as far as I know) or Popa Chubby, maybe? The latter plays a blues guitar that would bring any subterranean Orc stronghold crashing down on them. Reduce the Misty Mountains to foothills! 🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


One Riff to Rule them all...
One Riff to Find them...
One riff to bring them all and in the anthem rock them!


CL


----------



## Olorgando

CirdanLinweilin said:


> One Riff to Rule them all...
> One Riff to Find them...
> One riff to bring them all and in the anthem rock them!
> CL


I have trouble visualizing Sauron as a rock fan (perhaps his Orcs got off on techno, but we mostly all know that they were mentally limited, severely). Too anti-authoritarian, it is.
And how would he ever do the "guitar hero" stuff (this is PJ stuff, I admit grudgingly). Play solos with his eyelashes? (Did he even *have* any in his PJ searchlight moronity???)


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson

Olorgando said:


> I have trouble visualizing Sauron as a rock fan (perhaps his Orcs got off on techno, but we mostly all know that they were mentally limited, severely). Too anti-authoritarian, it is.
> And how would he ever do the "guitar hero" stuff (this is PJ stuff, I admit grudgingly). Play solos with his eyelashes? (Did he even *have* any in his PJ searchlight moronity???)


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> I have trouble visualizing Sauron as a rock fan (perhaps his Orcs got off on techno, but we mostly all know that they were mentally limited, severely). Too anti-authoritarian, it is.
> And how would he ever do the "guitar hero" stuff (this is PJ stuff, I admit grudgingly). Play solos with his eyelashes? (Did he even *have* any in his PJ searchlight moronity???)


More to the point, for how much they talk about death in the films, you'd think the Rohirrim would be into death metal...


....Right?



CL


----------



## Olorgando

CirdanLinweilin said:


> More to the point, for how much they talk about death in the films, you'd think the Rohirrim would be into death metal...
> ....Right?
> CL


I do not have the slightest idea. The splitting into ever smaller sects (nominally about rock, but apparently mostly about metal "splinters") diagram in a book I mentioned in another thread left me deeply puzzled. I would not, for example, from personal hearing be able to identify death metal as different from another splinter.
AC/DC's "Highway to Hell" as the Rohirrim's anthem when charging the siege of Minas Tirith might have been appropriate, but then what do I know? 🤔


----------



## Olorgando

Þráinn Þórhallsson said:


>


I've heard (very more likely read) about Blind Guardian. But I have a very personal prejudice when it comes to rock.
Any bands (and the metal factions seems to be specially prone to this) doing ballads - ain't rock to my severely (excessively?) purist tastes.
Again a personal prejudice - but I think Sauron would have been more of a fan of Wagner's operatic bombast ...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> but I think Sauron would have been more of a fan of Wagner's operatic bombast ...


Well, since Sauron was more of an authoritarian than his nihilistic former master, you'd think he'd go through our music with a fine-tooth comb to ward off any anti-authority music. 

Sauron would _HATE_ Green Day, that's for sure; Morgoth though would love their song "holiday".

CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6179


Clever.



XD


CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/dwnh29


----------



## ArwenStar




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/UWx0sRq


----------



## Olorgando

Erm, Erestor, what's with the kind of window mostly blocking the four pictures that I'm getting? It contains the following text:

_"We value your privacy_

_We and our partners use technologies, such as cookies, and process personal data, such as IP addresses and cookie identifiers, to personalise ads and content based on your interests, measure the performance of ads and content, and derive insights about the audiences who saw ads and content. Click below to consent to the use of this technology and the processing of your personal data for these purposes. You can change your mind and change your consent choices at any time by returning to this site.

I ACCEPT

MORE OPTIONS

Show Purposes | See Vendors"_

Now I have (as all regular visitors to the music thread have noticed, some probably cursing Squint-eyed Southerner for having egged me on to take a look there) started nosing around YouTube, and even posting links here to songs there. And this may be harmless compared to YouTube. But I still have a deeply ingrained Wolverine / Werewolf / Tasmanian Devil reflex when anything in the Internet springs a surprise on me (come to that, it's not my favorite pastime in the real world either). I'm guessing it has to do with imgur, a (site) name I have read about elsewhere. What do you recommend I choose of the above options? 😒


----------



## Alcuin

Olorgando said:


> _"We value your privacy_...


Translated: _We’re going to steal everything from your device that’s not nailed down, pry up anything that is, and use it in ways that would horrify you if you learned about it, but deny it outright (i.e., shamelessly perjure ourselves) if called to testify about this before Congress. We want your explicit consent._


----------



## Olorgando

Alcuin said:


> Translated: _We’re going to steal everything from your device that’s not nailed down, pry up anything that is, and use it in ways that would horrify you if you learned about it, but deny it outright (i.e., shamelessly perjure ourselves) if called to testify about this before Congress. We want your explicit consent._


Ho-kay. Now compared to the "Godfather" trilogy of films, you didn't mention "offer that can't be refused".
Or is this reserved for later phases?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> Ho-kay. Now compared to the "Godfather" trilogy of films, you didn't mention "offer that can't be refused".
> Or is this reserved for later phases?


*PSST* You would get a better deal with the Godfather than these online thieves. 

CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Erm, Erestor, what's with the kind of window mostly blocking the four pictures that I'm getting? It contains the following text:
> 
> _"We value your privacy_
> 
> _We and our partners use technologies, such as cookies, and process personal data, such as IP addresses and cookie identifiers, to personalise ads and content based on your interests, measure the performance of ads and content, and derive insights about the audiences who saw ads and content. Click below to consent to the use of this technology and the processing of your personal data for these purposes. You can change your mind and change your consent choices at any time by returning to this site.
> 
> I ACCEPT
> 
> MORE OPTIONS
> 
> Show Purposes | See Vendors"_
> 
> Now I have (as all regular visitors to the music thread have noticed, some probably cursing Squint-eyed Southerner for having egged me on to take a look there) started nosing around YouTube, and even posting links here to songs there. And this may be harmless compared to YouTube. But I still have a deeply ingrained Wolverine / Werewolf / Tasmanian Devil reflex when anything in the Internet springs a surprise on me (come to that, it's not my favorite pastime in the real world either). I'm guessing it has to do with imgur, a (site) name I have read about elsewhere. What do you recommend I choose of the above options? 😒



Are you getting that on the image I shared or somewhere else? It's from Imgur, maybe it's a EU thing with cookies or something since you're in Germany? The direct site link is 


Code:


http://imgur.com/a/UWx0sRq

if you'd like to try that.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Are you getting that on the image I shared or somewhere else? It's from Imgur, maybe it's a EU thing with cookies or something since you're in Germany? The direct site link is
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/UWx0sRq
> 
> if you'd like to try that.


I got it on the image you shared here, but when I opened another tab and entered the code you mentioned, same message covering most of the pictures. By the way, I got it both times, once with the code starting with http:// and once with the code starting with http*s*:// (a suggestion by MS Edge, apparently). So it might be an EU thing, as I'm directly on the imgur site with both codes.


----------



## Olorgando

CirdanLinweilin said:


> *PSST* You would get a better deal with the Godfather than these online thieves.
> 
> CL


Uh-huh. Reminds me of a quote attributed to Andy Grove, long-time Intel CEO, some decades ago, in which he was speaking apropos of the "semiconductor industry" and probably specifically makers of CPUs:

"Only the paranoid survive."

Seems that quote is close to a universal in things IT … 🤨


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6213


Old boy hasn't _"aged a day!"_



CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/e3gyn1


----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Olorgando

Alcuin said:


>


I count 9 JRRT characters and 1 I'm not sure about … 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/e3gyn1


Hmmmmm. If some comments I've heard about why people failed to finish LoTR (it's almost always a fail in "Fellowship"), then Tom's "Hey Dol, merry Dol, …" singing might send the entire forces besieging Helm's Deep running away, screaming in terror with their hands firmly clasped on their ears … 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Hmmmmm. If some comments I've heard about why people failed to finish LoTR (it's almost always a fail in "Fellowship"), then Tom's "Hey Dol, merry Dol, …" singing might send the entire forces besieging Helm's Deep running away, screaming in terror with their hands firmly clasped on their ears … 🤪



If you're curious, there's a whole subreddit dedicated to Tom Bombadil where they almost worship him...on second thought, let's not go to Reddit, tis a silly place 😁








r/GloriousTomBombadil


r/GloriousTomBombadil: Old Tom Bombadil is a merry fellow, bright blue his jacket is and his boots are yellow. None has ever caught him yet, for …




www.reddit.com


----------



## Olorgando

OK, please help this Internet Australopithecus:

What's Reddit?!?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Olorgando said:


> OK, please help this Internet Australopithecus:
> 
> What's Reddit?!?


The Shadowlands Simba, you must never go there- Oh no, wait, that would be Tumblr. 




It's like a new fangled forum for Q&A's, I think.



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And of course, there's an app for that!


----------



## Olorgando

Simba, Simba … wasn't that the White Lion from the 1960s cartoon (originally Japanese, like lots of stuff then being aired)?

Oops, no, that was *K*imba … 😵


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah, The Simpsons noticed that too:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> OK, please help this Internet Australopithecus:
> 
> What's Reddit?!?



It's a little out of date but this gives a good description :-D


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It's a little out of date but this gives a good description :-D


Thanks, Erestor. As with all things Internet, potential in all directions. I definitely had the word "bubble" pop into my mind repeatedly, those closed-mind niches.
Now all JRRT sites have a bit of the bubble to them. But it's out in the open, as I'm assuming Harry Potter or Star Wars or Marvel or whatever sites also are.
But at least for the three JRRT sites that I have become a member of, there is practically no conspiracy theory *nuttiness*. I am well aware that there have been conspiracies of all sorts all during human history (and most likely prehistory). That is why I emphasized nuttiness. There is an old (perhaps ancient, gong back to Aristoteles?) and very honorable adage:

"Absence of proof does not constitute proof of absence." (One version may be called the "Black Swan" postulate, just popped into my mind).

The nuttiness sets in when this is perverted to "Absence of proof is proof of presence."
What's one classic?
"An invisible cat sitting anywhere would make the place it is sitting in look empty. That chair looks empty. So there's an invisible cat sitting in it." 🤪😵🤢🤮


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yeah, The Simpsons noticed that too:


I'd like the clip a lot more if they hadn't broken off just as the sax solo was beginning!!!!!!!!!! 👿👿👿


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here you go, Mr. O:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This one's dumb but I found it funny for some reason...


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Here you go, Mr. O:


😃😃😃😃😃


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> This one's dumb but I found it funny for some reason...
> View attachment 6225


3000 years?!? This is less than 20 years ago, Smombies!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> 3000 years?!? This is less than 20 years ago, Smombies!



Agreed, someone was stretching for a funny meme. I was just amused by it for some stupid reason lol


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Agreed, someone was stretching for a funny meme. I was just amused by it for some stupid reason lol


Erm - if you were *amused* by this, you never had to deal with this ball (without chain) personally in the ways you showed. I definitely did! And that ball was the *least* troublesome bit!!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Erm - if you were *amused* by this, you never had to deal with this ball (without chain) personally in the ways you showed. I definitely did! And that ball was the *least* troublesome bit!!!



Oh I definitely did. They were still being used by my elementary school and a few of the classrooms in my high school. I remember having to take the ball out and unwrap threads off of it and of finding mice that the other idiot high school students stole the balls out of.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ... and of finding mice that the other idiot high school students stole the balls out of.


I can imagine Hobbit kids doing the same, as those balls probably made excellent slingshot ammunition! 🤣
But then some rustic Hobbits had an ambivalent opinion of the value of education.
Gaffer Gamgee's comment somewhere that Bilbo had "taught Sam his letters - meaning no *harm*, mind you" 😨


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6229


Well, that was a quick merging of two universes. I'm not surprised it didn't take long.

For all those who aren't in the know....this references a Show called The Mandalorian which takes place 5 years after Return of the Jedi in the Star Wars universe.


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I was wondering!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Oh, and this one!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/e8nvs3


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/e8nvs3


Monty Python's "Holy Grail" once again …


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Monty Python's "Holy Grail" once again …


Never gets old ...here's a other one 😁

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/e8w3aw


----------



## Alcuin




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Alcuin said:


>


We wants climate activism, precious, yesss, we wants it.


CL


XD XD XD


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/ebbiqt


----------



## Miguel

Morgoth sees Varda for the first time in Valimar after getting out of Mandos.


----------



## Olorgando

I've been wondering if JRRT even had any influence (in whatever way) on the DC comics superheroes collectively known as "Green Lantern"? Not on the first one, certainly, created in 1940. But the second one, a different character, "reinvented in 1959", was post-LoTR. There have been ten of them as per Wikipedia, so no match to one, three, seven and nine, but the quote "The characters are typically depicted as members of the Green Lantern Corps, an interstellar law enforcement agency." does make me think of Maiar sent to Middle-earth in the Third Age ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

"Playing" around with the geographical name "Mordor", this might have been a veiled threat that this realm would be opening "more doors", i.e. (unnatural) openings on opponent's bodies as a matter of routine ...
Gives one an entirely new perspective on the piercing mania of recent years …


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin

Númenor, too.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

But don't forget Himring.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/egs9h1


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, maybe this doesn't really belong here, but


And I guess this makes as much sense as "Lord of the Pants":


----------



## Miguel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/egs9h1



The first two Hobbit movies were ok, i think, watchable at least.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> OK, maybe this doesn't really belong here, but
> View attachment 6279
> 
> And I guess this makes as much sense as "Lord of the Pants":
> View attachment 6280


Erm ...
A wiki search shows that Carol Berg is an actual fantasy author, with sixteen titles since 2000, spread over six series, the latest two under the pen name Cate Glass. Winner or finalist for several book awards - though half of those have been "The Colorado Book Award", from her home state … but in 2009 she won the "Mythopoeic Award", given by the Mythopoeic Society, one of the oldest such organizations, like the UK's Tolkien Society, dedicated to JRRT's works, or in case of the Mythopoeic Society a bit more broadly, "devoted to the study of mythopoeic literature, particularly the works of J. R. R. Tolkien, Charles Williams, and C. S. Lewis …" (Wiki).

That "title" you posted seems certainly to be a spoof, as it does not show up in her bibliography (nor does "The Elfthief of Hoboken") - if it is a title at all, and not just someone having fun creating nonexistent book covers … 🤨 😄

"Janet Kendall" draws a blank, so some sort of spoof piggybacking on those famous opening words "Lord of …", I'd guess.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Congratulations.


----------



## Olorgando

Wikipedia article "List of _Family Guy_ characters":
_Gag characters
"Buzz Killington (voiced by Danny Smith) – A man who dresses and acts as if he is a 19th-century British man of means. His name is based on the term "buzzkill". He is a stereotype of a socially popular person in the late 19th century [citation needed], but by today's standard would be regarded as a "buzzkill". He is typically introduced into otherwise fun situations, such as a wild party, but his contributions (showing etchings, telling stories) bring the party (and fun) to a grinding halt."_

Do I now get the next level of the award, the one with the oak leaf wreath? _Please?!?_ 🤓


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Sure, why not?

And here's some more "research material" for ya:



And, to get back to "high" fantasy:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sure, why not?
> And here's some more "research material" for ya:
> And, to get back to "high" fantasy:


I keep forgetting what it was that Judy Garland's three companions were missing. The 'fraidy-cat lion was Bert Lahr, wasn't it?

I thought I had mentioned here (but if it was in one of my PM exchanges …) that (high) fantasy is practically limiter to JRRT for me - with the exception of mostly short stories in several compilations in honor of JRRT (re-) published at "appropriate" times: 1992, 2001-2004, 2012-2015 … 🧙‍♂️


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 6294



So bro is probably a fan of G.R.R. Martins "A Song of Ice and Fire" and the "Game of Thrones" TV series it spawned?
"Mental illness" may be a little harsh as a judgement, but I have neither read the one nor seen the other, so I need competent advice for this.
Anyway, this was a topic in another thread here:









George R. R. Martin says LOTR has Plotholes


While he's not wrong, I think it's laughable that he's taken seriously when he can't even finish his own series (and in my opinion, it's not very good). Like some of these questions (especially about Orcs) are just plain weird... Martin said he keeps “wanting to argue with Professor Tolkien”...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Um, you _are _aware that this is the "joke" thread, right?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Um, you _are _aware that this is the "joke" thread, right?


Harrumph! Neither are all memes jokes (far from it), nor do all jokes become memes!
Ah no, that latter was a *very* bad train of thought to get onto … be right back … 😱🤢🤮


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, I can't help it if Erestor changed the thread title! To me, this is still the JOKE thread!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, I can't help it if Erestor changed the thread title! To me, this is still the JOKE thread!


This change was before my time? 🤔 
And apparently we're being broad-minded and tolerant enough to not insist that all jokes be good. 
(Lawks! I sure hope so! At my age I know that "humor" covers so wide a territory that no one person can sympathize with more than a fraction. My "punch lines" receiving puzzled to incomprehending reactions - but why should I complain about something that the greatest satirists and comedians of all times and places have encountered innumerable times? Just doesn't take up much space in their (auto-) biographies … 😄 )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, I can't help it if Erestor changed the thread title! To me, this is still the JOKE thread!



Is THAT better? A moderator's job is never done, it seems...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It wasn't meant as a critisism!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I live to serve 😁
Also, here's my contribution to amusing book titles


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

These were posted on an old thread; might as add them here.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Um, you _are _aware that this is the "joke" thread, right?





Olorgando said:


> Harrumph! Neither are all memes jokes (far from it), nor do all jokes become memes!
> Ah no, that latter was a *very* bad train of thought to get onto … be right back … 😱🤢🤮





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, I can't help it if Erestor changed the thread title! To me, this is still the JOKE thread!





Erestor Arcamen said:


> Is THAT better? A moderator's job is never done, it seems...


😭😭😭😭😭 WAAAAAHHHHH!!! 😭😭😭😭😭😭
Now nobody will understand my meme post ….
😭😭😭😭😭😭😭


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Better explain it, Mr. Killington.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> 😭😭😭😭😭 WAAAAAHHHHH!!! 😭😭😭😭😭😭
> Now nobody will understand my meme post ….
> 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭



One more redo, now they should 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ooh -- don't forget "and Off Topic Comments"!

But I guess that could go on every thread title.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> One more redo, now they should 😁


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
Oh help, my regular temper-tantrum-throwing days are way over half a century in the past, and what dim memories I have seem to indicate they did *not* work!
Makes me feel really young again (for a couple of minutes).
😂😆😄😀☺😏


----------



## Olorgando

This is *definitely* a meme, and definitely *not* a joke:

HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM GERMANY!!! ☺ 

🎆🎆🎆🎆🎆


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I live to serve 😁
> Also, here's my contribution to amusing book titles
> View attachment 6299


Literally listening to the soundtrack of the movie when I scrolled down to this. XD

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> This is *definitely* a meme, and definitely *not* a joke:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM GERMANY!!! ☺
> 
> 🎆🎆🎆🎆🎆


You mean, _the Land of Chocolate?_





Yum! 😋


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6337


Sauron secretly was owning his craft for Etsy.



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Only $11.89!


You'd think he could do better than that!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6339


Pretty much reflects my opinion of PB&J anythings ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Tut, tut, tut … remember what Gandalf wielding Glamdring did to the Balrog's sword in Moria. Anakin might be thrown seriously off his stride by having his light saber splintered in a similar fashion. And then Gandalf, riding out to the rescue of Faramir before Minas Tirith, that stab of white light from his hand (wearing Narya) that scattered the fell-beast-riding Nazgûl like so many pigeons - how much protection would Anakin's armor have provided him against this portable version of his Death Star's ray? And never mind getting whacked by Gandalf's staff … 🤓


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wait -- Elves are real?!


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait -- Elves are real?!
> 
> View attachment 6352


Crap - They're onto us, they're onto us! Go to Elfcon 1!



CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Elfcon? Where's that?

'Cause if she's gonna be there, so 'm I!


----------



## 1stvermont

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Crap - They're onto us, they're onto us! Go to Elfcon 1!
> 
> 
> 
> CL




Not that kind of elf.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Elfcon? Where's that?
> 
> 'Cause if she's gonna be there, so 'm I!
> 
> View attachment 6353


Have you never seen _The Santa Clause 2?_


CL


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

1stvermont said:


> Not that kind of elf.


I confirm nothing._ *Retreats into the shadows*_


CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

CirdanLinweilin said:


> Have you never seen _The Santa Clause 2?_
> 
> 
> CL


Not even _1. _


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Not even _1. _


You wouldn't get it, then.


CL


1stvermont? Mind elucidating?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think he means as opposed to:


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I think he means as opposed to:
> View attachment 6354


Actually, I mean this:



Mind you, ^ She is thousands, maybe million years old....

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Can we mediate a compromise between the two?

Edit: I guess we should have started this discussion _last_ month.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Can we mediate a compromise between the two?
> View attachment 6356
> Edit: I guess we should have started this discussion _last_ month.


I mean, Traditionally, Catholics celebrate till Candlemas, February 2nd, sooooo.


And yes, compromise reached.


CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

There's also an elf in Jingle All the Way...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That's great -- but I think I prefer mine. 😜


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I guess we should have started this discussion _last_ month.


Speaking of which, I missed this in time for Christmas, but I'm posting it anyway:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait -- Elves are real?!
> ...





CirdanLinweilin said:


> Crap - They're onto us, they're onto us! Go to Elfcon 1!
> CL





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Elfcon? Where's that?
> 'Cause if she's gonna be there, so 'm I!


Calm down, willya?
If you ask me, those look like Spock ears! 🙄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, maybe -- but she _doesn't _ look like Spock! 😜


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, maybe -- but she doesn't look like Spock! 😜


No question. But Weta Workshop has gotten so good at prosthetics that the could probably transform her face to resemble dear old Leonard's.
Which would appear to make it obvious that she can *not* have gotten those pointy ears from Weta!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Nope. Nor these:


----------



## Alcuin

.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Did I miss something there, Alcuin?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Nope. Nor these:
> View attachment 6374


YIKES! Those *nails* look like seriously dangerous weapons! Make me think of Wolverine's big brother!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

_"Brother"? _


----------



## Alcuin

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Did I miss something there, Alcuin?


Yeah.

Pics show up fine in *Edit* mode using _[img]<path>[/img]_, but not in *Preview* or after *Post Reply*. I’ll leave them as they are: perhaps it will make sense to @mazzly. In the meantime, I’ll attach them one by one.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, that worked.

But I suggest a review of the previous pages. 

You _did _look at page 9, didn't you? 😊


----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> YIKES! Those *nails* look like seriously dangerous weapons! Make me think of Wolverine's big brother!





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> _"Brother"? _


The *nails*, dude, only the *nails*!!! 🙄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, OK -- sheesh!

Though I have to say, nothing about her makes me think of anything male at all!


----------



## Olorgando

I remember a bit in the LoTR EEs "making of" section when they were shooting Sam's confrontation with Shelob. One short scene has Sam's right arm, holding Sting, moving into view from the right or top right. Well, it's not Sean Astin's arm, it's PJ's arm "doubling" for Sean's (I forget the specific details of the reasons for this).
So ...
Those black nails look like very good candidates to "double" for Sauron's - maybe she should try a casting for the Amazon series? (Sauron still has all ten fingers in the Second Age, so that's no issue.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, now you're just stretching.  

Better be careful -- she's liable to sic her dragon on you!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Nope. Nor these:
> View attachment 6374



_Posted in the Joke/Meme thread_
Is she a joke to you? 😠


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, no! 😍

But anything (or any_one_) can furnish material.

We'll have to leave aside the question of OT -- I might mention the recent irruption of dog jokes on the Watching thread!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, now you're just stretching.
> Better be careful -- she's liable to sic her dragon on you!
> View attachment 6380


Let’s see:
Page 10, first picture „Elves are real?!”, last Sunday, 6:41 PM (CET, I’m guessing) – decidedly reddish hair, no braids, fingernails not shown
Page 10, second picture: “Elfcon?”, last Sunday, 7:16 PM, hair darkening blonde, some braids, fingernails not visible
Page 11, third picture: “but she doesn't look like Spock!”, yesterday (Wednesday) 5:59 PM, hair blonde with slight reddish tinge, braids as above, right thumb definitely does not have a “black claw” fingernail
Page 11, fourth picture: “Nope. Nor these”, yesterday (Wednesday) 6:52 PM, hair blonde with brunette tinge, thumbs invisible, fingers sporting those scary black claws (I’m guessing these were paste-on things, not her natural fingernails)
Page 12, fifth picture: “she's liable to sic her dragon on you!”, today (Thursday) 01:55 AM, hair platinum blonde, not sure about braids, eyebrow liner done differently, nails invisible.
Conclusions:

She's rather busy with cosmetics to take any note of my grumpy old geezer comments (she'd have to occasionally browse TTF for that, anyway).
You should remember that Elves and Dragons do not mix - period. Probably only the Dwarves are more dracophobe than the Elves.

Anything of the reptile persuasion she may keep as a pet would probably be of an "ounceage" that would lead two possible reactions on seeing me, at my 200-plus pounds:
1) fall into a dead faint after having given off a strangled gasp that might sound vaguely like "Godzilla!", being a fair estimation of the mass difference
2) run away at maximum speed to hide under any furniture (preferably with very low "ceilings")

Not that I'd pay any attention to any such tiny creatures if she were sporting those "Sauron Claws". My main concern would probably be making sure she never gets between me and the escape route. Even bulletproof Kevlar vests do not offer that much protection against really sharp and pointy knives, like for example Swiss army knives, which are made with extremely high-quality steel, and are extremely sharp and pointy (I own five - including one that is clearly a clone of the Leatherman multitool).

I mean, what was she trying to tell us with that fourth picture I mentioned above: there are Elves that go in for "Gothic", or what?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> You should remember that Elves and Dragons do not mix - period.


That last pic wasn't "Elf-mode", but I admit the closeup doesn't make that obvious. Maybe this will help:



And if that doesn't do it:


----------



## Olorgando

Wild guess: "Dragonlance"? (I'm pathetically uninformed about anything post-millennium).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Guess again!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Is she a joke to you? 😠


I'm suddenly feeling very insecure. . .


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Guess again!


Too much "dragon" stuff percolating - I think I do not care


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, then -- back on topic:








Peter Jackson To Honor Christopher Tolkien With 578-Film Adaptation Of 'The Silmarillion'


NEW ZEALAND—Christopher Tolkien passed yesterday, the grey-rain curtain turning to silver glass and being rolled back, allowing him to behold white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise.




babylonbee.com


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> OK, then -- back on topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Jackson To Honor Christopher Tolkien With 578-Film Adaptation Of 'The Silmarillion'
> 
> 
> NEW ZEALAND—Christopher Tolkien passed yesterday, the grey-rain curtain turning to silver glass and being rolled back, allowing him to behold white shores and beyond them a far green country under a swift sunrise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babylonbee.com


Ooooooooookayeeeee ...
So this is a satire site or what?
I mean, I've occasionally read some things I considered to be a side-splitting satire, only to find out that people meant the stuff seriously …


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

TEVILDO! 😃


----------



## StarGift

And of course

They've made t-shirts.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Original scene for reference


----------



## Olorgando

Erm, I'm not proficient at lip-reading - I *do* catch the occasional word or even phrase in synchronized films.
But to my limited skills, it appears that Arwen / Liv Tyler is saying something decidedly impolite (*bleep* territory on much of US TV).
Any guesses?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I think she's whistling.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I think she's whistling.


Um - wouldn't she need a gap between the middle two top incisors to do that without the tip of the tongue visible? I'm also not very good at whistling … 😬


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont

View attachment 6409





View attachment 6410


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Olorgando

1stvermont said:


> View attachment 6411


I think I actually recognized a couple of "terms" in that stuff - but 45-year-old memories can be deceptive. 
But as for assigning blame for this kind of stuff, it would have to go to Sir Isaac Newton and Gottfried Wilhelm (von) Leibni(t)z … 🤢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

R.I.P. Terry


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6418


That second pic did conjure up another title in my mind:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Not *BACON* again!!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6433


*HARRUMPH*! Nothing easier than that!!!
I've never bought it in the 45 years since I've been living in Germany.
And I may never have eaten it on continental Europe, almost certain I haven't.
Only on the British, Balearic, and Canary Islands, all times on vacation (perhaps also during the three vacations on Crete - Island again).
And in South Korea, where non-Asian food basically meant US American, for some strange reason …


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Olorgando

1stvermont said:


> View attachment 6440


Erm … I watched the film trilogy, my Extended Edition DVDs, once in one sitting. Pretty exactly eleven-and-a-half hours of pure viewing time (even the cinematic version is almost nine-and-a-half-hours). Took me an hour or two longer, perhaps more. I was worn out after that, wasted.
300 times leaves 65 days of non-viewing, There are 52 or 53 weekends in a usual year. Leaves time for 13 or 12 days of vacation.
This is either fake news (once aka "urban legend") or someone needs serious help, as in detox.


----------



## 1stvermont

Olorgando said:


> Erm … I watched the film trilogy, my Extended Edition DVDs, once in one sitting. Pretty exactly eleven-and-a-half hours of pure viewing time (even the cinematic version is almost nine-and-a-half-hours). Took me an hour or two longer, perhaps more. I was worn out after that, wasted.
> 300 times leaves 65 days of non-viewing, There are 52 or 53 weekends in a usual year. Leaves time for 13 or 12 days of vacation.
> This is either fake news (once aka "urban legend") or someone needs serious help, as in detox.



Could very well be fake, I was thinking perhaps they left it on in the background over and over if they were watching it or not. Allot of people love the music.


----------



## Olorgando

1stvermont said:


> Could very well be fake, I was thinking perhaps they left it on in the background over and over if they were watching it or not. Allot of people love the music.


Ah, those people who stay mystified what that red button is for on remote controls and mobile phones of all types …


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Jokes _and _memes:





__





Redirect Notice






www.google.com


----------



## 1stvermont

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Jokes _and _memes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com




Great stuff.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hmm. Dumbledore. . .

Tee shirts. . .

Now what do they remind me of? 🤔

Oh, yes. 😀


(Tip o' the meme to StarGift and 1st Vermont! )


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, yes. 😀
> View attachment 6446
> 
> (Tip o' the meme to StarGift and 1st Vermont! )


Hmmmmm. Did George Lucas take the Daleks of Dr. Who infamy as a template? 🤔
Not bad, *the* three western (English-language) Sci-fi "empires" combined on one t-shirt! 🤓😅


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

His helmet, her hairdo … though I think helmets have some cross- cultural similarities dictated by pre-firearms warfare. Which SW with the "light sabers" definitely resurrected.

But what's *her* excuse? 🤨


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 6450


Seems Sean A. has added mass since the LoTR movies (my own mass vectors of the same time period are classified "Ultra"!)
Or, for that matter, since he starred in the two-part Sky 1 TV adapatation of the bestselling novels "The Colour of Magic" and "The Light Fantastic" by Terry Pratchett as Twoflower, first aired in 2008 (and stealing some scenes from LoTR). I have that on DVD. A laugh riot. 🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/euuw57


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Oh, but you failed to mention the two highlights of the "Unexpected Party" EE:
1) the Dwarves skinnydipping in Rivendell
2) the Dwarves having a food-fight in Rivendell

Like freshmen in college (meaning even below sophomoric). 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6469


_*headbang* *headbang* *headbang* *headbang* *headbang* _
Why is it that the islanders living off the north-west coasts of continental Europe insist on writing letters in their words (most prominently, is my impression, in place-names) that are totally superfluous to pronunciation?!?
After a vacation in Eire in the early 1990s, I had the impression that this seems to be a specifically Celtic defect. There is a port to the south of Dublin proper (if I ever understood this properly) written Dún Laoghaire; in the second word, five of nine written letters are superfluous.
Then, after the Romans had finally abandoned the British Isles (they never got to Ireland) some north German / southern Scandinavian mercenaries led by two horse-named guys were invited by one or another pf the squabbling (to put it nicely) Celtic rulers to "mediate". From a Celtic point of view a seriously less than brilliant idea, and those "Saxons" also had their pronunciation issues (West Saxon vs. Mercian, as an example). Fast-forward around half a millennium, and some relatives of those "Saxons", apparently with deficient navigational skills (there are other hypotheses) have settled on the west coast of what was to become France. They imperfectly picked up a derivative of Latin that is without doubt the most mangled of that stringent language's "descendants", and then dragged that across into the British isles in 1066.
But in the 954 years since then, it should have been possible to get rid of useless letter baggage?!?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ooh -- another mashup! 

SIX. I'd like to see someone top that!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## StarGift

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ooh -- another mashup!
> View attachment 6473
> SIX. I'd like to see someone top that!


I know I can't at least. Let's see-Harry Potter, Narnia, Star Wars, Doctor Who😁, and Guardians of the Galaxy-on top of Lotr photos. Hats off to you-if I wore hats anyways.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Thanks, but I found it on Imgur. I can't take the credit -- that would be criminal!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6494


Rrrrrright … erm … as I'm guessing this is something to do with Heavy Metal, it would be a genre about which I am quite ignorant beyond Black Sabbath (I have head *about* Metallica …). So, this ol' Australopithecus once again needs help in identifying the artist shown, and the band(s) he may be / have been associated with … 😟


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Rrrrrright … erm … as I'm guessing this is something to do with Heavy Metal, it would be a genre about which I am quite ignorant beyond Black Sabbath (I have head *about* Metallica …). So, this ol' Australopithecus once again needs help in identifying the artist shown, and the band(s) he may be / have been associated with … 😟



This one's Metallica and the artist is Lars Ulrich


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6506


Well, OK, if it's an own pooch, one wouldn't (actually *shouldn't*!) want to dye it just for such an event.
To be more color-appropriate, though, they should have borrowed a Scotch terrier, which is black by nature.
To be even more theme-appropriate, they should have opted for a Doberman Pinscher, Rottweiler, black Great Dane (correctly the "Deutsche Dogge", but a fairly new breed; the Danes had nothing to do with it), or perhaps the generally black Newfoundland dog, whose quite shaggy appearance would fit with their cloaked ant hooded apparel. But on the other hand, the Newfoundland dog is one of the most water-loving dogs and among the very best and strongest swimmers, used to rescue people in danger of drowning ...

_(Monty Python alert!)_

I have an idea for a deviant fanfic version of the events at the Bucklebury Ferry in "Fellowship".
The Ringwraiths who had entered the Shire had a Newfoundland dog with them as a tracking dog. They arrive at the landing of the Ferry, only to see the boat handled by Merry, with Frodo, Sam and Pippin aboard, heading over to Buckland. The huge pooch catches their scent, "thinks" "Oh, they're crossing the river? No problem, off we go after them!". The Ringwraith "handler", having attached the leash too firmly to himself, finds himself inexorably dragged into the Brandywine, and we are treated to a whole new form of Ringwraith scream - one of pure fear … 😆


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

For what it's worth:


Redirect Notice


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/GloriousTomBombadil/comments/f9seu2


----------



## 1stvermont

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 6495
> View attachment 6496
> View attachment 6497
> View attachment 6498




Great, great stuff thanks.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Previously, on the Joke and Meme thread:


The meme: Now a movie!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

And one more 😁

These are all courtesy of https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Thanks, but I found it on Imgur. I can't take the credit -- that would be criminal!
> View attachment 6475


The German title of that series kind of "splits the difference"
It's "Mord ist ihr Hobby", so murder is her hobby. (Isn't she supposed to be a professional writer? Oh, wait, of crime stories, and she solves "real-life" crimes …)
But as you should have noticed, the single-syllable German word for murder is the first syllable of Sauron's realm.
JRRT was proficient in more historical (and current) variants of Germanic languages than I am, for certain … 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


That would be Sam's (quite effective) weapon in Balin's Tomb in Moria in PJ's fanfic, wouldn't it? In the book, Sam used more conventional sharp-edged weapons ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Obviously, the pooch is a serious nerd ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/fixonb


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## TrollinSun

So I broke my nose for halloween to be an orc...


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

TrollinSun said:


> So I broke my nose for halloween to be an orc...


That's dedication.





CL


----------



## Olorgando

TrollinSun said:


> So I broke my nose for halloween to be an orc...





CirdanLinweilin said:


> That's dedication.
> CL


I don't know. TrollinSun (if that's an actual picture) looks quite a bit too old to be *gathering* sweets.
So was his (?) approaching orc-phenotype meant to scare away the potential gatherers?


----------



## TrollinSun

Olorgando said:


> I don't know. TrollinSun (if that's an actual picture) looks quite a bit too old to be *gathering* sweets.
> So was his (?) approaching orc-phenotype meant to scare away the potential gatherers?


Maybe.... maybe I *Tolkien *the costume too far


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/fejgbr


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/flkg2p


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6603


Guilty.




CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Me too.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6605


Rrrrrrighty ….. must be something post-1975, 'cause I just draw an absolute blank ….. 😕


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

It was from Captain Planet and the Planeteers. You weren't missing much 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Kind of cheaply made, for sure, but I don't think a cartoon show about saving the planet is such a bad idea -- may be overdue for a revival.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Kind of cheaply made, for sure, but I don't think a cartoon show about saving the planet is such a bad idea -- may be overdue for a revival.


I agree with you on the topic 100% and I loved the show when I was younger. It's just one of those things that seeing it now for the first time, I see how silly and cheesy the show itself was . I also had it on my Nintendo as a game (and a hard one at that!).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

What happens when you lose -- planet blows up?


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It was from Captain Planet and the Planeteers. You weren't missing much 😂


My usual Wiki check - OK, original run was 1990-92, a sequel ran 1993-96.
If it made it into German TV at all, it would most likely have run on the "kiddie" channels that both public TV (by far the market leader generally) and the two private TV conglomerates each have. I think I can rule out public TV, they don't go in for "superhero" stuff. Even the private TV channels don't seem to go in for it much, the only thing I could name off the cuff are the "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles", several of the aminated series, it seems - and those "Power Rangers" incarnations, but they were live-action.

Oh wait, one of the really small private channels is big on the Anime genre, with lots of superhero - cum - fantasy stuff.

Anyway, since I usually only cursorily zap by these channels, I may easily have missed any run(s) that the series may have had in Germany.

Some folks might consider the following a joke:
The two animated series my wife I enjoyed watching for a while are the BBC's "Shaun the Sheep" (public TV), and France Télévisions' "Grizzy and the Lemmings" (private TV). Problem is, we've seen all of the episodes that have made their way to German TV. Perhaps more are on the way, we'll have to check occasionally. 😄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Hmyes - when your Internet surfing has trapped you in a bubble.

A dose of a JRRT site might be sanity-restoring … but stay away from Tom Bombadil and Balrogs' wings!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/g1cd5c


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/S61AdWb


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Oh-oh, that b-word again ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/aHUJh3J


----------



## Alice

I came across this meme. Yes, it is Cheburashka in the Dead Marshes


----------



## Olorgando

Alice Alice said:


> I came across this meme. Yes, it is Cheburashka in the Dead MarshesView attachment 6645


Erm ... yes ...
Two questions:
1) who is Cheburashka?
2) I don't recall Frodo, Sam or Gollum ever mentioning any of those phantoms *smiling* … 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Google's your friend here:




__





Cheburashka – Russiapedia Of Russian origin


The Great Russian CheCheburashka is a small brown-haired animal famous for his huge ears and big eyes.



russiapedia.rt.com













Cheburashka - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Google's your friend here:


Google . Is . Not . My. Friend .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One of the things I love about this forum is that our many international members allow me to learn about aspects of cultures I'd never otherwise meet!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> One of the things I love about this forum is that our many international members allow me to learn about aspects of cultures I'd never otherwise meet!


Well … yes … but Cyrillic subtitles?
My last of three visits to Greece - in each case to Crete - is 16 years ago (the first was in 2001, including 9/11),
My very imperfect attempt to learn Greek script is now approaching the sand phase.
About all I remember about its Cyrillic descendant (which has other ancestors, too) is that "MOCBA" means, transliterated, "Moskwa" or Moscow (city and river).
And that that "CCCP" sported on the jerseys of especially the superb Soviet national ice hockey team comes out as "SSSR" in Latin transcription … 🥺


----------



## Alice

Olorgando said:


> Erm ... yes ...
> Two questions:
> 1) who is Cheburashka?
> 2) I don't recall Frodo, Sam or Gollum ever mentioning any of those phantoms *smiling* … 🤔



Cheburashka is a strange cartoon hero. I didn't like him even in childhood, but memes with him are popular. This one depicts absurd sadness and despair



Olorgando said:


> Well … yes … but Cyrillic subtitles?
> My last of three visits to Greece - in each case to Crete - is 16 years ago (the first was in 2001, including 9/11),
> My very imperfect attempt to learn Greek script is now approaching the sand phase.
> About all I remember about its Cyrillic descendant (which has other ancestors, too) is that "MOCBA" means, transliterated, "Moskwa" or Moscow (city and river).
> And that that "CCCP" sported on the jerseys of especially the superb Soviet national ice hockey team comes out as "SSSR" in Latin transcription … 🥺


Москва would be Moscow 

And I think, dead Cheburashka underwater with a smile is even more sinister phanthom


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And even you should be able to figure out "Spasibo", Mr. O!


----------



## Alice

And "сочувствую" - "I'm sorry"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Thanks -- I admit that one escaped me, and I just guessed.


----------



## Alice

So that's another hero - Vinnie-the-Pooh, but in this meme it is Melkor, who pretends he is a cloud (quote from Silmarillion)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Now for that, we'll need translation!


----------



## Alice

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Now for that, we'll need translation!



"Melkor, when his evil plans were revealed, hide in the mountains, and, being a cloud, floated from place to place"
It was in original Silmarillion, but it's needed to look for original quote


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Thanks -- I'll look for it.


----------



## Alice

So maybe I should create a thread about absurd russian translations, which are subjects of many jokes and memes.

For example, can you guess who Vseslavur is (character from Lotr)? It is an "idol" for translators


----------



## Olorgando

Alice Alice said:


> Москва would be Moscow


Oh yeah, great, make me feel ancient (I have no quarrel with *old*, at over 60). 😠
It gets worse. I could have sworn that the Soviet ship I was thinking of was one of those huge atomic-powered icebreakers.
Found nothing there in Wikipedia.
Seems the ship *class* named _Moskva_ were helicopter carriers, named after the lead vessel launched in 1965.
And then there's a class of guided-missle cruisers still known as the Slava-class, whose lead ship (from its 1979 launch) has now confusingly been renamed Moskva.
Mumble … C=S, and B=W; somehow missed the K between them ... ☹


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That thread would be interesting, Alice, though most of us would need to have them explained -- and as the saying goes, "a joke explained is a joke ruined". This doubles when they hinge on puns, or other wordplay, as they so often do. I once tried this old children's riddle on a Japanese student:

"What's purple and conquered half the world?"

The answer, of course, being "Alexander the Grape". She didn't get it.*

Anyone who's clicked some of my posts on either of our Music threads knows (only too well!) of my love for some of the Kpop groups -- especially -- ahem -- my Mamamoo girls. One mv I don't think I ever posted is this one:





°

Why? Because "AZE Gag" -- which could be translated loosely as "Dad Jokes" -- is filled with bad puns in Korean. I've seen a version which provides subtitles in English, and I have to say I'm no wiser for them. 

You'll notice even this version has to give "explanatory" subtitles, for native speakers! What hope do the rest of us have? 

* So well known, someone made a brand of candy!

IIRC, I gave my friend a box of them.

But then, she was very cute! 😁

°Watch Wheein casually spinning that pen at 1:37. Nice one, girl!


----------



## Alice

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That thread would be interesting, Alice, though most of us would need to have them explained -- and as the saying goes, "a joke explained is a joke ruined". This doubles when hinges on puns, or other wordplay, as it so often does. I once tried this old children's riddle on a Japanese student:
> 
> "What's purple and conquered half the world?"
> 
> The answer, of course, being "Alexander the Grape". She didn't get it.
> 
> Anyone who's clicked some of my posts on either of our Music threads knows (only too well!) of my love for some of the Kpop groups -- especially -- ahem -- my Mamamoo girls. One mv I don't think I ever posted is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because "AZE Gag" -- which could be translated loosely as "Dad Jokes" -- is filled with bad puns in Korean. I've seen a version which provides subtitles in English, and I have to say I'm no wiser for them.
> 
> You'll notice even this version has to give "explanatory" subtitles, for native speakers! What hope do the rest of us have?



The strange russian translations are strange because translators misunderstood Tolkien or changed the plot intentionally for political reason. I don't think it could be counted as puns, but you're right - explained joke is not a joke. But maybe an interesting thing itself. For example, inserting the word "God", which cannot be used by Tolkien in exclamations like "Oh, my God!' just to troll the censors. Or make hobbits struggle with Gulag-like system ("Scouring of the Shire"). Or made The One Ring into the Ring-Which-Can-Do-Anything (Kolco Vsevlastiya). I think it's funny, or at least interesting. Tolkien would be shocked, I suppose



Olorgando said:


> Oh yeah, great, make me feel ancient (I have no quarrel with *old*, at over 60). 😠
> It gets worse. I could have sworn that the Soviet ship I was thinking of was one of those huge atomic-powered icebreakers.
> Found nothing there in Wikipedia.
> Seems the ship *class* named _Moskva_ were helicopter carriers, named after the lead vessel launched in 1965.
> And then there's a class of guided-missle cruisers still known as the Slava-class, whose lead ship (from its 1979 launch) has now confusingly been renamed Moskva.
> Mumble … C=S, and B=W; somehow missed the K between them ... ☹



Hehe, I don't know those ships. I love how cyrillic alphabet differs from Latin


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Anyone who's clicked some of my posts on either of our Music threads knows (only too well!) of my love for some of the Kpop groups -- especially -- ahem -- my Mamamoo girls. One mv I don't think I ever posted is this one:


*Never posted?!?!?* Dude, your memory is worse than mine! I'm close to having those lyrics memorized - with my lousy memory! 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Did I? I thought it was in a PM to you. I'll have to look. 🤔

Still, it serves here as an example of what I was talking about. At least, that's my excuse. 😉

You have the lyrics memorized?! 😱
"You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din".


----------



## Alice

I don't know, was it here or not, but I laughed so hard


----------



## Alice

In Russia there is joke that The Silmarillion becomes an easy read since the 10th effort to read it


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Alice Alice said:


> I don't know, was it here or not, but I laughed so hardView attachment 6651


Seems like that should be the other way round! 🧐

Unless, of course, those are "beer goggles".


----------



## Alice

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Seems like that should be the other way round! 🧐
> 
> Unless, of course, those are "beer goggles".



Ahah. Or maybe it's a person like me when I haven't my glasses on (I have a very poor sight and wear round glasses, like Harry Potter's)


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Did I? I thought it was in a PM to you. I'll have to look. 🤔
> ...
> You have the lyrics memorized?! 😱


Point 1: you may be right. But it certainly stuck in my memory (an odd occurrence ...)
Point 2: the operative terms in my post are "close to". I do use them a bit too loosely - like how close I live to the US east coast … (I almost posted "west coast").


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Seems like that should be the other way round! 🧐


That was my spontaneous reaction, too.


----------



## Alice

It's nice he has not indeed


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/hj9Vhh8


----------



## Olorgando

Alice Alice said:


> View attachment 6653
> "So, guys, I'm Suzdal"
> Suzdal (city) reminded the Shire to the author of this meme


Now that's very interesting.
In Appendix F, part II "On Translation" (and to be found in all three of my JRRT lexicons), JRRT give the "untranslated", i.e. Westron or Common Speech name of the Shire as "Sûza".


----------



## Alice

Olorgando said:


> Now that's very interesting.
> In Appendix F, part II "On Translation" (and to be found in all three of my JRRT lexicons), JRRT give the "untranslated", i.e. Westron or Common Speech name of the Shire as "Sûza".



Wow! I read the appendices, but forgot about that


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alice




----------



## Barliman

Alice Alice said:


> View attachment 6654
> It's nice he has not indeed


Yeah, he didn't stay dead, but had a new career in the music scene.


----------



## grendel

I laughed way too hard at this...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alice




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A retread:


New (I hope):


----------



## Alice

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> New (I hope):
> 
> View attachment 6677


I thought their favourite holy book would be The Silmarillion


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Probably not for the kids. 

Well, maybe for the naughty ones. 😁


----------



## Alice

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Probably not for the kids.
> 
> Well, maybe for the naughty ones. 😁
> 
> View attachment 6679


I almost cried when I tried to read The Silmarillion at 11 years old. Because I understood nothing 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

lmao even though I know he didn't really say this, it's so close to the truth 😂😂😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Alice




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont

Great stuff keep it up.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/g9778g


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/ge21ju


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

📌


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Apologies for introducing a "non-joking" subject here, but I'll point out that there's another bit of "applicability" in that meme: the original photo was done for the sleeve for "The Unknown Soldier" 45, The Doors protest song from 1968:

And was meant to suggest crucifixion imagery. Both images have been applied to Frodo's role in LOTR.

On a personal note, I had that 45, and you sparked a memory from that time: a friend being drafted into the army, coming over to say goodbye, and playing that song over and over.

He survived, fortunately. Many didn’t.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Apologies for introducing a "non-joking" subject here, but I'll point out that there's another bit of "applicability" in that meme: the original photo was done for the sleeve for "The Unknown Soldier" 45, The Doors protest song from 1968:
> View attachment 6744
> And was meant to suggest crucifixion imagery. Both images have been applied to Frodo's role in LOTR.
> 
> On a personal note, I had that 45, and you sparked a memory from that time: a friend being drafted into the army, coming over to say goodbye, and playing that song over and over.
> 
> He survived, fortunately. Many didn’t.



Thanks for the information, that's really interesting! I love to learn the backstory from music and fun facts about albums like that. I'm glad your friend survived.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Thanks. And now, back to our regular program!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Sorry if this is a repost

📖


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont

Great stuff just keeps coming thanks.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

☮


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Hobbit_Memes/comments/gk99xe


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahem. I have to admit this is my favorite so far.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

EA, in a year or two:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> EA, in a year or two:


Snacks are less of a problem, from rumors I've heard (except perhaps for loudness).
Spoon-feeding mushy baby stuff, spinach very high on the list ...
But if you keep your face-protection screens from the current crisis, you should at least still be able to see ... mostly ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían

Yesterday, I ate a clock.
It was very time-consuming.
Then... I went back for seconds.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Yesterday, I ate a clock.
> It was very time-consuming.
> Then... I went back for seconds.


_**cringe* 😬 *_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 6887


**cringe** the second 😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/6NOt6pw


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__ https://www.facebook.com/104800944225367/posts/269381931100600


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7044


Why does this remind me of all-too-current news?!?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I love this mainly because it's from one of my favorite scenes in Life of Brian 😂

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/LOTRholygrailmemes/comments/h0mmph


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7251


Erm … I'm shown two large black rectangles, one above and one below the Aulë - Manwë conversation … confused ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Post-Modern humor?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I think when someone scanned it to Reddit they forgot to crop but we can do with fancy modernism. The black rectangles represent the void 🤪


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hobbitses drink coffee?


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hobbitses drink coffee?


Tuckborough Beans. Finest roast in the West Farthing.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 7317


This is 100% accurate


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> Squint-eyed Southerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 100% accurate
Click to expand...

Objection, your honor!
Labelling that sweet little kid "Melkor" - ah, no! - … well, I guess whaddaya expect from a buddy of Bill Ferney's.
May the swift retribution of Bill the pony strike you, lackey of Saruman! 🐎🐎🐎


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/PowvTTV


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> Objection, your honor!
> Labelling that sweet little kid "Melkor" - ah, no!


"sweet little kid"? 
The elves thought Annatar fair. Just sayin.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 7329


The part when Lurtz licks his knife? 😶


----------



## grendel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 7331


Oh my God, that is funny!!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

As I'm unable to find the book that this joke was in originally (in contrast to my vinyl LPs and most of my music CDs, I never made an Excel file catalogue of my books), I'll have to give this one in something of a 19th century telegram style.

Personal computer user calls his helpdesk (we're talking offline days except for very few people, so 1990s at the latest).

User: "The monitor of my computer has gone dark."
_(Telegram part: helpdesk tries several helpful suggestions covering almost every possible cause; then asks user to do *something* - this is where I'd need the book)_
User: "Can't do that, out city has had a power outage for an hour now."
Helpdesk: "_*Bleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep*_"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Hobbit_Memes/comments/gpdqrv


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 7578


Friday night out on the town must have *really* gotten out of control ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7629



There is no excuse in the tongues of elves or men for such a post.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, we're doing Border collie memes now?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/hrntbp


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Which Vala was a Samurai? 

Or better, which Vala was Toshiro Mifune?!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían

An internet banner ad I saw....

_The Tolkien Forums ~ Going off-topic since 2001_
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey! We have a dedicated Coronavirus thread, you know!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey! We have a dedicated Coronavirus thread, you know!


I didn't see or hear any mention of coronavirus in that video, besides, what's a thread on Tolkien Forums of it doesn't go 'off-topic', which it technically isn't as it is still rather funny. I suppose if you deem it necessary, you could use your powers and move it I guess.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Nah -- I'm far too lazy.

But what's the face shield for then? To protect people from flying doughnut crumbs?


----------



## Halasían

I first saw a vid of these for making kids some space helmets.


----------



## 1stvermont

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 7653




Love it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Halasían said:


> I first saw a vid of these for making kids some space helmets.


Now _there's_ a trend I see ending well.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Also: "On further consideration, I think maybe getting this sword was a mistake".


----------



## Ealdwyn

Saeros had it coming tho


----------



## Olorgando

Just wondering - would those mirrored glasses have helped Túrin against Glaurung at Nargothrond?
Glaurung sees his evil eye(s) reflected in them, and presto, the oversized lizard zaps himself with his own spell.


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/hu5u9n


----------



## Ealdwyn

Which level are you at?


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 7691
> 
> Which level are you at?


So, what's the Titanic in this scenario? 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/hv0eda


----------



## Olorgando

I could imagine the following sad "joke" circulating among some Internet backways:

"Say, did you hear that someone wrote books about PJ's films?"

🤮


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Spirit of Fire




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 7741


I just noticed where *my* version breaks down (and the dam remains unscathed).
I *did* see all three LoTR movies (cinema, cinematic DVDs and EE DVDs, the latter a second time in a binge).
It's my *friends* that have very rarely read the books *or* seen the films ... 🤯


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7742


Three seconds later, the sides of his funny hat are touching his shoulders, his visual orientation ability has been reduced to zero, and he should consider himself lucky if the hat does not sport a deep dent in the middle ... 🤣


----------



## Ealdwyn

View attachment 7741


Olorgando said:


> I just noticed where *my* version breaks down (and the dam remains unscathed).
> I *did* see all three LoTR movies (cinema, cinematic DVDs and EE DVDs, the latter a second time in a binge).
> It's my *friends* that have very rarely read the books *or* seen the films ... 🤯


My version is usually friends who have seen the movies but never read the books, at which point I feel the need to tell them in great detail why they are WRONG. 😂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Someone here (Firawyn maybe?) was talking about looking at a display of the Professor's works in a bookstore, just after the first movie came out, when a couple of teenage girls came up, one of whom exclaimed "Oh look -- they've done novelizations of the movies already!".


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Someone here (Firawyn maybe?) was talking about looking at a display of the Professor's works in a bookstore, just after the first movie came out, when a couple of teenage girls came up, one of whom exclaimed "Oh look -- they've done novelization's of the movies already!".


I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> I could imagine the following sad "joke" circulating among some Internet backways:
> 
> "Say, did you hear that someone wrote books about PJ's films?"
> 
> 🤮





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Someone here (Firawyn maybe?) was talking about looking at a display of the Professor's works in a bookstore, just after the first movie came out, when a couple of teenage girls came up, one of whom exclaimed "Oh look -- they've done novelization's of the movies already!".





Ealdwyn said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or cry


I'd go with , and then paraphrase some guy Bill from Stratford-upon-Avon:
"To explain or not to explain ..."

P.S. They probably also think Bill 'n' JRRT knew each other, maybe wrote letters to each other ...
Awks! Do these people know what letters are?


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion

Just in case you don't have enough nightmares:


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7768


Azog played by Jerry the mouse - that would need some serious rewriting of the script. 
Thorin's final confrontation with "Azog" would definitely make Thorin look bad - Jerry (almost) *always* wins in a way humiliating to his opponents; maybe for a Monty Python version ... 🥴


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## grendel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7771


Don't ask me why, but I found this hilarious. As in, my wife asking me "what the hell are you laughing at?".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's so matter-of-factly absurd

Like maybe, 

A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a bar. The rabbit turns to the others and says "I think I'm a typo".


----------



## Olorgando

grendel said:


> Don't ask me why, but I found this hilarious. As in, my wife asking me "what the hell are you laughing at?".


Did you begin to explain? Creating a real-life duplicate of EA's post? 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## rollinstoned

If i ever in my lifetime see another "One Does Not Simply..." meme, i will....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

rollinstoned said:


> If i ever in my lifetime see another "One Does Not Simply..." meme, i will....





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 7843


I saw *THAT* coming a mile away! 😁


----------



## grendel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's so matter-of-factly absurd
> 
> Like maybe,
> 
> A priest, a minister, and a rabbit walk into a bar. The rabbit turns to the others and says "I think I'm a typo".


Also the mathematical precision appealed to me as an engineer.


----------



## Olorgando

grendel said:


> Also the mathematical precision appealed to me as an engineer.


An engineer! May we call you Dilbert? 😁


----------



## grendel

Olorgando said:


> An engineer! May we call you Dilbert? 😁


I've identified with Dilbert many times. Had more than a few pointy-haired bosses.


----------



## Olorgando

grendel said:


> I've identified with Dilbert many times. Had more than a few pointy-haired bosses.


Closest I came to that was being involved in a large SW implementation and rollout project full-time for two-and-a-half years about 25 years ago (not as a programmer; I was one of the end users that told the programmers, or more correctly customizers, what we needed). Then again two smaller ones part-time in the early aughts. That stayed with me all the way up to retirement. I was luckier with direct bosses, but suspected more pointy hair further up.

In Dilbert I particularly enjoyed Dogbert, the rotund, bespectacled, cynical anti-Snoopy. Or a cross between Snoopy and my other favorite comic strip, Garfield (and of course there is also Catbert ...). 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found this to stay on topic 😁


----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Found this to stay on topic 😁
> View attachment 7854


If only I could get rid of some of my colleagues by throwing a bit of jewellery into a mountain


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> If only I could get rid of some of my colleagues by throwing a bit of jewellery into a mountain


I would certainly counsel against adopting Isildur's modus operandi. I mean, cutting of colleagues' fingers to get at the attached rings could cause seriously more issues than it solves ...


----------



## grendel

Ah, but if I could set a palantir in the break room, and keep another at my desk...


----------



## Olorgando

grendel said:


> Ah, but if I could set a palantir in the break room, and keep another at my desk...


Um ... I would have thought that "smart"-phones had taken care of the one drawback of the Palantiri: their nor really (actually most not even remotely, at least in modern terms) being portable?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion

Conclusion: Bilbo is awesome.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7862


Don't you mean 'former friend'?


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Olorgando

Some of you may have viewed the "Ice Age" CGI series. The first film, as almost always, was the best (we also have films 2, 3, and 4 - the last one was very meh!). But common to all is the sabre-toothed squirrelrat called Scrat. Well, some of the (European) red squirrels - which have a melanism making some of them equivalents of the "black panthers" of leopards - "cruising" the meadow to be seen from our west-facing balcony definitely have some Scrat-issues. Trying to bury a walnut in the rather drought-hardened meadow, and mostly failing. But they are stubborn, just like Scrat trying to bury an acorn on a glacier. Makes for amusement for us non-squirrels (they are probably severely frustrated). 😄


----------



## Ealdwyn

I would pay good money to see that LotR/Jurassic Park crossover.
T-Rex vs Balrog? Velociraptors vs Nazgul.? Pteradactyl vs Nazgul on fell beasts? Hell, yes. Bring it on. 😍


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Some people on Reddit are very bored apparently....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Orcs never get unemployed


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Hello there!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hello there!
> 
> View attachment 7924


Errrrr ... as in Obi-wan? I must confess the face does not ring a bell ... 🤔


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7925


Poppycock! That's Twoflower from the 2008 two-part TV Movie "Terry Pratchett's The Colour of Magic." 🤓


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Errrrr ... as in Obi-wan? I must confess the face does not ring a bell ... 🤔


Yeah, I think it's supposed to be Ewan Mcgregor


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, I think it's supposed to be Ewan Mcgregor


Oh. Obi-Wan Kenobi in all three prequel films. The only one I remember is Liam Neeson's Qui-Gon Jinn from the first film. Even though I have both the (in real life) original trilogy and the prequels as boxed sets. Haven't left a lasting mark on my memory, it seems. 😬


----------



## Aldarion

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7925



What does it say about me that the only one of these I haven't watched are Stranger Things?


----------



## Olorgando

What does it say about *me* that until I checked on Wiki just now I had no idea what "Stranger Things" was supposed to be? 🥴


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> What does it say about *me* that until I checked on Wiki just now I had no idea what "Stranger Things" was supposed to be? 🥴



It's actually a really good series. It's like an 80s sci-fi/fantasy series just made in the modern day. I definitely recommend it if you like that sort of thing :-D.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It's actually a really good series. It's like an 80s sci-fi/fantasy series just made in the modern day. I definitely recommend it if you like that sort of thing :-D.


Netflix. Snowball in a very warm place. 😒


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 7934


Memory is a tricky thing. Finally tracked down my response (from 30 December 2015!), in a members-only sub-forum on "Council of Elrond" (the first JRRT site I joined in late 2013), so you could not have stolen it from me by simple reading, EA - telepathy or faulty firewalls, then? 🤪

The thread's name there was "Post lies about ...", the challenge was "Mordor". I replied with
"Sauron's comment on the first design of Barad-dur his architect came up with, which envisioned curtains between rooms."
At least one other site member replied with a laugh at the beginning of her reply post, as the site did not (and does not) have a "like" button ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## grendel

Aldarion said:


>


Wondering if the UK see these relentless Flex Seal commercials on the BBC...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Edit: here's the original if anyone's interested


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ring scene redux.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion

I hope this wasn't posted before...


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ring scene redux.
> View attachment 7956


It's fake. Frodo, bring it to Sauron.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion

Lord of the Rings + Monty Python = Win.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8031


This would be funny if it wasn't so true. 😂


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> This would be funny if it wasn't so true. 😂


Actually, wasn't it the advent of the "smart"-phones that led to irreversible "gollumization"?


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 8059


I noticed the manufacturer's name "Samsung" on the monitor.
Well, my 2013 notebook is also a Samsung.
When I had it at my favorite computer store last year to get some issues resolved they told me that Samsung quit the notebook (laptop) market the following year ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/iuo3t6


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

He did indeed.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/iuo3t6





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> He did indeed.
> 
> View attachment 8075


*?????* 😕


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/iv3yi7


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn

From Wolfanita on DeviantArt:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Also Iluvatar:
"It's all part of the dance, guys".


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Not sure if this is a meme or not but kind of cool


----------



## Ealdwyn

Not mine, but so accurate:


----------



## acolyte-of-the-valar

Thats all. I just wanted to show off my meme.


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wait -- what?!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Let's realign the mashup.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

SO we're doing SW/LOTR mash-ups now? I'm game


----------



## Ealdwyn

Slightly amusing:
I found this "For what crimes would you go to prison in first age Beleriand" quiz 
https://uquiz.com/quiz/qgozlq/why-and-by-whom-you-would-be-imprisoned-in-first-age-beleriand

Apparently I'd go to prison because Thingol arrested me for speaking Quenya. Who knew?!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

This makes me very, very sad


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

I had to check if this was real - and It is! How cool is that? 😂 
If you want to check for yourself, it's below Iceland.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 8243
> 
> I had to check if this was real - and It is! How cool is that? 😂
> If you want to check for yourself, it's below Iceland.


Now I'm not knowledgeable down to fine details of Graeco-Roman, Norse, Celtic, Old Egyptian, Mesopotamian or what not mythology, anything but. But as a "ballpark" guess, I would think only the mythology (in western eyes) of India can match that of Middle-earth as for the huge number of names of beings and places. There was one "criticism" of The Sil when it was published: "a telephone directory of Elvish" or something to that effect.

And anyway, Iceland - that would be a remnant of Hithlum, I would guess? 🤔


----------



## Ealdwyn

There's a very entertaining blog on tumblr called incorrecttolkienquotes:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

OK so a couple of days ago I posted about North Atlantic seafloor names. Now take a look at this:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

There's a small subdivision near where I used to live called "Hobbits Glen", with street names such as "Pippins Place". I kept meaning to take pics of the street signs, but never did.

There's another one in Columbia, MD. I don't know if they're connected.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Time to introduce a "plot-orc":


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"The First one will make you gasp".


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8361


"Frodo, we need to talk about your kleptomaniac tendencies"


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> "Frodo, we need to talk about your kleptomaniac tendencies"


Waitaminute, Bilbo was the one that Gollum gave the name "Thief Baggins", not Frodo. 🤓


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe it runs in the family. I'm sure YayGollum made that argument several times here, over the years.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8142


Penny drops (maybe).
You've read Arthur C. Clarke's fourth and last book of the Odyssey quadrilogy, "3001 - The Final Oddysey", EA? 🤓


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Penny drops (maybe).
> You've read Arthur C. Clarke's fourth and last book of the Odyssey quadrilogy, "3001 - The Final Oddysey", EA? 🤓



Nope lol only the first two 😁


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Olorgando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny drops (maybe).
> You've read Arthur C. Clarke's fourth and last book of the Odyssey quadrilogy, "3001 - The Final Odyssey", EA? 🤓
> 
> 
> 
> Nope lol only the first two 😁
Click to expand...

OK, only so much:
Frank Poole, the other astronaut from "2001", the one who got bonked by the rogue pod controlled by HAL, is found out beyond the orbit of Neptune by a space tug (they "gift-wrap" comets and give them a nudge sunwards; they arrive either at Mercury or Venus to do "terraforming" about 50 years later ...), brought back to earth - well actually just off it - and revived - in the year 3001. Clarke has some interesting ideas what things would be like 981 years in the future. 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8368


Ouch! 😣


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Olorgando

Looks like a good occasion to have a spray-can of mace handy!


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## EMG




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahah -- you beat me to the last of the sextet. All in all, an epic series!

The Pitch Meetings, I mean.


----------



## EMG

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ahah -- you beat me to the last of the sextet. All in all, an epic series!
> 
> The Pitch Meetings, I mean.


Yes, they were. The Hobbit films themselves left much to be desired.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Personally, I think the Pitch Meeting series should have its own separate thread, presented in order, rather than scattered throughout this one.

But since I was the one who posted them -- except this last one, of course -- I'll leave that for others to decide.

PS: I can't wait to see what Ryan does with the Amazon series. 😁


----------



## Beytran70




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/jrbk0c


----------



## Beytran70




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Licky Linguist

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Time to revive this thread!
> View attachment 5541
> 
> One Doughnut to Rule Them All.


Who knew the One Ring could attract me through the internet?


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Starbrow

Groan


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8509


Erm ... another 21st century media allusion that sails straight over my head ,,, 😕


----------



## Beytran70




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Starbrow

He has my vote any day!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Erm ... another 21st century media allusion that sails straight over my head ,,, 😕


Mariah Carey's "All I want for Christmas is you" is a very annoying Christmas song that is played everywhere in the US for the holidays.


----------



## Beytran70

Lembas Bread!

A gluten free alternative to cram rations! Eat like an Elf for the price of a peasant! One small bite is enough to fill the belly of a full grown man!*

*But not Hobbits.

Buy it today on sale, for as Aragorn said, "Not idly do the prices of Lorien fall."


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Mariah Carey's "All I want for Christmas is you" is a very annoying Christmas song that is played everywhere in the US for the holidays.


The name "Mariah" kind of tipped me off that it probably meant Carey, about whom I've *read*.
That's more than I can say about the large majority of names I see on, say, the German, UK and US hits charts. I'll try to draw you a picture of this situation:





See what I mean? I drew a blank. 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> I drew a blank. 😬


Draw your attention to the Christmas Songs thread. 🎄


----------



## Licky Linguist

get yourself some nightmares 😅


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Draw your attention to the Christmas Songs thread. 🎄


No thanks. I think it all went downhill after "Silent Night"*. And just *don't* get me started on that soft-drink company from Atlanta! 🤬

Edit
* over 200 years ago!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> No thanks. I think it all went downhill after "Silent Night"*. And just *don't* get me started on that soft-drink company from Atlanta! 🤬
> 
> Edit
> * over 200 years ago!



This one?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 8528


Actually, I was thinking more of an aerial attack by Rudolph and his buddies.
I'll leave it to your own imagination what they used for munitions. 🤫


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Draw your attention to the Christmas Songs thread. 🎄


NOOOOOOOO! It's still only November! 😲


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> NOOOOOOOO! It's still only November! 😲


That's the baleful influence of modern marketing (the spirit of Saruman certainly lives).
One quintessential German Christmas bakery product is also a specialty of Nuremberg, near where I live, "Lebkuchen" (similar to gingerbread, round).
That's been on sale since early October (and they may have a low-level production year-round for tourists).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ealdwyn said:


> NOOOOOOOO! It's still only November! 😲


I wasn't suggesting that anyone _post _something there -- I refuse to revive the thread before December. I just directed Mr. O there, so he could find Mariah -- plus at least one or two covers of her good -- if infamous -- song. 😁


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont

*Honest Trailers - The Lord of the Rings*


----------



## Olorgando

*Lord* of the Rings or *Bored* of the Rings? 🤪


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> *Lord* of the Rings or *Bored* of the Rings? 🤪



Depends on if you're referring to the books (lord) or the movies (bored)


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Depends on if you're referring to the books (lord) or the movies (bored)


Actually, there was a parody novel (published in 1969) with the title "Bored of the Rings". As per Wiki:
"This short novel was written by Henry Beard and Douglas Kenney, who later founded National Lampoon. It was published in 1969 by Signet for the Harvard Lampoon." I have a short translated excerpt of it in one of my German compilations in honor of JRRT which was reissued in 2012 as the TH Movies started coming out ...


----------



## Aramarien

I bought this keychain and decided to actually use it. Of course the the delicate plastic sword broke in actual usage from being thrown in my pocketbook numerous times. . My friend saw it on the counter and said, "Who is this? Jon Snow? I can't see what's in his hand" I laughed and said, "What is my favorite book?" Then I said "the sword is broken!" 

I started laughing to myself while my friend had no idea why I thought it was funny. I figured I'd share this, because I knew you guys would get it.


----------



## Olorgando

Aramarien said:


> ... "Who is this? Jon Snow? I can't see what's in his hand" ...
> ... I figured I'd share this, because I knew you guys would get it.


As I am GoT-"illiterate" I had to look up Jon Snow. As so often, Wiki to the rescue ... 😬


----------



## Aramarien

Olorgando said:


> As I am GoT-"illiterate" I had to look up Jon Snow. As so often, Wiki to the rescue ... 😬


Sorry, Ologando!! Perhaps I should've explained the point of my post. The sword on the Aragorn figure on my keychain broke. It became "the sword that was broken". I mentioned that my friend thought it was a character from another book, and therefore wouldn't get my reference.


----------



## Olorgando

Aramarien said:


> Sorry, Ologando!! Perhaps I should've explained the point of my post. The sword on the Aragorn figure on my keychain broke. It became "the sword that was broken". I mentioned that my friend thought it was a character from another book, and therefore wouldn't get my reference.


No problem whatsoever! I have gotten used to being an old fart having to comment on 21st century media stuff with a very puzzled "Ehwot???" 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Licky Linguist

This one made me laugh so much 😅😅🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## grendel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8591


That is the most beautiful, and succinct, summary of the Sil that I have ever seen!


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not to get into the whole kingship argument, but


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Wish you all have a good memory in the whole 2020


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Eomer screws the party.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8609


"Monty Python and the Holy Grail" sure is popular around here ... 😁


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Starbrow

Hisoka, Thank you for posting the 2020 video. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Licky Linguist

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8614


In any language, does Gioch Di Trony mean Game of Thrones?


----------



## Aldarion

Licky Linguist said:


> In any language, does Gioch Di Trony mean Game of Thrones?


Italian, I assume.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Finally -- all the Pitch Meetings, in order:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 8641


Erm ... old one ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, then:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, then:
> View attachment 8642


Now you've *completely* lost me ... (over to Wiki ...)
edit:
something to do with "World of Warcraft"?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 8643


I am slightly younger than the lady depicted, and have not been using a notebook anymore for over a month now. 🙄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

But Gandalf uses a notebook


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> But Gandalf uses a notebook
> 
> View attachment 8653


Well, in the pretty exactly seven years I had my (low-end) one, it was mobile exactly twice.
In November 2019 when it failed repeatedly to download and install the big Win10 update of the time, which (among other servicing) I had my favorite computer store do, and in October of this year, when I brought it to the same store to have them transfer favorites and other stuff from the notebook to the high-end tower. Might be a title contender for "least mobile mobile computer".

Anyway, as far as my company is concerned, on 01 March 2019 I also boarded a boat from the Grey Havens.
And since Olórin certainly wasn't (isn't) stupid, with his "Grey-wanderer" days behind him, I'd guess he would also opt for having seriously more performance per buck provided by a tower compared to notebooks (or any other mobile devices).
😛


----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> But Gandalf uses a notebook
> 
> View attachment 8653


Is he using the Sindarin course on Duolingo?


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotr/comments/kbguh1


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Sauron the party pooper


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not really Tolkien-related, but for those who might have bought Cyberpunk 2077:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Took a wrong turn at Cirith Ungol.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I wouldn't recommend hiding an engagement ring in the pizza, either, in that case!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Licky Linguist

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Doesn't happen at my school. We have a plasma board in every classroom, and anybody except teachers have to pay 2 rupees if they even touch it. That started when some kid climbed up on a chair and started goofing around, and ultimately the board went crashing to the ground. He had a broken wrist and the board cost a lot, so...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

I have a nice little anecdote from my freshman year in college (1973-74), regarding music.
Now I only started getting interested in music, say the top-40 charts on radio then hosted by Casey Kasem, in senior year in high school, graduating 1973.
So people with more experience had to patiently "bring me up to speed" in college.
Before this was nearly completed, I found and bought two compilation double vinyl LPs.
The 1972 Cream compilation "Heavy Cream", and the one entitled "Eric Clapton at his best", no date to be found, but from about the same time, logically.
I then announced (I forget the occasion) a momentous discovery, as I thought:
"Did you know that Clapton did a cover version of Cream's "Sunshine Of Your Love"?"
Memory certainly exaggerates here, but everyone seemed to come to a full stop.
Heads then slowly turned my way, universally displaying a "wtf???" facial expression.
The first to recover then clarified things for me: "Clapton was Cream's *guitarist*!"

Me: "oh"


----------



## grendel

Oh wow, Olorgando, that is pretty funny. It reminds me of my friend's daughter, in her mid-20s and a devoted Beatles fan - something unusual for that generation. I'd like to think that her dad and I had something to do with it; but anyway, when I went to visit there last year she was so eager to show me her new tattoo: the word "Imagine" across one shoulder blade.
I debated with myself for a full minute before I said, "Um, you know that's a Lennon song... it's not the Beatles."
The look on her face was priceless.
I mean, it's still a great tune, but...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/kw874l


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

My contribution to the Funny Music Anecdotes list comes from a 70's episode of the old "My Music" BBC show. One of the panelists overheard a middle-aged lady telling a record store employee she was looking for a new record her son wanted. "I believe it's by someone and Garfunkel; I'm not sure of the title, but it's about some trouble over in Bridgewater".


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 8869


You're taking your cue from PJ's natural fertilizer? 💩


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> You're taking your cue from PJ's natural fertilizer? 💩


Yes. But not entirely. 
In canon, when Aragorn looks into the Palantir of Orthanc for the first time, he say that his _"strength was enough - barely" _- and this guy is supposed to be king material??? Compare that to Denethor, who's been using the Palantir of MT for 30 years.

I'm a big fan of Denethor II. He's much maligned and underrated, even by book fans.


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> Yes. But not entirely.
> In canon, when Aragorn looks into the Palantir of Orthanc for the first time, he say that his _"strength was enough - barely" _- and this guy is supposed to be king material??? Compare that to Denethor, who's been using the Palantir of MT for 30 years.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Denethor II. He's much maligned and underrated, even by book fans.


Barely - yes. But Aragorn in one session kicked Sauron in the teeth and tore the Orthanc Palantir from Sauron's control, something that Denethor was unable to do in 30 years (and Sauron basically was able to fool him for the entire time), and would never been *able* to do, even if he had not been deluded.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> Barely - yes. But Aragorn in one session kicked Sauron in the teeth and tore the Orthanc Palantir from Sauron's control, something that Denethor was unable to do in 30 years (and Sauron basically was able to fool him for the entire time), and would never been *able* to do, even if he had not been deluded.


He only became deluded at the end, when Sauron used his despair against him. He resisted Sauron's attacks for the greater part of those 30 years.


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> He only became deluded at the end, when Sauron used his despair against him. He resisted Sauron's attacks for the greater part of those 30 years.


I became curious where you arrived at the 30 years that Denethor had been using the Palantir (of Minas Tirith). Appendix B states that Denethor's wife Finduilas die young in 2988, and Appendix A basically confirms this precipitated his use (though in the words "It was afterwards believed ...").
He resisted perhaps the greater part of those 30 years, when Sauron only sporadically had dealings with him. But when Sauron focused (almost) his full attention on him, he was able to break Denethor with despair.
When Aragorn challenged Sauron for control of the Orthanc Palantir, perhaps showing him Andúril (the re-forged Narsil that Sauron would certainly *NEVER* forget - this may be a PJ addition, that he immediately ruined by one of his most serious attacks of being brain-dead) ...

.. Aragorn certainly has Sauron's *absolute, full* attention in a way that Denethor could not even remotely have achieved.
If you wish for a visualization of what happened to Sauron, go to PJ's nutcase rendition of Gandalf (the White) exorcising Saruman from Denethor In TT.

Maybe I need to put this in Marvel Comics terms. The Hulk has occasionally tried his hand at a boxing match with Spider-man, getting slightly frustrated at the latter's speed at avoiding punches. Then he suddenly is hit by the sledgehammer of a hard right cross by the Fantastic Four's The Thing.

Denethor might have been *defensively* able to keep *some* control of the Minas Tirith Palantir away from Sauron while the latter was not focusing on him.
When Aragorn challenged Sauron for the Orthanc Palantir, getting the latter's *full* attention, Aragorn knocked Sauron on his butt.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> He resisted perhaps the greater part of those 30 years, when Sauron only sporadically had dealings with him. But when Sauron focused (almost) his full attention on him, he was able to break Denethor with despair.


Denethor has been using the Palantir ever since he became Steward, and he has still managed to wring vital information out of it and discern falsehood from fact for all those years - and do that *in despite of* Sauron. The fact that it took so long for Denethor to even waver is a testament to the man's strength and integrity.

There's a very specific moment in RotK when Denethor actually breaks, and it not entirely down to Sauron but to a combination of factors.
Denethor is already grieving the loss of Boromir. Faramir is brought to him, wounded and dying (or so he thinks). At that moment he is a father, plain and simple, struggling to deal with the death of both of his sons. It's a unique moment of vulnerability for him. 

Then after Faramir is brought back to MT, he uses the Palantir for the last time. This time he doesn't only see the armies of Mordor: he also sees Frodo captured and, by that, he thinks that Sauron has regained the Ring. Seeing that - in his vulnerability - is what drives him to despair, not just the siege of MT.

Faramir is brought back to Minas Tirith gravely injured on the same date (March 13) that Frodo is captured by the orcs of Cirith Ungol:
_"[Denethor] himself went up alone into the secret room under the summit of the Tower; and many who looked up thither at that time saw a pale light that gleamed and flickered from the narrow windows for a while, and then flashed and went out. And when Denethor descended again he went to Faramir and sat beside him without speaking, *but the face of the Lord was grey, more deathlike than his son*’s."_

Denethor has already referred to sending the Ring into Mordor as “a fool’s hope". He later says to Pippin "_The fool’s hope has failed. The enemy has found it, and now his power waxes; he sees our very thoughts, and all we do is ruinous." _He is very specifically referring to his belief that the war is hopeless due to Frodo’s capture and Sauron once again possessing the Ring.

He didn't break because he couldn't withstand Sauron. He broke because, in a moment of extreme grief and vulnerability, he knew something that *nobody else* would know until their encounter with the Mouth of Sauron. If the others had known the same, how many of them would have broken too? 

Denethor is gravely misunderstood when he's percieved as 'weak'. And don't get me started on PJ's version of him as a crazy old man.


----------



## Olorgando

You're not going to change my mind on Denethor (unless Carl F. Hostetter's "The Nature of Middle-earth", due out this year, provides startling new insights).

I certainly do not consider Denethor weak. But I do in parts consider him strong for the wrong reasons. And that for at least one reason.

(I don't know how many people realize that Denethor, as per Appendix B, is actually two years *older* than Aragorn.)

Also as per Appendix B, between 2957 and 2980 TA Aragorn in the guise of "Thorongil" "... serves in disguise both Thengel of Rohan [_Théoden's father_] and Ecthelion II of Gondor [_Denethor II's father_]. As per Appendix A "Thonongil's" last exploit was a daring and successful raid on Umbar. Never returning to Gondor after that raid. Denethor, the crown prince, may have been good, even very good. But he suddenly found himself (having started to perhaps become arrogant of his capabilities) totally overshadowed by what was basically a mercenary of unknown origin. And Appendix A is quite clear about Ecthelion II listening very carefully to "Thorongil's" counsels. This being set back in his own father's esteem by a stranger in a time of beginning arrogance might have gnawed at Denethor to the end of his life (and never mind if and when he recognized that this scruffy northern Ranger Aragorn was that Thorongil of way back when).



Ealdwyn said:


> Denethor has been using the Palantir ever since he became Steward, and he has still managed to wring vital information out of it and discern falsehood from fact for all those years - and do that *in despite of* Sauron.


To a degree, perhaps. But I think Sauron was able to see from early on in what ways he might delude Denethor. So I have far less confidence in Denethor being able to discern falsehood from fact. And delusion can be a *very* powerful weapon.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> You're not going to change my mind on Denethor (unless Carl F. Hostetter's "The Nature of Middle-earth", due out this year, provides startling new insights).


Ah, well, it was never my intention to try and change your mind. 
I just find that, over the years, and the more I have read LotR, the less impressed I am with Aragorn and the more I believe that the Steward and his sons don't get the credit that they deserve.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> Ah, well, it was never my intention to try and change your mind.
> I just find that, over the years, and the more I have read LotR, the less impressed I am with Aragorn and the more I believe that the Steward and his sons don't get the credit that they deserve.


Faramir, perhaps (PJ certainly was at his worst with Faramir in the films)
Boromir - borderline
Denethor - no


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'd have thought "The Joke and Meme Thread" was a fair giveaway as to content.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Starbrow




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Chaostyr

no trees allowed!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm surprised not to find any Middle-earth sea shanties yet. In the meantime, I guess this will have to do:


----------



## Chaostyr

Clamavi De Profundis is one of my personal favorites <3


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You'll find some of theirs on the Music for Middle-earth thread, too.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8942


On the other hand, as Sir Christopher was an operatic bass, his voice range was several octaves below that of the typical metal screamer.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> On the other hand, as Sir Christopher was an operatic bass, his voice range was several octaves below that of the typical metal screamer.



Yup, he did release a metal album but it was symphonic metal.


----------



## Licky Linguist

Chaostyr said:


> Clamavi De Profundis is one of my personal favorites <3


If Legolas was there, he may have said that Durin needed to stand on tiptoe to view Mirrormere


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8943


Oooh! Controversial! 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ealdwyn said:


> Oooh! Controversial! 😂


I didn't make it, I just shared it so don't shoot the messenger please 😅. But if you are interested in discussing this, there's a debate that once raged on TTF so badly that the thread was made a Sticky so that it would never be forgotten lol









Wings or No?


Did Balrogs have Wings? What do you think, rather than what you evidence thinks....I don't want people to argue, just whether they have wings...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Chaostyr

Licky Linguist said:


> If Legolas was there, he may have said that Durin needed to stand on tiptoe to view the Mirrormere


Or maybe that he could find him a box.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You haven't been paying attention 😂


----------



## Aramarien

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'm surprised not to find any Middle-earth sea shanties yet. In the meantime, I guess this will have to do:


OMG!!! I LOVED that!! It made me smile the whole time listening to it!!! Thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## Alcuin

Morgoth: “Look! I have made Orc-kind!”

Rest of the Valar: “You’ve ruined a perfectly good Elf is what you’ve done! Look! he’s eating the others!”


----------



## ArnorianRanger

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'm surprised not to find any Middle-earth sea shanties yet. In the meantime, I guess this will have to do:



There once was a Hobbit on a journey, and the name of that Hobbit was Sam Gamgee...
with wraiths behind and wargs ahead, run m'lad run...

Soon may Mithrandeer come, to bring us taters and bread and beer...
and one day when the journeyin's done we'll take our seeds an' go...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Off topic -- but think of him as an "accidental Tevildo":


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8961


Erm ... does this mean you need to Google Cesar Millan's phone number?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Erm ... does this mean you need to Google Cesar Millan's phone number?


With my dog? probably 😅


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> With my dog? probably 😅


Well, it would depend where on the Mastiff-to-Yorkshire-Terrier continuum your pooch weighs in ... are you still on speaking terms with your neighbors?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yeah, my neighbors are fine with him lol. He's just a large goofball more than anything


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, my neighbors are fine with him lol. He's just a large goofball more than anything
> View attachment 8962


Looks like an interesting mix of hunting dogs, with the tightly curled hair on the legs and chest pointing towards poodle, in origin a dog bred for hunting water fowl, mainly ducks.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yeah, he's a Newfoundland Poodle mix


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, he's a Newfoundland Poodle mix


Ah, therefore the long-haired bushy tail and very furry paws. With that mix, I'm guessing he loves goofing around in water.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yes, and the snow, and of course the mud 😂


----------



## Chaostyr

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yes, and the snow, and of course the mud 😂


Because what good is mud if a dog isn't covered in it?!


----------



## Olorgando

He'd probably be seriously baffled by (what used to be) our mud at the current freezing temperatures - it hasn't gotten above freezing since Sunday, and way below during the night. Might bark at it in a frustrated way ...


----------



## Olorgando

Well, both that snowman built on Sunday 07 February and the snow covering the meadow have survived pretty much intact until today, eight days later, due to the unusually frigid weather for over a week now.
But that snowman (besides gaining some accessories) seems to be getting tired, or what? 😂 See for yourself:

Monday, 08 February 2021:



Monday, 15 January 2021:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Licky Linguist

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 8969


I didn't quite get the reference. What cartoon is that from?


----------



## Olorgando

Licky Linguist said:


> Erestor Arcamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8969
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't quite get the reference. What cartoon is that from?
Click to expand...

Same issue here; not to put too fine a point on it, I'm totally stumped.
Is this some of this new millennium stuff that I routinely draw a total blank on?😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Marvel's Avengers. Thanos is the purple guy. In the movies, he collected soustones and wiped out half of the universe's population. I think in this, he saw the Hobbit trilogy and it confirmed for him that they made it worth wiping out so many. idk, I found it on Reddit and thought it was clever


----------



## Olorgando

I very dimly remember reading some stuff about Thanos, though I remember neither when nor where, or in what Marvel series. I'd guess in college, perhaps even later in Germany. I do remember that I kind of thought that Marvel had gone off the deep end with that - I mean, Galactus squared? Gimme a break!


----------



## Chaostyr

Olorgando said:


> Well, both that snowman built on Sunday 07 February and the snow covering the meadow have survived pretty much intact until today, eight days later, due to the unusually frigid weather for over a week now.
> But that snowman (besides gaining some accessories) seems to be getting tired, or what? 😂 See for yourself:
> 
> Monday, 08 February 2021:
> 
> View attachment 8967
> 
> Monday, 15 January 2021:
> 
> View attachment 8968


Maybe he is just stretching? Being outside in the cold for days certainly affects the body.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Chaostyr said:


> Maybe he is just stretching? Being outside in the cold for days certainly affects the body.


Hm.

Our balcony looks out pretty much due west, so the sun is on the left, to the south.
The snowman is leaning towards the north, and it's been sunny the last few days ...

SOLAR WIND!!!

😁


----------



## Olorgando

Oh, oh, it's thawing ...
yesterday early afternoon:



today about 9:30 AM:


----------



## Olorgando

About 2½ hours later;


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I love the Calvin & Hobbes snowman comics. This was always one of my favorites


----------



## Alcuin

An oldie but goodie: 

The Original Mr. Spock sings “The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins”!






Never let it be said that Leonard Nimoy did not possess a good sense of humor.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Starbrow

WARNING!!!
Once you watch The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins you can never unsee it.


----------



## Chaostyr

Starbrow said:


> WARNING!!!
> Once you watch The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins you can never unsee it.


who says I WANT to unsee it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Starbrow said:


> WARNING!!!
> Once you watch The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins you can never unsee it.


And it gets stuck in your head! 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Might have shared this one before but it always makes me laugh


----------



## Olorgando

Rrrrright!

Now which of the Other Eight has the baggie to deposit the "leavings" in, just in case Mr. QF decides to poo anyplace (lots of *those*!) that "organic fertilizer" is not highly appreciated? 💩 🤢 😆


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9005


Which only confirms my suspicion that JRRT was prone to "recycle" scenes he liked (to be honest, I hadn't thought of *this* one ...  )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

You probably need to live in the UK for this one


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> You probably need to live in the UK for this one
> 
> View attachment 9007


If you mean the Australian actress, English-language Wiki will do. But a link exists there to a "British Local government officer", the article turning out to be titled "Cheshire East Council bullying and misconduct allegations". The latter case would be *very deep* trivia territory ... 😵


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> If you mean the Australian actress, English-language Wiki will do. But a link exists there to a "British Local government officer", the article turning out to be titled "Cheshire East Council bullying and misconduct allegations". The latter case would be *very deep* trivia territory ... 😵


It's the British local government officer. Very deep trivia indeed. 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin

_(A little dated, perhaps.)_


----------



## Oromedur

Some shocking news coming out of Amazon Towers I’m sad to say. They’re making a stand alone Aragorn series.
Steve Carrell is playing the lead role and it’s being done as a goofball comedy.
It’s called “The 88 Year Old Virgin”. 😔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If Peter Jackson had made The Hobbit in Bollywood:


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If Peter Jackson had made The Hobbit in Bollywood:


I would totally watch the Hobbit and LotR done Bollywood style. 
It would be so much fun! (and it could hardly be worse than PJ's versions)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ealdwyn said:


> I would totally watch the Hobbit and LotR done Bollywood style.


So would I! 😂

Here, for those who don't want to spend 3 and a half minutes on the original (and don't like singing!), a short version:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/evilbuildings/comments/m3i5na


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

/r/lotrmemes has been pretty active the last few days...


----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9051



Girl, why wait around for water-lillies, when you could get out there and slay your own Witch King?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Happy St Patrick's day ☘️!


https://imgur.com/a/4v7lZUb


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

I'm just waiting for a pic of the Evergreen on the bridge of Khazad-dum: "You shall not pass!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Or:
_Caradhras had defeated them._

Or:
_'The Gap of Rohan is closed to us.'_


----------



## Miguel

Melko and Sauron having Martinis.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Not a joke or meme, but this made me smile
https://topatoco.com/collections/shirts/products/shel-gandalfair


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

_Dramatic drum sounds...._



https://imgur.com/9x7Teji


----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Licky Linguist

Olorgando said:


> The German title of that series kind of "splits the difference"
> It's "Mord ist ihr Hobby", so murder is her hobby. (Isn't she supposed to be a professional writer? Oh, wait, of crime stories, and she solves "real-life" crimes …)
> But as you should have noticed, the single-syllable German word for murder is the first syllable of Sauron's realm.
> JRRT was proficient in more historical (and current) variants of Germanic languages than I am, for certain … 🤔


I think it's probably based on the root of the word. 'Mor' is used with death and destruction in many words. 'Muerte' in Spanish means death, and 'mort' in French, means dead. The words 'mortal' and 'mortuary' in English (Germanic), have their first syllable as 'mort'. Of course, JRRT may have taken it from German, but I've always considered it as 'mor' + 'dor'.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían

This is for you Gando... Olor... Gandolorian!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/RewEPJW


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Origin scene for context


----------



## Crowfield

Nightmare Helms Deep Eve...






(Gary Larson, Farside)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Obviously this is movie Merry and Pippin only not PJ's fanfic


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

PJ summarized


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Crowfield




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey -- that's Off Topic!
So's this -- but what the heck:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Keith Mathison

If someone has already posted this, my apologies, but it's my favorite:

***
While Merry and Pippin were staying with Treebeard, he took the hobbits to visit his cousin Bob, who is very good at spreadsheets.



How good is he?



He’s Excel Ent.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I can relate to this one 100% 😂


----------



## 1stvermont

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9360


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow




----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## grendel

Licky Linguist said:


> View attachment 9383
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9384





Licky Linguist said:


> View attachment 9383
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9384


Dear God, now I can imagine him saying this all the way to Mordor lmao...

(Technically he is correct... which is the best kind of correct to be.)


----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I don't know why I'm just finding out about that guy -- seems to have have been around for like, well, forever.


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Keith Mathison




----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow

Frodo has to deal with his kleptomania problem!


----------



## Olorgando

Elbereth Fawnbow said:


> Frodo has to deal with his kleptomania problem!


Somewhere in the by now 51 pages of this thread, there's a post that addresses precisely this "issue". 😂


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## ulfang




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/xDVrezG


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

It works for the theme too 😂 

"They're Saruman and Tongue, Saruman and Tongue...one is a maiar the other is young." 🎵


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Spam alert (a _lot _of memes coming in).


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Ealdwyn

It's important to get pronouns right:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

I can't find the meme online, but this is it's context:

Person (who hasn't read, or even seen Lord of the Rings): I like jokes that make you think.

Me: I've got a good one for you! What do elves call their friends who live by the water? Watermellons!

Person:


----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn

Courtesy of tumblr. Not a meme or a joke, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Feanor, Halls of Mandos, February 16, 3019:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## 1stvermont

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 9561




lol great stuff.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9578


_*Sigh* _🥺
Star Wars something, is my guess ... perhaps not in the original trilogy or the prequels one (both of which I have on DVD ...); if sequels trilogy, spin-offs, TV stuff, whatever, then we enter my "not the foggiest notion" territory.😶


----------



## ulfang

Olorgando said:


> _*Sigh* _🥺
> Star Wars something, is my guess ... perhaps not in the original trilogy or the prequels one (both of which I have on DVD ...); if sequels trilogy, spin-offs, TV stuff, whatever, then we enter my "not the foggiest notion" territory.😶


It's from the third of the prequels. Revenge of the sith


----------



## Olorgando

ulfang said:


> It's from the third of the prequels. Revenge of the sith


Thanks, ulfang. Checking Wiki I noticed that the one duel that had me react 😲😲😲 was in the previous film, "Attack of the Clones", Yoda against "our Saruman", unleashing swordplay fireworks that forced Sir Christopher's character Count Dooku to resort to dirty tricks just to escape.


----------



## ulfang

No problem


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Posted here because. . .well, you'll see:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

I'm slightly worried that Saruman has taken up residence in my local park 😲


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9613


Eru is just so fed up of them all


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You seem to be the only person here who knows the Moomins, Elbereth. 😊


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And welcome to the forum, by the way. Don't forget, we have a New Members forum, if you'd like to introduce yourself.









New Members


Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And welcome to the forum, by the way. Don't forget, we have a New Members forum, if you'd like to introduce yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Members
> 
> 
> Meet and greet the newest TTF members. -- [ One thread per new member only! ] --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetolkienforum.com


thank you.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 9645


Tube monitors in the 23rd century ... 🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 9659


**groan**


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> Squint-eyed Southerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9659
> 
> 
> 
> **groan**
Click to expand...

At least you *understood* it ...


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 9739


Can the contents of this glass be imbibed without serious side effects, or is it served with an application form for the X-Men?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9756


Erm? Another bit of Star Trek lore that I am ignorant of ... 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Erm? Another bit of Star Trek lore that I am ignorant of ... 🤔


Yup


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Now, someone needs to do this one:


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Olorgando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm? Another bit of Star Trek lore that I am ignorant of ... 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
Click to expand...

Not really helpful. I never really watched any of the TV show installments, and remember little of the 9 films I have on DVD ... ☹️


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Now, someone needs to do this one:


Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright ...
at least EA's post made sense, somehow ... 🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK. How about this one?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I won't hide this under a spoiler, but there are a couple of instances of mildy naughty language:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Happy father's day!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

As we seem to have made Star Trek a subtheme, here's the Interdimensional ABK again:






But LOTR (and Star Wars, apparently) shouldn't be forgotten:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont

My new fathers day present from the kids


----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 9767


For this picture, I must nitpick: Ara is, in zoology, the name for several species of parrot. There's still some serious evolution from this obviously reptilian head to any kind of birds, never mind modern Aras. 🤨


----------



## Olorgando

1stvermont said:


> My new fathers day present from the kids
> 
> 
> View attachment 9776


May I assume that your kids (or at least one of them) has a firm grip on the concept of satire?😜


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Not LOTR but made me laugh


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If it's insults you want:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> For this picture, I must nitpick: Ara is, in zoology, the name for several species of parrot. There's still some serious evolution from this obviously reptilian head to any kind of birds, never mind modern Aras. 🤨


You must not have had breakfast this morning. How about a bowl of


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Not LOTR but made me laugh
> View attachment 9783


I am once more totally "lost in the ozone". You certainly have a talent for this, EA ... 😬


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You must not have had breakfast this morning. How about a bowl of
> 
> View attachment 9784


a) correct about breakfast
b) you're approaching EA in the skill in sending me into my "lost in the ozone" territory ... 😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> I am once more totally "lost in the ozone". You certainly have a talent for this, EA ... 😬


Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back:





Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom:





Both Han Solo and Indiana Jones are played by Harrison Ford


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back:
> Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom:
> Both Han Solo and Indiana Jones are played by Harrison Ford


Fine (I *think* I remember that ...).
I have "Empire" on DVD and have watched it. I have nothing of the Indiana Jones series on DVD.
But I can "quote" from both series about the same ... not.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Radaghast

Apparently, spelling is not one of his strengths 😆


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

He was dyslexic


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It might explain why he couldn't get any hair from Gladeriel.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Speaking of spelling :


----------



## Radaghast

Well, one out of nine ain't bad 😆


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Speaking of spelling :





Radaghast said:


> Well, one out of nine ain't bad 😆


Interesting. From what I recall reading, the "favorite" misspelling by 1950's "critics" was "Borimor" ... 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## ulfang

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9791


I just heard that in the ultimate Karen voice


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn

The Tolkien communities on tumblr have a handle on this. 
I dread to think how accurate this will be.


----------



## Olorgando

Reminds me of something I read about in the office (so quite a few years ago by now; or did I read it in "Dilbert" somewhere ... 🤔 ?).
Except the bingo squares were filled with management catchphrases that were mostly close to meaningless (and almost all derived from the occasional "visitation" by consultants). Nominally when the manager pontificating spouted three (?) catchphrases that were in a row or column (that's how bingo works, isn't it? I've never played ...), the "winner" calls out the name of the game - no, not "bingo" in this case, sort of the first name.
Translated into slightly politer terms, the name was called "bovine-droppings bingo". 😜


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion

Courtesy of the Shirefolk group:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 9876


Digging back far into memory, I came up with a question that might be helpful for that red-haired guy:

"Is your neighbor named Rosemary?"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hotel?
Trivago.

Me?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9884


Erm ... as a GoT illiterate, I suppose I'm excused for not getting the point? 🥴


----------



## grendel

Olorgando said:


> Erm ... as a GoT illiterate, I suppose I'm excused for not getting the point? 🥴


You are not alone in that, Olorgando.


----------



## grendel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9881


Ai AI!! Karen and the cat! Karen and the cat have come!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Or:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

The best version of PJs movies that we could have gotten.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

(I am a girl, and I'd still warn Aredhel)


----------



## Ealdwyn

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> (I am a girl, and I'd still warn Aredhel)


Nah, I'd tell Turin not to quarrel with Saeros 
kill Beleg
build a bridge at Nargothrond
sleep with his sister.


----------



## Miguel

Chick 1: The Vanyar don't trust him and he's not interested in Teleri.

Chick 2: But we're Noldor aren't we?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Ealdwyn said:


> Nah, I'd tell Turin not to quarrel with Saeros
> kill Beleg
> build a bridge at Nargothrond
> sleep with his sister.


I'd tell him to tell Mablung that Saeros attacked first. Because then Turin wouldn't have felt the need to become Neithan "the Wronged".


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/CkiwSIw


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found out this is true, which is amazing



> In addition in a house three doors away dwells a member of a group of
> young men who are evidently aiming to turn themselves into a Beatle Group. On days when it falls
> to his turn to have a practice session the noise is indescribable.....


_The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien_ - Letter 257 to Christopher Bretherton, 16 July 1964


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Found out this is true, which is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> In addition in a house three doors away dwells a member of a group of young men who are evidently aiming to turn themselves into a Beatle Group. On days when it falls to his turn to have a practice session the noise is indescribable.....
> 
> 
> 
> _The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien_ - Letter 257 to Christopher Bretherton, 16 July 1964
> 
> View attachment 9963
Click to expand...

Your quote of letter 257 is true, EA. What "tilthat" and "robstmartin" posted is balderdash, rubbish!
JRRT in 1964 lived in Oxford, the Beatles in London. Neither ever moved within dozens of miles of each other at any time.
The young man (unnamed) mentioned was the member of a group of Beatles-wannabes.
And note that JRRT wrote *Beatle* - used only when referring to one of the Fab Four as a member of the group in singular, the Group name is in plural.
That JRRT may also not (very *likely* not) have approved of the music the Beatles *themselves* made - and note this is still about three years before Sgt. Pepper! still in their "yeah, yeah, yeah phase", so to speak - would not surprise me. But that JRRT and the Beatles themselves once lived quite close to each other in Oxford is, to repeat myself, balderdash and rubbish.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I don't know about a Kubrick connection, but I recall reading an interview with Ringo in Life magazine, back in the 60's, in which he was practically begging any filmmakers considering a film to cast him as Sam.

I think he could have done a creditable job of it. 😊


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I don't know about a Kubrick connection, but I recall reading an interview with Ringo in Life magazine, back in the 60's, in which he was practically begging any filmmakers considering a film to cast him as Sam.
> 
> I think he could have done a creditable job of it. 😊


A scouse Sam? Works for me.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

We should ask EA if he'd have preferred a yinzer. 😂


----------



## Olorgando

Both the Liverpudlian scouse accent and the yinzer one of Pittsburgh appear to be much too recent (post-WW II, even *way* post!) to be credible for any JRRT character. But considering what PJ perpetrated, all bets are off when it comes to screens large and small, I guess.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

True enough -- although I confess I always did think of Dwarves as Scotsmen. 😁


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> True enough -- although I confess I always did think of Dwarves as Scotsmen. 😁


Well, JRRT made it quite clear that he "stole" his Dwarves from the "Dvergatal" in the poem "Völuspá" of the Elder or Poetic Edda. But from what a Scottish adviser to one of the projects I was involved in with the company told me, Norse influence lingered longest in Scotland of all parts of the British Isles. No wonder, with that short hop over from Norway ...


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> Both the Liverpudlian scouse accent and the yinzer one of Pittsburgh appear to be much too recent (post-WW II, even *way* post!) to be credible for any JRRT character. But considering what PJ perpetrated, all bets are off when it comes to screens large and small, I guess.


If PJ saw fit to have a Mancunian hobbit then we can certainly have a Scouse one.


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> If PJ saw fit to have a Mancunian hobbit then we can certainly have a Scouse one.


PJ, bah, humbug! (btw which Hobbit in the six films would that be?)
Hobbits would be, most likely, from the outskirts of Birmingham, specifically Sarehole and environs.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

I believe this thread was called "The JOKE and MEME Thread", not "Did the Beatles live close to JRR Tolkien?" 🙄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

TTF threads do go a bit off the rails at times. 😁


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> PJ, bah, humbug! (btw which Hobbit in the six films would that be?)


That would be Merry.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

_Anyway. . .

_


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Aldarion said:


>


seems legit


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Using Pulp Fiction as a reference, for those who may not recognize the clip.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 9970


Actually, that was the only part of the EEs worth anything ... the additional film "footage" was unrelenting garbage. 🤢


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Mini heart attack is an understatement.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 10048


It's actually "They were once men" and not "They were men once". It doesn't really matter, but still.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/rgpSLzF


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Ok, it's not a joke or a meme, but this made me smile ❤️


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10075


I'd pay good money to see this


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

This is home-made by myself. Is actually a true story.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Footbridge at a state park in New Hampshire.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Footbridge at a state park in New Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 10102


Meaning it's OK to cross as long as no old men in pointy hats are loitering around? 🤪


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10103


Your kid has a scruffy beard?!?


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

A news tidbit in our channel 1 TV's teletext. I'll take as an excuse for posting it here the fact that it has a touch of "Rangers" about it (and the other excuse should probably become obvious 😁 ).

Now this may all be old hat to @1stvermont , but it certainly qualifies as trivia east of the Atlantic.

The US state of Vermont today celebrates the anniversary of the Battle of Bennington in 1777 during the war for independence against Britain.
Ethan Allen's "Green Mountain Boys" defeated British troops in that battle.
The article goes on to note that Allen's troop took its name from a French term for the region that was to become the US state (not one of the original 13!)

verts monts.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont

Olorgando said:


> A news tidbit in our channel 1 TV's teletext. I'll take as an excuse for posting it here the fact that it has a touch of "Rangers" about it (and the other excuse should probably become obvious 😁 ).
> 
> Now this may all be old hat to @1stvermont , but it certainly qualifies as trivia east of the Atlantic.
> 
> The US state of Vermont today celebrates the anniversary of the Battle of Bennington in 1777 during the war for independence against Britain.
> Ethan Allen's "Green Mountain Boys" defeated British troops in that battle.
> The article goes on to note that Allen's troop took its name from a French term for the region that was to become the US state (not one of the original 13!)
> 
> verts monts.



I am close by the reenactment, yet I have never been. Piss poor vermonter i am.


----------



## Olorgando

1stvermont said:


> I am close by the reenactment, yet I have never been. Piss poor vermonter i am.


That far in the south-west of Vermont! IIRC, the closest town in Vermont to where I went to college in New Hampshire was White River Junction. Location of a Greyhound bus terminal - and a Burger King (they and McD were very much thinner on the ground back in the early 1970's!). And I also have some very dim memories of the Killington Ski Resort ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

S-eS the Victorian says:
"Let's watch our language, please, lest I faint dead away".


----------



## 1stvermont

Olorgando said:


> That far in the south-west of Vermont! IIRC, the closest town in Vermont to where I went to college in New Hampshire was White River Junction. Location of a Greyhound bus terminal - and a Burger King (they and McD were very much thinner on the ground back in the early 1970's!). And I also have some very dim memories of the Killington Ski Resort ...



I am about 45 min south westish of killington. 25 min south of rutland.


----------



## grendel

1stvermont said:


> I am close by the reenactment, yet I have never been. Piss poor vermonter i am.


I have fond memories of The Alchemist... 🍻


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Footbridge at a state park in New Hampshire.
> 
> View attachment 10102



where in NH?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Crawford Notch. Here's the Reddit I got it from:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotr/comments/p4k32e


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 10130


"I killed more orcs than you in that battle, prove me wrong" - Is this where Legolas got the idea for his and Gimli's game?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How to make Aragorn _fabulous!

_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ciderwell

Meanwhile in Gondor ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> How to make Aragorn _fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 10135_


May I register my doubts? Guy looks like Pippin could beat him up - at least after the Ent-draughts ... 🤨


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ciderwell

Somewhere far out in space ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Pirates! 😀

Metal:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe there should be a dedicated thread -- there are certainly enough versions for one. 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Alcuin said:


>


Wizard of Id? 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yup -- just click on the image.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 10148


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ciderwell

Peter Jackson's long awaited, The Hobbit II: The Return of the Dwarves


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ciderwell said:


> Peter Jackson's long awaited, The Hobbit II: The Return of the Dwarves
> 
> View attachment 10226


I prefer The Hobbit 2: Electric Boogaloo 😋


----------



## Licky Linguist




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, what do you know -- by those standards, turns out I was a more mature teenager than everyone said. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## grendel

Sorry if this has been posted before, but this guy rapping "Baby Got Back" while impersonating Ian McKellen may be the funniest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## Ciderwell




----------



## Ealdwyn

*Trying to get my head around elven ageing while reading NomE*



I can confirm this is 100% accurate


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ciderwell




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

I'd pay good money to see Bombadil 2 - Civil War 😂


----------



## ArnorianRanger

Taking a cue from the MCU are we?

Can't say it's a terrible idea, Tolkien did intend LOTR alone to be nine books originally...

Thanks,

ArnorianRanger


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/phty61


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

(to the tune of the Addams family)


----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> (to the tune of the Addams family)
> 
> View attachment 10301


Out of some very deep and dusty dungeon of memory comes a faint, hollow echo of ... finger snapping!
Am I on the right track with that?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 10302


Riiiiight!
But ... where's Thing? I'd have thought it - oops, other character! - The Hand to be *the* master finger snapper ... 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Happy now? 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10304


New insights from NoMe????? _*hyperventilate*_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You know what's really funny? In Russia, that's a real term. 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10295


Hey!


----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían

I haven't been around much of late as I'm finding more and more any new discussions on Tolkien's work comes across to me as a joke. I have to laugh at how seriously some take themselves when commenting, and I have to stay my hand at making humorous comments. I did slip one out tonight though. Anyway, carry on. I still come by to see if I have any messages from Ithilethiel.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin

Halasían said:


> I haven't been around much of late as I'm finding more and more any new discussions on Tolkien's work comes across to me as a joke. I have to laugh at how seriously some take themselves when commenting, and I have to stay my hand at making humorous comments.


@Halasían, please do not restrain yourself! Humorous comments would be like babies and talcum: most walcum!


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10405


What a Hikaru Genji keikaku, thus I got Arwen was a Shotacon, CALL THE FBI-ME PHILOSOPHY DEPARTMENT!!!!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10477


Funny, I thought John Noble had also been a Shakespearean actor, which according to his Wikipedia article he was and is not.
What did come to mind (faintly) was a late performance by already Lord Laurence Olivier, of King Lear.
As per his Wikipedia article, I'm guessing it was "1983 he played his last Shakespearean role as Lear in _King Lear_, for Granada Television, earning his fifth Emmy." I probably read about it in Time Magazine, which my parents (mother) continued to subscribe to in Germany for over 20 more years.
Here's a quote from a critic in the Wiki article:
When the production was first shown on American television, the critic Steve Vineberg wrote:


> Olivier seems to have thrown away technique this time—his is a breathtakingly pure Lear. In his final speech, over Cordelia's lifeless body, he brings us so close to Lear's sorrow that we can hardly bear to watch, because we have seen the last Shakespearean hero Laurence Olivier will ever play. But what a finale! In this most sublime of plays, our greatest actor has given an indelible performance. Perhaps it would be most appropriate to express simple gratitude.


As per the article, Olivier was battling illnesses for the last 22 years of his life - that would be from 1967 (!!) to 1989. As per fragments of memory of the Time Magazine article, Olivier certainly threw away subtlety in his depiction of King Lear (in case that role can be played subtlely at all, that is), playing it with raw emotion. Perhaps Noble was channeling this performance of Olivier's in that (cherry-) tomato scene - and what are American tomatoes doing in Third Age Middle-earth, anyway?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/JuR4ZCT


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

LOTR the Musical.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It seems that didn't finish him, though.









Lord of the Rings -- starring my cat OwlKitty


When your cat controls you




youtube.com


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It seems that didn't finish him, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord of the Rings -- starring my cat OwlKitty
> 
> 
> When your cat controls you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


OMG


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah, that creature gets around. 😁








Star Wars - Starring my cat OwlKitty







youtube.com


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It seems that didn't finish him, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord of the Rings -- starring my cat OwlKitty
> 
> 
> When your cat controls you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com





Ealdwyn said:


> OMG


Lawks! This cat is a major cottage industry of its own!

Ah, hang on. Penny drops. Internet. Cats. *DUH! *


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One more, then I'll stop with the OT cats:








Billie Eilish ft. OwlKitty (Bad Cat)


Parody of Bad Guy starring my cat OwlKitty




youtube.com


----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> Lawks! This cat is a major cottage industry of its own!


Or would that be cattage industry? 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/fX3Wt0Q


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10576


Old hat! 😩


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

*Lord of the Swings*


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OT, sorry. 😓


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> One more, then I'll stop with the OT cats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billie Eilish ft. OwlKitty (Bad Cat)
> 
> 
> Parody of Bad Guy starring my cat OwlKitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com


I lied.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Me, every time one of my rechargeable devices dies:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Me, every time one of my rechargeable devices dies:
> View attachment 10622


Actually, I can give a reason.
I also have all sorts of such stuff lying around; problem is for most I don't know anymore for which gadget they once were useful for - or even if I sill *have* the gadget (unfortunately, I'm not good of getting rid of *those*, either ... 😖 ).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Want a quick laugh? Enter "the one ring" in Google. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Alcuin




----------



## Olorgando

Alcuin said:


> View attachment 10790


Saruman? Can't be Gríma Wormtongue ... 

Oops! Sorry ... *actor* ... 😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Oops! Sorry ... *actor* ... 😬


Hey Halasían -- looks like that "old drunk" has stumbled from your story on over here! 😀


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10813


We've been married over 25 years, met almost 40 years ago ... memory grows dim ... 😟

What are those two words with ten letters (and my wife and I speak German with each other, anyway)?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

__


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

80 years ago? Gangster Bugsy Siegel only built the Flamingo casino hotel in 1946 ... 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10883


Well, she *is* thinking about at least *one* other guy ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Source: lesbiansforboromir.tumblr.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

What about posting crossovers?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

This story is quite well-known and even classic but still very funny))) Sort of a real crossover. 
"It was a scene where‘s tent wearing a hooded cape that kept his face hidden in darkness. Jackson shot the scene a dozen times at least. In this scene Hugo slowly and with a certain amount of drama removes the hood from his face to seriously talk with Viggo.
Due to various reasons Hugo kept blowing his lines, so Peter shot it over and over. Finally the Director called for the insurance, or Champagne shot, and they ran thru it all for one final take with stepping into the scene face hidden from the view of all in attendance, buuuuuut this time when he slowly exposes his face he had on a pair of his patented “Mr. Smith” sunglasses and says something along the line of, “Join with the MATRIX, Mr. Aragorn” in his best deadpan delivery.
Mr. Jackson then called for the scene wrap".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> What about posting crossovers?


Absolutely fine -- as you can see from the long-running thread I just attached yours to. 😀


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10946


Wait -- who's "Glimi"?🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wait -- who's "Glimi"?🤔


I didn't notice that haha, not made by me!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah -- that's Gladerial for ya.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> What about posting crossovers? View attachment 10973


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 10978


One can beam into it! 🖖


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 10984


Erm ... the Wikipedia article on Tinder claims that the user profiles include photos (*real* ones, not the avatar stuff we use ...)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 11019


Does your wife know what you do on TTF?


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

☺️


----------



## Ealdwyn

Looks like meat's back on the menu boys!


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Silmarillionmemes/comments/rhvmis


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Nobody listens to Elrond

























































source: rockingthegraveyard.tumblr.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Ealdwyn said:


>


Not all those who wonder are lost.


----------



## Ealdwyn

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Not all those who wonder are lost.


Yeah.... but Thorin said he was 😂


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## ArnorianRanger

Thanks,

ArnorianRanger


----------



## Olorgando

ArnorianRanger said:


> View attachment 11131
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ArnorianRanger


To my eyes, hes *still* looks too young for the role! 😝


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

He has a point


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## High King of the Noldor




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

1stvermont said:


> View attachment 11257


I shared this meme with my friend in summer. But currently we are enjoying a snowy Russian winter. ❄☃️❄


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow

1stvermont said:


> View attachment 11257


This is how it feels at the moment with a 30-40°C summer.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Elbereth Fawnbow said:


> This is how it feels at the moment with a 30-40°C summer.


Wow! Is it so hot in Australia now? Geographical differences in seasons are predictable but extremely impressive!


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Wow! Is it so hot in Australia now? Geographical differences in seasons are predictable but extremely impressive!


yeah. we're all but puddles on the floor at the moment. Air-Cons are real lifesavers.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Elbereth Fawnbow said:


> yeah. we're all but puddles on the floor at the moment. Air-Cons are real lifesavers.


I wish I could send you a bit of Russian snow. ❄


----------



## Elbereth Fawnbow

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I wish I could send you a bit of Russian snow. ❄


please do!!


----------



## Jolly Took

made by me


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

seventh age of Middle-earth be like
CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 11298


That Fëanor is kinda how I saw him! :O


CL


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Translation:
– Dad, I've started reading "The Lord of the Rings".
– Boromir would have started reading "The Silmarillion".


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

VIOLETS ARE BLUE

SAURON'S A DANCER


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

PJ's fanfiction trilogy:


----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

The Ring became really nervous reading the third part of LOTR


----------



## Melkor




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Humbelle

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


I loved that version of the Hobbit!


----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Melkor




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Melkor

Humbelle said:


> View attachment 11466


Really, Mr. Anderson? 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Can somebody explain "FRO-DO"?


----------



## Aldarion

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Can somebody explain "FRO-DO"?
> View attachment 11485


A-FRO DO.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Can somebody explain "FRO-DO"?


Previously posted, but, since Aldarion just did it too:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/s1qx46


----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## ArnorianRanger

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 11639



I don't know why this is so funny...

Thanks,

AR


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Translation:
– As for me, it's the best ecranization of a book I've ever watched!


----------



## actaios




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont

Happy valentines day found these


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Translation:
Gollum from the Soviet edition of 1970 has brought you some hot pizza.
He will return next week with new gifts.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

I'll try a re-tread of a joke with another punch-line ending.

Extended family of LoTR film buffs comes to visit to celebrate the arrival of the newest member of the clan, a couple of months old. The usual cooing and oohing and ahhing - and of course the usual "who does he resemble most" discussions.
Suddenly baby's big brother - still a preschooler - pipes up and says "I think he looks most like Gollum!".
Stunned slack-jawed silence with all looking at "big" brother with eyes popping out of their head, then one stutters "but ... but why?"

"He's got big eyes, hardly any teeth and hardly any hair."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Doing just jokes now? 😁

Tolkien: Knock, knock
PJ: Who's There?
Tolkien: Tolkien
PJ: Tolkien who?
Tolkien: Exactly!


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Doing just jokes now? 😁
> 
> Tolkien: Knock, knock
> PJ: Who's There?
> Tolkien: Tolkien
> PJ: Tolkien who?
> Tolkien: Exactly!


Amazon: Who is Tolkien? Who is Peter Jackson?


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Translation: 
Gollum from the Soviet edition of 1970 has brought you some tiramisu. 
He will return next week with new gifts.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 11870


Haha 
Wasn't being the Ring-bearer the main reason to go to The Undying Lands?


----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 11882


Fortunately, I'm a girl and I don't have to make chose. Obviously, I'll take lembas. 
Yummy - yummy  
(Autocorrector tried to change "lembas" to "lemons". Facepalm)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 11884


I can well understand that the game never caught on in the Shire. Probably nobody else could swing the Bullroarer's "club", and they never managed to find a supplier of the "balls" after the first one disappeared down that rabbit hole.

(That last bit is something that may have survived until today ... and can drive practitioners of the sport absolutely crazy, from what I've read. 😂 )


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 11908


Hmmmmm ... doesn't Queen Berúthiel have the potential for a character channeling the one that Joan Collins played in "Dy*nasty*"?😁😬😁😬😁😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Olorgando

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 11915


Obviously *not* a member of TTF ... 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 11916


Two out of four correct ... meh!


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

The first week of spring is called Maslenitsa in Russia. We have a tradition to bake pancakes this week. I haven't learned to bake pancakes yet. If I could bake pancakes, I would choose such forms.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 11928


Hey! you pinched my avatar!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían

Some
Good
Laughs


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Starbrow

Some of will hate me for posting this.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Starbrow said:


> Some of will hate me for posting this.


Aww, it's not so bad ... with the loudspeakers off ... 😁


----------



## 1stvermont

Starbrow said:


> Some of will hate me for posting this.



it was just so horrible, truly absolutely horrible, I loved it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

There is a similar meme about Leo Tolstoy, but the second sentence is so long that I'm too lazy to translate it.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

HALETH✒🗡 said:


>


The first square says:
"She walked into the room."
The second says:
"Her nose snobbishly lifted, with the light and unconstrained grace of the soaring birds of the sky, she came up to the oaken door, which was ordered from the famed master Raphael de Samuel (then follows three chapters about that door). And so, seizing at the doorknob and opening the door she gracefully walked into the room, conquering all within it with her beauty.

That's the best translation I can do. Maybe some of the other Russian members can do it better, but I tried!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Some may disagree, but I think this belongs here:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Some may disagree, but I think this belongs here:


Wow! Is it really Tolkien's recording? I thought that the question about eagles was caused by the modern desire to choose the fastest but not reliable way of doing something.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12271


"How to destroy the ring and get a divorce".


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Wow! Is it really Tolkien's recording? I thought that the question about eagles was caused by the modern desire to choose the fastest but not reliable way of doing something.


Apparently not him, but pretty clever.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Annatar

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 12272


That's like episode 6 of the Book of Boba Fett, where Luke trains Grogu. 🥰


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/a/0RPxdZZ


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Melkor




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Melkor said:


>


And people complained that JRRT used non-current language (over 65 years ago!) in his books!
Nope, US sitcom dialogue fits in here like an elderly chess-player at an Australian rules Gaelic football match ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## grendel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12403


"And when the fragrance of _athelas_ stole through the room, like the scent of orchards, and of heather in the sunshine full of bees, suddenly Merry awoke..." [Book V Chapter 8, The Houses of Healing].

Also I'm pretty sure Beorn is mentioned as having many rather large bees at his place.

Really, six hours?


----------



## Melkor




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

grendel said:


> "And when the fragrance of _athelas_ stole through the room, like the scent of orchards, and of heather in the sunshine full of bees, suddenly Merry awoke..." [Book V Chapter 8, The Houses of Healing].
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure Beorn is mentioned as having many rather large bees at his place.
> 
> Really, six hours?


I agree with you lol, another TTF member who I'm FB friends with shared it with me so I figured I'd pass it along


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Halasían

(Dad-Joke Warning)


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12424


... and Arnor, and Dúnedain Rangers...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12424


Did the teacher know answers about Tom Bombadil? There are only questions about Tom, no particular answers.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Halasían said:


> ... and Arnor, and Dúnedain Rangers...


... and Glorfindel, and Fatty Bolger, and the Maggot family, and Barrow-wights...


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Olorgando

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Did the teacher know answers about Tom Bombadil? There are only questions about Tom, no particular answers.


Actually, there are quite a few facts about TB that have been recorded:

color of boots? yellow
color of coat? blue
color of feather in hat? also blue
lives near what river? the Withywindle
notable tree near where he lives? Old Man Willow
name of wife? Goldberry
etc.
😁


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Olorgando said:


> Actually, there are quite a few facts about TB that have been recorded:
> 
> color of boots? yellow
> color of coat? blue
> color of feather in hat? also blue
> lives near what river? the Withywindle
> notable tree near where he lives? Old Man Willow
> name of wife? Goldberry
> etc.
> 😁


Unless... Tom made all that up, so that we wouldn't know anything about him!
*gasp*


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well that didn't take long...


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/tsyw3m


----------



## Melkor

Erestor Arcamen said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/lotrmemes/comments/tsyw3m


That was awsome 😁


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Starbrow

I love Stephen Colbert!


----------



## Melkor

Men of the West post really funny video today .






Which reminds me How it shoud have ended videos .


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

👀👀👀👀

CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Frudo




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One of my favorites! Though I really like the German version:





"Das ist meine Karte!" Gets me every time. 😅


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Original for those uninitiated:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

**


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

'Nother B-Man mashup:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith

Kinofnerdanel said:


> Heavy spam incoming!
> 
> View attachment 5558
> View attachment 5559
> View attachment 5560
> View attachment 5561
> View attachment 5562
> View attachment 5563
> View attachment 5564
> View attachment 5565
> View attachment 5566
> View attachment 5567
> 
> View attachment 5568 View attachment 5569 View attachment 5570 View attachment 5571 View attachment 5572 View attachment 5573 View attachment 5574 View attachment 5575 View attachment 5576
> 
> View attachment 5577 View attachment 5578 View attachment 5579 View attachment 5580 View attachment 5581 View attachment 5582
> 
> *And finally: the life of Fingolfin*
> 
> View attachment 5583 View attachment 5584 View attachment 5585 View attachment 5586


This is by far my favorite thread.


----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith

Halasían said:


>


I am laughing a little bit too hard right now


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"IT'S WHAT THEY DO" indeed!




(Sorry for the repost, but you know what they say -- one good Dwarf deserves another)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

(Sorry-- that's the best I could do. 😢)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Source:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Olorgando

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> View attachment 12659


HELP!!! This bunch looks like a boy scout outing ...


----------



## Ealdwyn

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> View attachment 12659


That is disturbing. Come back Ralph Bakshi, all is forgiven!


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Long live the Queen!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahah -- it's Return of the Doughnut Ring! ☺

Post in thread 'The JOKE and MEME Thread' https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/the-joke-and-meme-thread.23417/post-517997


----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If they had cast the movie roles with the opposite sex.


----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> If they had cast the movie roles with the opposite sex.
> View attachment 12673


OMGOODNESS I just realized Legolas is the same 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah. Funny thing about that. . .


----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Lithóniel

Vanlanthiriel Erudraith said:


> View attachment 12675


YESSS why do I love this so much? 😂


----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith

Am I the only one who can actually hear this


----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith

LOTR4liiife said:


> YESSS why do I love this so much? 😂


Lol it makes a lot of sense


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Olorgando

My alert for unread posts as I found it several minute ago:




The post "after which there may be more" ...



... two thirds of the way down on page:



Just gotta love that understated "There *may* be more posts after this." 😁😆😂🤣


----------



## grendel

My goodness, the Joke and Meme thread was busy today...

"Hobbits can work like bees when the mood and the need comes on them."


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

So can orcs. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12693


Not in the books...!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That never stopped anyone. 😃


----------



## Annatar

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That never stopped anyone. 😃
> View attachment 12698



And why are you defending the upcoming Amazon series again? This is exactly what will make things 1000 times worse. Okay, if you're into more or less funny memes, it can almost become a livelihood, but otherwise I can only see abysses there. 😜


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Olorgando

Annatar said:


> And why are you defending the upcoming Amazon series again? This is exactly what will make things 1000 times worse. Okay, if you're into more or less funny memes, it can almost become a livelihood, but otherwise I can only see abysses there. 😜


If you believe S-eS is defending the Amazon series with the above post, then you may not be as close to being a native speaker of English (as you freely admitted elsewhere you are not) as you believe. I've been a dual native speaker (and reader, and writer) for over 60 years. Or maybe it's your own hang-up about the series that has you sniffing out such things everywhere.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Let's try to stay on topic, shall we?

It's "The Joke and Meme" thread, after all.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's "The Joke and Meme" thread, after all.


Ahhh ... you mean like there's good jokes and there's bad jokes? 🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I mean this is the thread for jokes -- good , bad, or indifferent. Here's one:


----------



## Annatar

Olorgando said:


> I've been a dual native speaker (and reader, and writer) for over 60 years.


WOW!!!!!!!! 😹 😹 😹 😜
That made my day.

Edit: By the way, I don't think SES is an idiot.


----------



## Vanlanthiriel Erudraith




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Annatar said:


> Edit: By the way, I don't think SES is an idiot.


Why do you feel the need state this explicitly?
I must confess I've definitely missed the punch lines on the last few posts of yours in this thread ... yes, senses of humor *are* different, but ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> senses of humor *are* different


Indeed they are!😀


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Melkor

I will be 24 next month and I am working on shifts, hopefully I won't look like this .


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Not really a meme, but I found it funny:


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Not a joke, but I find this so funny:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I found it more entertaining and well-done, than funny, but if you did, it's fine here.

Just as a reminder, though, if anyone has videos that they want to post, but that don't strike them as "jokes", there's the "What are You Watching" or Music threads, or you could even start a new one in, say, "Bag End" or "Other Related Topics". Up to you, really.


----------



## Mr.Underhill

Is this in a sense legal?




Basically someone remade the whole Shrek 1 movie. Would you watch LOTR like this if someone tried?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Halasían

Happy Easter to all who celebrate it.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Halasían said:


> Happy Easter to all who celebrate it.
> 
> View attachment 12771


I also wish Happy Easter to all who celebrate it! In Russia we celebrate Palm Sunday today. We are going to celebrate Easter next Sunday. So Happy Easter and Happy Palm Sunday!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Happy Easter to those who celebrate.
I couldn't find a respectful Easter meme, so here's a regular LotR one:


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Well, what about the third breakfast?


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## ArnorianRanger

Mr.Underhill said:


> Is this in a sense legal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically someone remade the whole Shrek 1 movie. Would you watch LOTR like this if someone tried?



No. After fifteen seconds, absolutely not. Do more justice to Tolkien then that!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Now what does that remind me of? 🤔


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

More Khalveen:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's an ad, but pretty funny.


----------



## Melkor

They sometimes make ads, but make them still funny. But most of their work is game parody, they are really good. They even made short film based on world of their fictional MMORPG game.


----------



## Melkor

I remember just now that VLDL did another LOTR based parody. Not exactly LOTR parody, they just took some inspiration from LOTR, but still it is partially Tolkien related .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Seems to be going around.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Literally uni students these days:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Literally uni students these days:
> 
> View attachment 12883


"Yes, I will take you down I will repay it all!!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

While searching-- without much luck-- for a replacement LOTR Barbies video, I did come across this:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Here is one more Google meme.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Melkor, I'm with you on this one:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

But for this...I can't choose! Whose side should I form an alliance with? Considering that Melkor had already offered me an invitation to Angband, but Manwe's face though...so much grief...yet Melkor literally has nothing to reply. I feel bad for both sides...can't choose which one to join!


----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## CirdanLinweilin

CL


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12939


Not seen him for 6 months because he's sailed West to Valimar already-


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

_*Cringes in the distance as Amaniel watches the First Kinslaying from afar* 

*"No, no, no...by the Valar...this was NOT meant to happen..."  *_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Me having to change the subject every time when I realise (too lately) that someone didn't quite live up to my expectations of hearing _The Silmarillion_, let alone to know the events in _The Silmarillion: 

_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Sons of Feanor: Allow us to make the grandest entrance ever known in Arda! 


Me: _*Is literally left with no words to say as she acknowledges the loss of her fallen kin* _

Also me: _*Later becomes secretly glad that the Doom of Mandos was pronounced upon the Noldorin Elves, but still grieves as she is now (one of) the last Teleri to remain in Arda* _


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12945


_This is how I *literally *feel as one of the Ainur- _**sighs*  *


----------



## Ealdwyn

Not a joke or a meme, but I thought this was cute


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

That moment when I (half-Teler) come across a Noldorin elf, and the Noldorin initiates a conversation about the First Kinslaying:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 12979


Love Thorin's face on that one, he looks so analytical!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's that day again.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Happy Star Wars Day!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's that day again.
> 
> View attachment 12992


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Once more, not Tolkien-related but today is Star Wars Day, so here's a Star Wars funny thing:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since we're still doing mashups . . .


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Just because May 4th is gone doesn't mean it's over...


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Back to LOTR


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ok, one more Star Wars...couldn't resist 😁


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> View attachment 13012


Boromir: One does not simply walk into Mordor.
Me: Indeed, one does not simply walk into Mordor, and one does not simply use the One Ring against the enemies of Gondor, for the One Ring was created by Sauron himself, the true enemy of not only Gondor, but of the whole of Arda!
Boromir: This is outrageous! How can you know so much that I do not?!
Me: You are a simple mortal in the vast world of Arda, that's why.
Boromir: And what may *you *be?!
Me: One of the - no, I'm not saying it just yet...


----------



## Melkor

I just watch few videos from Shadow of war with some really crazy orcs .


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Me: When you reject an orchestral position* because you want to be the soloist:

Melkor: *snickers in glee**


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> Not a joke, but I find this so funny:


There're two more videos like that.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> There're two more videos like that.


_As a Maia and one of the Ainur, I won't listen to any music that isn't in the style of the Ainulindale._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 13134


As a Maia myself, I would gladly welcome him into my realm. 

_Not forgetting that he learnt much from Nienna too!_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Some random philosopher human in the world:* We _cannot _be sure of whether the human body has a soul or not.
*All of the Tolkien fans out there:* I'm afraid that it _certainly _does. 
*That same human:* How would _you _know?
*Tolkien fans:* We're not telling you. 


_Meanwhile, in Valinor..._

*Námo, Nienna and me: *_*Do we still exist?* What do you think our halls are for then? _


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

I hope this didn't actually happen in _Pirates of the Caribbean_...but if it did...



_As the Maia of Nienna, I can only grieve for all that hath been lost amid the blazing flames of uncontrollable destruction...

*"The Marring of Arda hath begun."*_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

All the Teleri in the Halls of Mandos (thanks to the First Kinslaying) be like:



*"Oh, by the Valar...

...THIS just had to happen, didn't it? Now we'll have to deal with him AGAIN." *


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Do I see something suspicious here? Varda and *Melkor* both wearing dark-coloured clothing?

**gasps* Did Varda switch sides, or did Melkor finally get redeemed?*

*Eru: *This was NOT what I planned...


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Miriel Amaniel said:


> Do I see something suspicious here? Varda and *Melkor* both wearing dark-coloured clothing?
> 
> **gasps* Did Varda switch sides, or did Melkor finally get redeemed?*
> View attachment 13152
> *Eru: *This was NOT what I planned...


Her dark clothes could simply symbolize the dark void of the sky. That is a beautiful drawing, BTW.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> View attachment 13153


I came across "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" after watching "Bridge to Terabithia" and looking for other films, in which AnnaSophia Robb is acting. Saruman is starring there too and he is wearing WHITE clothes as a dentist.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Manwe: *Am I a joke to you? How dare you disregard the grace of the Valar!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 13169


Pffffft.
All chicken solid waste compared to that Live Aid benefit concert of 1985.
And ol' Curunír had 10K Uruks? I was at an open-air concert headlining Deep Purple in Germany in 1985 with 60K.
After the "Smoke On The Water" finale, those probably 20K cars leaving the site of the concert would have reduced the Uruks to strawberry jam in no time, had they gotten in the way ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Literally Melkor in Valinor (and beyond!):

*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 13183


That hurts me too, you know.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 13184


Why, I'd say Elrond's reaction is a true understatement - I would have gone to the Halls of Mandos already, whether intentionally or unintentionally...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 13185


_How in the name of Eru did that come to exist...?_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Sometimes things just . . .happen . . .


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sometimes things just . . .happen.
> View attachment 13186


Ok....now this is just *great. *

_**féa shudders greatly and disappears**_


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sometimes things just . . .happen . . .
> View attachment 13186


Cannot unsee


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Ealdwyn said:


> Cannot unsee


Exactly my point earlier. 

May the grace of the Valar help us all, and erase such horrid memories of what we have both seen, that have ultimately led us to metaphorically perish.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 13188


_Alright Aragorn, let's not jump to conclusions yet, shall we? _


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

_*I've read both, yet I haven't read either, at the same time.*_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*May peace flourish across Arda once more.*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 13230


#no-one-listens-to-the-ainur


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Fall of Gondolin be like:

*Nah, you haven't got me yet.*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Only one remains...

*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Melkor: Just you wait. I'll come.



"And Morgoth came."*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

#get-back-the-silmarils

#oath-of-feanor


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

#let-the-maiar-unite


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

#one-mountain-after-the-other


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

The Silmarillion isn't canon, huh?

*"This [sword] is sharper than thy tongue!"*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Let's not forget Fin-arfin and Fin-rod too.*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

#feanor-for-the-win


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

_Looks like I just jumped straight into the deepest fiery chasm I possibly could._


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

_Unfortunately, that's exactly what I did.

Don't worry - I'm not in the Halls of Mandos.._.*yet.*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*That was probably how it worked anyways.*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

#long-live-tolkien


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

__


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Me, a half-Noldorin and half-Teleri:* Here, Féanor. Take mine - you may have one, crafted by mine own hand.
*Féanor: *I hear thee. So be it. I spare you, but none other.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Miriel Amaniel said:


> View attachment 13290


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> View attachment 13320


You have diminished my fiery will there, and left in its place a single delicate flame. Thankfully for you, I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Melkor

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> View attachment 13405


That is common misconception in movies. They just need for hero to be recognizable on battlefield for audience.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Melkor said:


> That is common misconception in movies. They just need for hero to be recognizable on battlefield for audience.


I know. Of course, who wouldn't want to see Aragorn?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Beytran70




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

What if Hideo Kojima directed a Lord of the Rings game or movies.
Here he is with Peter Jackson, pretty cool : D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

**


----------



## Lithóniel

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> *View attachment 13515*


I actually had this one for quite some time!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## HALETH✒🗡

I've drawn Gollum on a balloon.  

"This is Sting. You've seen it before, haven't you, Gollum?"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

_*This has ultimately and irreversibly shattered my fëa...much that once remained of it is now lost, for none now live to remember it. *_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Cliff-diving in The Silmarillion be like:

*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

_*Looks like the fires of the Noldorin diminished into the West there.*_


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*So that's why he returned.*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Notice the wording there? "Your Silmaril" instead of "Our Silmaril"? 

Looks like they already knew they lost the right to it when they saw Eonwe there. No wonder Eonwe let them through so easily...*


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

*Wait, this must be true: this is what I do though-

Was I a Sith in disguise all along, and I never realised? Why, such a fate cannot be! *


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Meanwhile GRRM can't even finish a series he started...


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Frodo touches the water.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since I seem to be on a tomato kick:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And let's not forget the upcoming series!


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

As my classmate said during a biology lesson, if a tomato is a berry, then ketchup is jam.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Mmm. . .put it on your blini. 😄


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Mmm. . .put it on your blini. 😄
> View attachment 13990


Actually, blini should be thinner. 

If they are not thin, we call them oladyi.

However, in other countries both blini and oladyi are called pancakes.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Which I had for breakfast today!😊

Not here, though:


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Which I had for breakfast today!😊
> 
> Not here, though:
> View attachment 13993


Mmm... Looks yummy... 
Which breakfast is that for? Second breakfast?


----------



## Humbelle

More silliness from pinterest


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14030


That is great humor! However, I think I would trust Gollum more in daylight than in the dark of Cirith Ungol... Still though, I'm with Sam, Gollum isn't trustworthy!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Not sure if this has ever been posted - since I haven't followed this thread for long.. But I found it online and thought it was worth a post:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Not sure if this has ever been posted


Yep. 😜



Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I haven't followed this thread for long..


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yep. 😜
> 
> 
> View attachment 14040


'Tis true, but there is much to look upon.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> 'Tis true, but there is much to look upon.


It is one of our most popular threads. We just can't seem to help ourselves!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yay! Back to tomatoes!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## grendel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14053



To be fair, Bilbo was pretty much given permission by Gandalf to Elf-flix and chill. "But one beyond your strength, Bilbo. You cannot take this thing back. It has passed on. If you need my advice any longer, I should say that your part is ended, unless as a recorder."


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14084


Sam was CERTAINLY better prepared for the journey than Frodo was, and I am glad he was. It is true that Frodo could never have done it alone. And this meme sort of thing is hilarious!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14095


Grump attack!
Seriously? We all know who was responsible for the tear-your-hair-out stuff in the film trilogy: the scriptwriters, which happened to include the director. Does anyone believe Noble came to PJ and told him "I have an idea how to make that Denethor-and-Pippin scene *really* disgusting"?
The director of "Bad Taste", "Meet the Feebles" and "Braindead" needed no private tutoring in things disgusting! 😈


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Grump attack!


Indeed.


As a matter of fact, according to John Noble, the tomato shot was "a happy accident". PJ happened to see him rehearsing the eating scene, and when the juice shot out, ran over and asked "Can you do that again?". It wasn't in the script.

10 hours of tomato:


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Indeed.
> View attachment 14103
> 
> As a matter of fact, according to John Noble, the tomato shot was "a happy accident". PJ happened to see him rehearsing the eating scene, and when the juice shot out, ran over and asked "Can you do that again?". It wasn't in the script.
> 
> 10 hours of tomato:


That always was a disturbing scene- I am pretty sure for EVERYONE. 
Who eats tomatoes like that? I don't think anyone liked it. I suppose a public apology would certainly be in order... 🤣


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> ...
> 
> 10 hours of tomato:


I did not watch - just the thought is 🤢


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, it's YouTube-- you know these things are inevitable.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, it's YouTube-- you know these things are inevitable.


No, I *don't* know - unless prompted to do so here on TTF, I rarely visit YouTube ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Don't forget this gem


----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Don't forget this gem


Disappointing that they couldn't include a Z, when it clearly stands for Zirak-zigil


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ealdwyn said:


> Disappointing that they couldn't include a Z, when it clearly stands for Zirak-zigil


That's what I thought too


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> Disappointing that they couldn't include a Z, when it clearly stands for Zirak-zigil


That is so true. I thought the exact same thing... In contrast to most "movie alphabets" LOTR has every single letter.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another one in the Gollum/Music subcategory.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> As a matter of fact, according to John Noble, the tomato shot was "a happy accident". PJ happened to see him rehearsing the eating scene, and when the juice shot out, ran over and asked "Can you do that again?". It wasn't in the script.


That "10 hours of tomato" had me so frazzled that I didn't quite register the minor item above it ...

... accident it certainly was, of the mass crash type ...
... but I certainly can't get my head around what's supposed to be "happy" about it ... except maybe PJ in one of his moods where you want to grab him by the scruff of the neck, shake him and holler "snap out of it!!!"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14123


Once again I realize that my post-2000 knowledge of films is negligible. Even though the animations feature large in my (small) DVD collection of that period, and I think I've stumbled across that blue squirrel somewhere in some snippet (white gloves mean Disney?) ...

... I don't get it ... 😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Once again I realize that my post-2000 knowledge of films is negligible. Even though the animations feature large in my (small) DVD collection of that period, and I think I've stumbled across that blue squirrel somewhere in some snippet (white gloves mean Disney?) ...
> 
> ... I don't get it ... 😬


It's Sonic the Hedgehog, Sega's mascot. Instead of coins like Mario, Sonic collected gold rings:


If you're really bored, you can watch a full playthrough of the game :


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Or take a deep dive into the connections between the two:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Or if you want other LOTR content on YouTube instead of the blue "squirrel" 😅


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Or if you want other LOTR content on YouTube instead of the blue "squirrel" 😅


I know what hedgehogs look like - at least European ones; seen 'em at less than arm's length. Sonic is* not* a hedgehog!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I know what mice look like -- even caught some. They're everywhere. Probably even Mordor. This is *not* a mouse.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

But this is a duck, right?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Of course. It's a prequel.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

No sleepy evil.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Again, not sure if this one has already been posted- but it is just too funny to resist:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Found this one--- Once again, has it already been posted?

I didn't see it, and I tried to search thoroughly- but there is A LOT here..


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

https://imgur.com/JmC0rKz


----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

About them badges...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lithóniel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A couple of years late, but


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14220


This is funny. It is so true too. You almost feel sorry for Eowyn until Faramir comes along- and then you know it just wasn't meant to be for them.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Lithóniel said:


> View attachment 14219


I always try to be very welcoming to new LOTR fans, but sometimes it feels like this. 🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Saw this one and couldn't resist a post. My apologies in advance if this had been previously posted.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It has, but still funny.

OTOH, why not go through the thread, and have some laughs? After all, that's what it's here for. 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


I must admit this is funny. Of course, most people find the Silmarillion a bit of a boring book because they expect another LOTR or The Hobbit. As for myself, I read the book with ease and fell in love with it. Somehow, I was and am, indeed able to keep track of who was who and pronounce all the names(but pronunciation is not a problem with Tolkien since he tells you how in the back of the books) 

I loved the Music of Ainulindale, I loved the Valaquenta, and the Quenta Silmarillion. I loved every bit of it, and even now I always look forward to reading it. An incredibly written book.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14281


This is very humorous!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Gothmog

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14289


Would that be Tolkien's Ring Cycle?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Again, don't know if this has previously been posted, but it is too humorous to not share:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yup. It has. Again, why not take the time to enjoy the earlier posts? There's some really funny stuff back there! 😃

Meanwhile:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yup. It has. Again, why not take the time to enjoy the earlier posts? There's some really funny stuff back there! 😃
> 
> Meanwhile:
> View attachment 14294


There is over 100 pages.. I don't know if I can manage it-- but maybe... FOR ROHAN!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14299


Very funny-- however I suppose it had to be that Theoden King died. Still, that scene tends to get emotional for me.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14313


So many good memes that you can make out of the movies-- inspiration just comes when watching the clips or full edition!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14314


I must admit, I have never looked at an LOTR poster and thought: "Hmm.... I should edit all of the characters to be cats and caption it 'Lord of the String'." But this IS funny!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe it's because you're familiar with only modern cats.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Maybe it's because you're familiar with only modern cats.
> View attachment 14315


Wow! I had no idea!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Spoiler: Hot picture of Gollum


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Spoiler: Hot picture of Gollum
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14316


Love the spoiler clicking boxes! Such an amazing feature!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14325


That is funny!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14332


Sorry, Eowyn! It just wasn't meant to be..


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

In case anyone's wondering.


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Mr.Underhill said:


> View attachment 14405


Just when you think it can't get any more disturbing around here .... CANNOT UNSEE


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Is this better?


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Is this better?
> View attachment 14412


I'm going for a lie down


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It could have been worse,ya know.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It could have been worse,ya know.
> View attachment 14413


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That was Hobbit, of course, so


----------



## Gothmog

People seem to be getting somewhat cagey around here.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

I'm gonna have nightmares


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## grendel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14409


Now THAT is funny!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Humbelle

These were amusing


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Humbelle

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14449



This one js so hilarious!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

These guys got all the best ones.


----------



## Mr.Underhill

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> These guys got all the best ones.
> View attachment 14457


<333


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> These guys got all the best ones.
> View attachment 14457


Just a reminder that the Sparkleponies of Nardor is TTF-canon 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

And now back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Just a reminder that the Sparkleponies of Nardor is TTF-canon 😁


That would be can on?


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14476


"The very highest."

This is funny!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14495


Funny! In honesty though-- Eowyn should have known that Aragorn loved Arwen, and not held so dearly to the hope that they would be weds.

Nevertheless, this is hilarious!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14505


That would a very greedy Gimli! Glad this was not the case...🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


About right! I seriously have to wonder if he enjoyed pretending to be Saruman- or at the very least not just revealing himself upfront. There was no reason that these actions were ACTUALLY necessary-- except that maybe he wanted to.


----------



## Mr.Underhill

Has Fatty Lumpkin ever sung the song of Tom Bombadill. Imagine a talking singing horse?


----------



## Mr.Underhill

No Frodo dont help Gandalf up... "Wait a minute?"


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14527


This is funny! I always feel bad for Gandalf though-- everyone left him, just good thing he didn't leave.


----------



## Olorgando

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> This is funny! I always feel bad for Gandalf though-- everyone left him, just good thing he didn't leave.


Actually, Gandalf *did* leave, after dispatching of the Moria Balrog.
But when he came back, he certainly gave plenty of people on both sides nasty or pleasant surprises. Exhibit A for the nasty side is his basically telling Saruman "you're fired" and breaking his staff. And had the Witch-king at the broken gate of Minas Tirith not been distracted by the horns of Rohan, Gandalf the White would have cut him to slices with Glamdring in nothing flat.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today only


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14558


WE SHALL PREVAIL!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14565


That's hilarious, Gandalf sounds the most noble of all to me.


----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14565


I'm pretty sure this is what happened


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14576


We all have to wonder why he didn't.....


----------



## Ealdwyn

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> We all have to wonder why he didn't.....


Time? 
He didn't even have time to publish the Silm - imagine what he could have done if he had lived another 10 or 20 years? The stories he could have given us!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

The lord of cucumber


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr

Annatar according to artificial intelligence:


----------



## Radaghast

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14590


I don't get it


----------



## Radaghast

Berzelmayr said:


> Annatar according to artificial intelligence:


Bottom left looks like a character from the _Preacher_ comic book 😆


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe it belongs here instead?









Tolkien Artwork


There's tons of artwork out there but I figured maybe we could use this thread to share some of our favorites that we've come across by other artists. If you post any, try to give credit to the original artist in your post. I'll start, I found this on Reddit this morning of Turin vs Glaurung...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Maybe it belongs here instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tolkien Artwork
> 
> 
> There's tons of artwork out there but I figured maybe we could use this thread to share some of our favorites that we've come across by other artists. If you post any, try to give credit to the original artist in your post. I'll start, I found this on Reddit this morning of Turin vs Glaurung...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetolkienforum.com


This is a great thread!


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


> Annatar according to artificial intelligence:


Not even remotely my way of imagining him-- but interesting all the same.


----------



## Annatar

"Just a deleted scene from the latest Star Trek movie"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Annatar said:


> "Just a deleted scene from the latest Star Trek movie"


I am fairly certain that line is not from any Tolkien book that I have read.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


>


Is this worth the watch? I've seen it before but never watched.


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Mr.Underhill said:


>


I've never seen this. Is it the Bakshi version?


----------



## Olorgando

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I've never seen this. Is it the Bakshi version?


Yes.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Olorgando said:


> Yes.


Thanks for the clarity. Nice to know.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

This meme reminds me of this song.


----------



## Berzelmayr

Mr.Underhill said:


>


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14652


This is so hilarious and true! I always wondered if the Ring actively chose to slip onto Frodo's finger. It seemed only too much intended.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14657


So funny! Only 30 years-young!


----------



## Olorgando

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> So funny! Only 30 years-young!


Actually, it's at 33.

That was one inside joke in chapter 1 of the book, "A Long-Expected Party". Bilbo and Frodo had birthdays on the same day, and at this party, it was Bilbo's 111th birthday, and Frodo's 33rd, with which he came of age. The inside joke was that in sum, this adds up to 144 - which is also a dozen dozens (or 12 squared), aka a gross - the number of people invited into the big party tent. Not all of *them* found this reference particularly funny ... 😏


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Olorgando said:


> Actually, it's at 33.
> 
> That was one inside joke in chapter 1 of the book, "A Long-Expected Party". Bilbo and Frodo had birthdays on the same day, and at this party, it was Bilbo's 111th birthday, and Frodo's 33rd, with which he came of age. The inside joke was that in sum, this adds up to 144 - which is also a dozen dozens (or 12 squared), aka a gross - the number of people invited into the big party tent. Not all of *them* found this reference particularly funny ... 😏


I did get this joke. I was referencing the fact that Hobbits at 30 years of age, are still considered young. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14657


It having now been another 33 years since I reached Hobbit-coming-of-age, in long hindsight I entirely sympathize with roguebelle's opinion ... 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This is the most commentary on one joke since the Elf-girl incident. 😅


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> This is the most commentary on one joke since the Elf-girl incident. 😅


Don't recall that one ... but since you *do*, I'm assuming you *were* involved, for some reason ... 😁


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Radaghast




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> This is the most commentary on one joke since the Elf-girl incident. 😅


I don't think I was present for this incident... Interesting...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's back there, somewhere . . .


----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


>


Nice chart. Hobbits are an intriguing bunch indeed. Tell me where Maia fall-- and Valar, and Tom Bombadil, and Goldberry... I am curious.


----------



## Lithóniel

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Nice chart. Hobbits are an intriguing bunch indeed. Tell me where Maia fall-- and Valar, and Tom Bombadil, and Goldberry... I am curious.


Haha! We all know Tom Bombadil is a whole ‘nother story 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14762


I have to appreciate how much more creative this thread is getting with memes. All the traditional ones are taken-- but these are good.


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14726


I don't think this is a direct quote, at all, but now somehow I feel the need to look and see if it is... Ah, the power of words.


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Annatar

Age-old, but always good:


----------



## Lithóniel

Annatar said:


> Age-old, but always good:


HAHAHA my little brother is loving this… and so am I 😂

I think this is the death of me.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Berzelmayr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555397190650044418


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> View attachment 14801


In fairness, the 'stew' thing, as far as I can remember is only in the movies. This is humorous though.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> View attachment 14825


Would not be the best time for a joke, would it? If that happened in the books, Frodo might* actually *have told Sam to go home!


----------



## Lithóniel

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Would not be the best time for a joke, would it?


And that’s exactly why it’s so funny 🤣


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Lithóniel said:


> And that’s exactly why it’s so funny 🤣


That is true! It is SO funny!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Lithóniel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14848


Annnd here we go with the eggs again!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

More Gimli.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14848


Oh-no... More Egg humor. Indeed, it is spreading.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Oh-no... More Egg humor. Indeed, it is spreading.


_*A day may come when it shall end, and it is certainly this day! *_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Vilisse said:


> _*A day may come when it shall end, and it is certainly this day! *_


Erm ... don't hold your breath waiting ...
Hen & pig products asides are to TTF (at least as long as I've been here, about 3 years) what "Tom Bombadil" and "Balrog Wings" are to the wider Middle-earth community (including TTF, as you may have noticed) ... 🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Erm ... don't hold your breath waiting ...
> Hen & pig products asides are to TTF (at least as long as I've been here, about 3 years) what "Tom Bombadil" and "Balrog Wings" are to the wider Middle-earth community (including TTF, as you may have noticed) ... 🥴


And they're not limited to Tolkien fandom.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Is this still the JOKE and MEME Thread? 🤔

Oh well. Gimli, what do your Dwarf-eyes
see?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14874


I must say-- the creativity of these memes is starting to impress me.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I must say-- the creativity of these memes is starting to impress me.


Yeah, there are TONS of these ones alone...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

As there are of Gimli! 😄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> As there are of Gimli! 😄
> View attachment 14880


_What is it that Legolas says? _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14881


_Is that another I see in the Halls of Mandos? Those Orcs need medical training, and some lessons with the Féanturi! _


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Vilisse said:


> _What is it that Legolas says? _


Probably "stay on topic" 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Or get schooled.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Some of these are ridiculous 😅


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Some of these are ridiculous 😅
> 
> View attachment 14883


Yeah-- this one is pretty out-there...


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14889


What a list!


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Lithóniel

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14893


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14897


More. Egg. Humor.

Oh no...


----------



## Lithóniel

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> More. Egg. Humor.
> 
> Oh no...


Just embrace it! Embrace the eggs! 🥚


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Lithóniel said:


> Just embrace it! Embrace the eggs! 🥚


Literally? That could be messy....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Eljorahir

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14893


Now we finally see the true source of Sauron's evil...unimaginable eye irritation from all those giant spice particles! I mean...come on...that's gotta be irritating. After all...Sauron is just one big eye. Could have saved a lotta hassle if instead of the Istari, Manwe would have just sent Retinarin, Greatest of the Maiar Ophthalmologists.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Eljorahir said:


> Now we finally see the true source of Sauron's evil...unimaginable eye irritation from all those giant spice particles! I mean...come on...that's gotta be irritating. After all...Sauron is just one big eye. Could have saved a lotta hassle if instead of the Istari, Manwe would have just sent Retinarin, Greatest of the Maiar Ophthalmologists.


This is oddly non-canon, but seriously hilarious.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Literally? That could be messy....


Yet figuratively, it's quite the omen for both of us...(glad to see we are the only two standing!  )


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Lithóniel said:


> Just embrace it! Embrace the eggs! 🥚


It seems Sindarin and Quenya are very different after all... 

_Gui finna ed! Finna i ochi! (S.)
Vin nassa! Nasi ohter! (Q.)_

Also, it reminds me of a certain line in the RP...


Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Literally? That could be messy....


Which is this one, uttered by Námo to Míriel:

_Navaer an mi mornie, Miriel! *Dav amarth finna ci, amman taugla ed*?
(Farewell into darkness, Miriel! *Let Doom embrace you, why resist it?*)

So, Lithóniel, Daughter of the Ash Tree, what is thy intent? _


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14889





Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> What a list!


Indeed. Féanaro shall have all the time in Arda to think about these questions, during his eternal stay in the Halls of Mandos.


----------



## Mr.Underhill

What i imagine real Sam from Peter Jackson Lord of the Rings would be afraid of being turned into if Gandalf used his magic


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14902


I've seen this one before-- hilarious!


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14908


Okay-- yep! This is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Cool, I live in Middle Earth!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/evilbuildings/comments/wjvvsp


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Cool, I live in Middle Earth!
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/evilbuildings/comments/wjvvsp


Where is that in Pittsburgh? And what building is it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Where is that in Pittsburgh? And what building is it?


It's the Cathedral of Learning in Oakland on the University of Pittsburgh's college campus


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It's the Cathedral of Learning in Oakland on the University of Pittsburgh's college campus


Oh! Thanks for letting me now-- and congrats on living in Middle-Earth -- hope you do not see any Nazgul!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14920


I'll have to use this one at the next gathering...


----------



## Eljorahir

*Door:* “Knock knock”
*Mandos:* “Who’s there?”
*Elf #1:* “I am Frigolaf, Elf of Mirkwood, fallen in battle. I come to seek my final rest.
*Mandos:* “What did you have for breakfast this morning?”
*Elf #1:* “Uhhh. Lembas toast, berries, and a bottle of Treebeard’s aromatic Ent Draught water.
*Mandos:* “Welcome to the Halls of Mandos. Enter, and be at peace.”

…later that day…

*Door:* “Knock knock”
*Mandos:* “Who’s there?”
*Elf #2:* “I am Halitarsis, Elf of The Eastern Lands, fallen in battle in defense of the good men of Esgaroth. I come to seek my final rest.
*Mandos:* “What did you have for breakfast this morning?”
*Elf #2:* “Uhhh. A Smaug-flesh burrito with onions and extra fire sauce. And, a bottle of Bard’s Ye Olde White Lightnin’.
*Mandos:* “You need to see my cousin. Go two blocks north, turn right 1 block, and look for the sign that says: “The Halls of Mentos”.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Eljorahir said:


> *Door:* “Knock knock”
> *Mandos:* “Who’s there?”
> *Elf #1:* “I am Frigolaf, Elf of Mirkwood, fallen in battle. I come to seek my final rest.
> *Mandos:* “What did you have for breakfast this morning?”
> *Elf #1:* “Uhhh. Lembas toast, berries, and a bottle of Treebeard’s aromatic Ent Draught water.
> *Mandos:* “Welcome to the Halls of Mandos. Enter, and be at peace.”
> 
> …later that day…
> 
> *Door:* “Knock knock”
> *Mandos:* “Who’s there?”
> *Elf #2:* “I am Halitarsis, Elf of The Eastern Lands, fallen in battle in defense of the good men of Esgaroth. I come to seek my final rest.
> *Mandos:* “What did you have for breakfast this morning?”
> *Elf #2:* “Uhhh. A Smaug-flesh burrito with onions and extra fire sauce. And, a bottle of Bard’s Ye Olde White Lightnin’.
> *Mandos:* “You need to see my cousin. Go two blocks north, turn right 1 block, and look for the sign that says: “The Halls of Mentos”.


Very creative! Did you make this one?


----------



## Eljorahir

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Very creative! Did you make this one?


Thanks. Yep, just now.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Eljorahir said:


> Thanks. Yep, just now.


Wow! Amusing as Bilbo himself! (Whom I consider *VERY *amusing!)


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Wow! Amusing as Bilbo himself! (Whom I consider *VERY *amusing!)


_Now I am even more intrigued about Námo...though for Four Ages I've never seen the Halls of Mentos. Indeed, the Ainur need it not! 

Or maybe he just doesn't have it - yes, I'm sure he doesn't. _


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 14948


In fairness, it is a REALLY cool scene.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14956


About right!


----------



## Eljorahir

*The Fall of Ham-salad*

An elven king was Gil-galad.
Quite fond he was of ham-salad.

Meat minced so fine with lettuce green,
A finer lunch was seldom seen.

Thickly spread on Lembas toast,
His fare was envied coast to coast.

Then Sauron stole his recipe,
And fled afar, southeast from Bree.

Now Mordor picnic lunches soar,
With flavors stolen...Ever more.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Eljorahir said:


> *The Fall of Ham-salad*
> 
> An elven king was Gil-galad.
> Quite fond he was of ham-salad.
> 
> Meat minced so fine with lettuce green,
> A finer lunch was seldom seen.
> 
> Thickly spread on Lembas toast,
> His fare was envied coast to coast.
> 
> Then Sauron stole his recipe,
> And fled afar, southeast from Bree.
> 
> Now Mordor picnic lunches soar,
> With flavors stolen...Ever more.


Did you create this yourself? Bravo! It's hilarious!


----------



## Eljorahir

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Did you create this yourself? Bravo! It's hilarious!


I've wanted to do a funny poem using the Gil-galad / Ham-salad rhyme for a while. Finally got around to it today. I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Eljorahir said:


> I've wanted to do a funny poem using the Gil-galad / Ham-salad rhyme for a while. Finally got around to it today. I'm glad you liked it.


I did! Such a funny concept. I'll have to share with other Tolkien-lovers of mine-- those who are not on this Forum.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


> View attachment 14957


But then Faramir comes along!


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


> View attachment 14974


In fairness, he was one of the Dunedain... But you're right, that won't last forever...


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Eljorahir

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14978


That's just plain nar-silly.👀


----------



## Eljorahir

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 14979


Of course it annoys them! They volunteered to be in charge of parking for the event. And, now because of Thranduil, they're the ones who have to deal with all the complaints from the MTVPU afterwards. (MTVPU = Minas Tirith Valet Parking Union). The members are simply not trained or equipped to park a Mumak!


----------



## Ealdwyn

Eljorahir said:


> Of course it annoys them! They volunteered to be in charge of parking for the event. And, now because of Thranduil, they're the ones who have to deal with all the complaints from the MTVPU afterwards. (MTVPU = Minas Tirith Valet Parking Union). The members are simply not trained or equipped to park a Mumak!


And have you tried reversing one of those things? Impossible!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> And have you tried reversing one of those things? Impossible!


So true!


----------



## Eljorahir

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> So true!


And, speaking of "PU"... Need I say more?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Eljorahir

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 14981


You're making me hungry. Some of the finest flavorful food I've ever experienced, long long ago. I think it was near Eregion from a dwarven food cart. Of course it was called... ... ... Khazad-dum's Papadums.


----------



## Olorgando

Eljorahir said:


> And, speaking of "PU"... Need I say more?


I would guess the farmers (and at this time all human societies must have been heavily agricultural) would be delighted with the huge amounts of natural fertilizer. And even back then a large supply meant lower prices, so it was cheap, too! 😁


----------



## Eljorahir

Olorgando said:


> I would guess the farmers (and at this time all human societies must have been heavily agricultural) would be delighted with the huge amounts of natural fertilizer. And even back then a large supply meant lower prices, so it was cheap, too! 😁


Yep, good for the farmers. However, think of poor Prince Imrahil. I heard the Mumak was parallel parked right in front of his shiny new gold/mithril embossed war chariot. He was not happy.


----------



## Olorgando

Eljorahir said:


> Yep, good for the farmers. However, think of poor Prince Imrahil. I heard the Mumak was parallel parked right in front of his shiny new gold/mithril embossed war chariot. He was not happy.


Meh! Those organizing parking spaces back then still had a steep learning curve ahead of them! Nowadays in Germany (and probably a lot other countries), parking spaces for passenger vehicles are separated from those for trucks (lorries outside the US).


----------



## Ealdwyn

Eljorahir said:


> You're making me hungry. Some of the finest flavorful food I've ever experienced, long long ago. I think it was near Eregion from a dwarven food cart. Of course it was called... ... ... Khazad-dum's Papadums.


I've heard great about the Barazinbar Balti, they do the best goat vindaloo west of the DImril Dale.


----------



## Eljorahir

Ealdwyn said:


> I've heard great about the Barazinbar Balti, they do the best goat vindaloo west of the DImril Dale.


Thanks for the tip, and good timing. I'll stop there for provisions...I'm backpacking the Redhorn pass next month.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Eljorahir said:


> Thanks for the tip, and good timing. I'll stop there for provisions...I'm backpacking the Redhorn pass next month.


Are you? Interesting. I've heard the Elves make 'bannocks', thought you may be interested.


----------



## Eljorahir

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Are you? Interesting. I've heard the Elves make 'bannocks', thought you may be interested.


Hmmm. Let me check...

*bannock* (noun) · *bannocks* (plural noun)

(originally in indigenous Canadian cooking) a type of bread made with wheat flour, shaped into round, flat cakes and fried or baked:
"students can visit a community elder and grab some bannock"
(in Scottish and northern English cooking) a flat, unsweetened cake made with oatmeal or barley flour and typically unleavened:
"tablecloths are spread across the heather and weighed down with herring, scones, and bannocks"
Very thoughtful of you to provide the tip, thanks. However, I'm allergic to Canadian/Scottish food.😒


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Oh I see... That may be an issue then, or wait-- 

Maybe it is Elvish bannock? 

You might be just fine, could be worth a try....


----------



## Eljorahir

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Oh I see... That may be an issue then, or wait--
> 
> Maybe it is Elvish bannock?
> 
> You might be just fine, could be worth a try....


Good thought. I'll try a small portion, at first.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wait -- what thread is this again?

Oh, right. I nearly forgot.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Eljorahir

*Beorn at The Council of Elrond

Beorn:* “I will take the ring…and *I* know the way.
*Elrond:* “What? Weren’t you listening? No Beorn. We spent all day and finally decided that Frodo shall be the Ring Bearer.”
*Beorn:* “Sure, but you didn’t let me speak. I think you don’t realize what I can bring to the table that no one else could possibly come close to.”
*Elrond:* “Okay, okay Beorn. Please tell us why you should be given this task.”
*Beorn:* “Because I, Beorn, only of my kind in all of Middle-earth, if given this task would be… … … ‘The Bear Ring Bearer*’*! Hehe, never thought of that, did you smarty pants?”
*Elrond:* “What in Utumno is this nonsense you speak? We are not sending a bearing to the Cracks of Doom! We’re sending the One Ring of Power!”
*Beorn:* “Oh, no, no, no. I see the confusion. I didn’t say “Bearing Bearer”. I said “Bear Ring Bearer”.
*Elrond:* “Those sound exactly the same to me.”
*Beorn:* “Okay, listen closely. What I do not mean: ‘Bearing Bearer’. What I do mean: ‘Bear…Ring…Bearer.’ You do realize I can take the shape of a bear anytime I want, don’t you?”
*Elrond:* “You can change into a bear?”
*Beorn:* “oi. Okay…” (Sam interrupts.)
*Samwise:* “Ooh ooh ooh. I have it! Frodo will be the Ring Bearer. I will carry him on my back making me the Ring Bearer Bearer. And…wait for it…I will be riding on the back of Beorn making him the Bear Bearer of the Ring Bearer Bearer!!!”
*Gimli:* “It’s perfect! Sauron will never expect that!”
…silence
…silence
…silence
*Elrond:* “I have to admit…it is pretty good.”


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Very creative.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


> View attachment 14987


Technically it could have gone down like this...


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


>


Yes, but Aragorn is Dunedain, and Arwen is an Elven-maid. That has to count for something.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Yes, but Aragorn is Dunedain, and Arwen is an Elven-maid. That has to count for something.


_It's like Beren and Lúthien all over again. Indeed, Vairë shall find that intriguing._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Vilisse said:


> _It's like Beren and Lúthien all over again. Indeed, Vairë shall find that intriguing._


_I should think she may._


----------



## Eljorahir

Berzelmayr said:


>


Disparage *not* couple #1, for ye know not their tale!

He was a mighty plumber of the Eastern Lands (Cincinnati), most-skilled of all his high-born family.
She, the wisest loremaster in all of Arda in her field, magnetohydrodynamics! (Look it up...it's a real thing!)
Then, seeking for greater challenges to ply his trade, he sailed into the West (OK maybe he drove his van) and landed in East Los Angeles.
Whilst foraging in a wood (the lumber department at Home Depot), he saw the greatest vision of loveliness his eyes had ever beheld.
She saw him, and he saw her. They stood entranced, gazing into each other's eyes right there between the 2x4's and the plywood.

(For the rest of the tale, you must read: "The Lay of Earl and Sally", available at fine hardware stores everywhere.)


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Eljorahir said:


> They stood entranced, gazing into each other's eyes


_*Vairë: *That soundeth in the likeness of Thingol and Melian._
*Lanyáre: *_It doth indeed, yet it cannot be, in this Seventh Age._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Vilisse said:


> _*Vairë: *That soundeth in the likeness of Thingol and Melian._
> *Lanyáre: *_It doth indeed, yet it cannot be, in this Seventh Age._


_It could be paradoxical as Beren and Luthien akin to the likeness of Aragorn and Arwen._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Eljorahir

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15002


Haldir: * "Now go away or I shall taunt you for a second time! ... ... ... Arthurian pig-dogs!"*


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15002


Seriously though-- this is the same actor, is it not?


----------



## Eljorahir

I took this photo on my deck a few months ago. Introducing… … … *Squirluman The White!!!
*


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Eljorahir said:


> I took this photo on my deck a few months ago. Introducing… … … *Squirluman The White!!!
> View attachment 15004*


Is that an acorn-- or a Palantir?


----------



## Eljorahir

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Is that an acorn-- or a Palantir?


Don't know about the Palantir or acorn.
I heard a loud thunk! Looked out to see this critter who'd just fallen off the roof or chimney onto the deck. It appeared to be stunned and distressed. This is an apartment deck three stories off the ground with no easy way for it to escape.

Eventually, it found The Way of Escape (maybe climbed down the brickwork). And, I was relieved to see it frolicking for acorns again a few days later.

Squirluman The White lives on! May his tail grow ever bushier!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Seriously though-- this is the same actor, is it not?


Yeah I think it's photoshopped


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah I think it's photoshopped


I know that photo is, but from my memory, the Haldir actor and Hama are the same.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I know that photo is, but from my memory, the Haldir actor and Hama are the same.


Ah sorry, I misunderstood you


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15008


In fairness, no one wanted Bilbo to get the Ring back, save maybe Bilbo....


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15012


I have to think that the ambassador coming through that gate is the most disturbing thing in The Lord of the Rings movies. I remember at first being nervous to look at it (I was very young).


----------



## Berzelmayr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559254396831076353


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Berzelmayr said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559254396831076353


Good question! Where is he?


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 15020


I always set multiples. How can you trust a single one to wake?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15038


Funny!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15039


More Grond jokes... A common topic for humor I see..


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> More Grond jokes... A common topic for humor I see..


Better than eggs, no?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Better than eggs, no?


Much better indeed!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15040


My guess is you have to know who "this guy" is for it to make sense...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> My guess is you have to know who "this guy" is for it to make sense...


James "Bond" 😁


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

I see.. A friend of mine recently watched those movies, I should have recognized it. Thanks for the clarity anyways, though!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15052


Who seriously didn't do this, though? I've done it at libraries for sure... I also left a bookmark with Elvish text in The Silmarillion that I got from the library...


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Who seriously didn't do this, though? I've done it at libraries for sure... I also left a bookmark with Elvish text in The Silmarillion that I got from the library...


Yes, yes, the Valar are real...let us rejoice!


----------



## arivista




----------



## arivista




----------



## arivista




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

arivista said:


> View attachment 15056


_Telporno? Sounds far too much like Telperion..._


----------



## arivista

That is Quenya version...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## arivista




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15057


I thought he hadn't heard of it... Aragorn, right?


----------



## arivista

Another batch:




And one inspired by these posts: https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/galadriel-in-the-amazon-series.30164/page-5#post-559763


----------



## Berzelmayr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560303048639094784


----------



## Eljorahir

Even Sauron smiles when people give him flowers. (Skip to 1:38:00)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## arivista




----------



## arivista




----------



## Mr.Underhill

The evil knight in "The Holy Grail" monty python movie, reminds me of Melkor from Silmarillion illustration, except more goofy


----------



## arivista




----------



## Eljorahir

Mr.Underhill said:


> The evil knight in "The Holy Grail" monty python movie, reminds me of Melkor from Silmarillion illustration, except more goofy
> View attachment 15084


"And Morgoth took the body of the Elven-king and broke it, and would cast it to his wolves..." And then...
Fingolfin: *"It's only a flesh wound! Now begone, or I shall taunt you for a second time!"*


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Lithóniel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15088


Now I totally want to do that!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Has this one been posted before?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Has this one been posted before?


I posted the Friends one, I think


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Eljorahir

*Eowyn*: Begone, foul dwimmerlaik, lord of carrion!

*Witch-king:* Oh, thank you very much for the compliment.

*Eowyn:* What? Did you not hear? I just called you a dwimmerlaik. Of what compliment do you speak?

*Witch-king*: Well, in my language “dwimmerlaik” means “quite handsome fellow”. Again, I thank you for the compliment.

*Eowyn:* No! The word cannot have this meaning! My people have been calling all evil things “dwimmerlaiks” for nearly an Age and a half now.

*Witch-king:* Oh, I see…how embarrassed you must feel right now. Too bad.

*Eowyn:* AAAAAAH!

*Witch-king:* There’s no point in throwing a tantrum. Let this be a learning moment for you: Never use words you don’t understand.

*Witch-king:* Oh, and by the way, I heard you calling yourself “Dernhelm” earlier. Hmmm, let’s figure out this puzzler. Everyone knows “derrrrrrr” means “stupid”. “Helm” means “hat”. So, let’s see: stupid hat…dunce cap. Ha Ha Ha! You named yourself “Dunce Cap”! I can’t wait to tell the other Nazgul about this one. They’ll never believe it! Well, gotta fly. See ya. (Nazgul flies away.)

*Eowyn:* AAAAAAAH! Foul, foul dwimmerlaik!!!

*Witch-king* (from a distance): Thanks again!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I posted the Friends one, I think


There are several. Here's a different one:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15114


Something *badly* wrong with Legolas's "Elvish eyes" here!
That't a _station wagon_, not a sedan! 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15115


*Nit*-picky, please ... 😎


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15117


In the year 1381, I'm assuming?


----------



## Eljorahir

Hmmm, let's see...

ped·ant
[ˈpednt]

NOUN

a person who is excessively concerned with minor details and rules or with displaying academic learning:
"the royal palace (some pedants would say the ex-royal palace)"
synonyms:
dogmatist · purist · literalist · formalist · doctrinaire · precisionist · perfectionist · quibbler · hair-splitter · casuist · sophist · fault-finder · caviller · carper · pettifogger · precisian · Dryasdust

Oh, now I get it. Hehehe! 🤣


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Eljorahir said:


> Hmmm, let's see...
> 
> ped·ant
> [ˈpednt]
> 
> NOUN
> 
> a person who is excessively concerned with minor details and rules or with displaying academic learning:
> "the royal palace (some pedants would say the ex-royal palace)"
> synonyms:
> dogmatist · purist · literalist · formalist · doctrinaire · precisionist · perfectionist · quibbler · hair-splitter · casuist · sophist · fault-finder · caviller · carper · pettifogger · precisian · Dryasdust
> 
> Oh, now I get it. Hehehe! 🤣


Yes - but I was referring to _The Peasants' Revolt_, with their attempt to gain freedom from taxpayers - hence why I said the year 1381.


----------



## Eljorahir

Vilisse said:


> Yes - but I was referring to _The Peasants' Revolt_, with their attempt to gain freedom from taxpayers - hence why I said the year 1381.


Oh darn. I'll try again...

_The *Peasants' Revolt*, also named *Wat Tyler's Rebellion* or the *Great Rising*, was a major uprising across large parts of England in 1381. The revolt had various causes, including the socio-economic blah blah blah blah..._

Hahaha! This time I think (hope) I really get it. 🤣


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Eljorahir said:


> Oh darn. I'll try again...
> 
> _The *Peasants' Revolt*, also named *Wat Tyler's Rebellion* or the *Great Rising*, was a major uprising across large parts of England in 1381. The revolt had various causes, including the socio-economic blah blah blah blah..._
> 
> Hahaha! This time I think (hope) I really get it. 🤣


Yes - you did indeed.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Radaghast




----------



## Mr.Underhill

I suck at math at school. Maybe this will cheer me up


----------



## Olorgando

Mr.Underhill said:


> I suck at math at school. Maybe this will cheer me up
> View attachment 15134


Uh-huh ...

Now redo that with the far more likely assumption that Aragorn was at least 2 meters tall ... 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## arivista

Some other memes, first 4 of them mine, last 2 just from the internet:




















--------------------------------


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Mr.Underhill

Hobbits really are amazing creatures, as I have said before. You can learn all that there is to know about their ways in a month, and yet after a hundred years they can still surprise you at a pinch.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


Wow! Amazing what you can do with just the simplest of tools and equipment


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I imagine that will amuse our German members. Lost on me, I'm afraid. 

At least this one doesn't really need captions!


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


Thats not a cozy hobbit hole i heard about


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, the crocs appear happy. 😄


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## arivista

Some stuff collected from the internet:


----------



## Mr.Underhill

What if Sauron was a "Threat Actor" we would be doomed. Just imagine him trying to hack The Shire company LTD or something?


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Berzelmayr

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562965016059359232


----------



## Eljorahir

*The Witch-king of Angstmar*

I *am* the Witch-king
I *am* the Witch-king
*Be* the Witch-king
*Be* the Witch-king

Sorry, doc. The chanting isn’t working. I just don’t *feel* like a Witch-king.
I think I could maybe handle Witch-earl or Witch-duke, but I’m just not ready for the responsibilities of a Witch-king.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Eljorahir said:


> *The Witch-king of Angstmar*
> 
> I *am* the Witch-king
> I *am* the Witch-king
> *Be* the Witch-king
> *Be* the Witch-king
> 
> Sorry, doc. The chanting isn’t working. I just don’t *feel* like a Witch-king.
> I think I could maybe handle Witch-earl or Witch-duke, but I’m just not ready for the responsibilities of a Witch-king.


Doc: Let's try something else, then. Look in the mirror, and tell yourself this:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ensign Crusher takes a tumble into the flowerbed.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

When your Mom has smoothed out the page you dog-eared in your copy of LOTR, and now you can't find your place:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Eljorahir

Edoras versus Westfold for the Championship, Thursday Night

Theoden rebuking the Edoras team member whose absence caused their team to forfeit the game:
_*"Where were you when the Westfold bowled?!"*_


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

When your friend's helping you rebuild your Tolkien bookshelf, but throws away the angle iron you were going to reuse:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15275


This must mean that the trademarking authorities have now totally lost it, or what?!? 🤯


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> This must mean that the trademarking authorities have now totally lost it, or what?!? 🤯


Posted at @Squint-eyed Southerner's request 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I asked him to "post something". 🙄


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

And that I did


----------



## Ealdwyn

*sigh*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I asked him to "post something". 🙄


Is that better? It still says "something"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Anyway. . .

When your friends start taking about Beleriand and Numenor, but you've only ever read LOTR:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Somebody stop me!

When you come back from Europe to New York after two years, and learn Eastern Daylight Time has been made permanent:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

When you've been fighting with your brother, and your Mom asks why your clothes are torn, but you don't want to get in trouble:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15309


He's only 50! He looks older than Bilbo in that pic! 🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Which reminds me:

When someone asks you about a mutual friend, and you want to break the news gently:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The next time someone asks you "Why did the chicken cross the road?", insist they specify: rooster,


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Mr.Underhill

A very interesting math question i wanna solve one day


----------



## Olorgando

Mr.Underhill said:


> A very interesting math question i wanna solve one day View attachment 15383


Unless I'm entirely mistaken, the schematic drawing only takes into account the y-axis acceleration due to gravity (and that incorrectly?), but not the x-axis deceleration due to atmospheric drag - which varies with altitude above sea level ... 🤓


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> Unless I'm entirely mistaken, the schematic drawing only takes into account the y-axis acceleration due to gravity (and that incorrectly?), but not the x-axis deceleration due to atmospheric drag - which varies with altitude above sea level ... 🤓


And you forget the biggest assumption: that gravity in ME is the same as earth gravity. That's one BIG assumption.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Ealdwyn said:


> And you forget the biggest assumption: that gravity in ME is the same as earth gravity. That's one BIG assumption.


Middle-Earth is just a more ancient Earth. They're the same, but one is rewritten and steeped in greater history.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15391





(I guess yoou have to be a Brit of a certain age to know this one)


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Good counter-argument!


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

I've seen this one before-- but still funny!


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Is this your ACTUAL opinion?


----------



## Ealdwyn

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Is this your ACTUAL opinion?


The clue's in the name of the thread


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Good point!


----------



## Ealdwyn

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Good point!


Although I would kind of like to see a kids school play of Beren & Luthien


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Ealdwyn said:


> View attachment 15465


I literally need to send this to all my IRL Tolkien-friends asap! That is GREAT!


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Mr.Underhill

Sauron having a rap battle with Iluvatar













Eru


High god and creator of Ea , the universe and everything that is. He created reality by uttering the words "Ea, be" at the very beginning of time. Eru was the creator of the Ainur, great high...



middle-earthencyclopedia.weebly.com


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Mr.Underhill

I actually have a pink shirt too


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15586


Sauron was clearly not thinking outside the box. If he'd replaced all his orcs with cute puppies, then Minas Tirith would have fallen in the space of 20 minutes.


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If only they'd ordered from the Acme catalog.


----------



## Olorgando

I dunno ... the stuff Wile E. Coyote ordered from that outfit certainly never helped him in his conflict with Road Runner ... 🤪


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> I dunno ... the stuff Wile E. Coyote ordered from that outfit certainly never helped him in his conflict with Road Runner ... 🤪


What do you mean? it looks to me like the product is doing just what it says it's going to...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Come to think of it, the Fellowship should have ordered some of these:


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> What do you mean? it looks to me like the product is doing just what it says it's going to...


Nitpick alert! 😁

It does not say *self*-disintegrating ... 🤓


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Nitpick alert! 😁
> 
> It does not say *self*-disintegrating ... 🤓


You know what happens when you start picking nits?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You know what happens when you start picking nits?
> View attachment 15631


I've only been doing it for three years here on TTF ... and I'm not planning any vacation in Arizona / New Mexico ... 😁


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## grendel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Come to think of it, the Fellowship should have ordered some of these:
> View attachment 15619


I was always a big fan of Instant Hole. Why climb the Stairs of Cirith Ungol, when you can just walk through them?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

grendel said:


> I was always a big fan of Instant Hole. Why climb the Stairs of Cirith Ungol, when you can just walk through them?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Coming right up.


----------



## Starbrow

Now why didn't Galadriel hand our portable holes instead of cloaks and ropes?


----------



## Halasían

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153467285495807


----------



## Elassar

__


----------



## Elassar




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elassar said:


> _View attachment 15654_


And I count amongst those who can. (I recently finished it.)

Valar and Maiar unite!


----------



## Elassar




----------



## Elassar

Vilisse said:


> And I count amongst those who can. (I recently finished it.)
> 
> Valar and Maiar unite!


As am I, fineshed it last Christmas.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Elassar said:


> As am I, fineshed it last Christmas.


You beat me, I finished it around a week ago.


----------



## Eljorahir

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Watching this with no sound.
I can't continue my day without closure.

_*"MEEP MEEP!!!"*_

Ahhh, that's better.


----------



## Eljorahir

*Mor*goth: _“Darkness. Pain. Loathing. Despair.”_
*Les*goth: _“Happiness. Butterflies. Hope. Cookies.”_

Gand*alf*: _“You can call me Gordon Shumway if you really want to.”_
Gand*kermit*: _“It’s not easy being green.”_

Ara*gorn*: _“I am a bipedal intelligent reptile. Of course I can beat Captain Kirk in a combat situation (as long as he doesn’t figure out how to construct a rudimentary lathe.)”_
Ara*borg*: _“Lower your shields and surrender your ships. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.”_

Illu*vatar*: _“…no theme may be played that hath not its uttermost source in me…”_
Illu*guitar*: _“Rock on, dudes!”_

(If anyone out there is feeling silly, please feel free to reply with some of your own.)😎


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Eljorahir

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15670


That is Awesome!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn

Aldarion said:


>


Is it not Bring Forth The HoME these days? 🤣


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Berzelmayr

Gandalf ROASTS ‘rings of power’


Learn Impressions: https://skl.sh/3dmmGr6Come see me perform live: http://bit.ly/2ZawJ8G




www.youtube.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elassar




----------



## Elassar




----------



## Elassar




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

Tell me Mr.Anderson, what good is a movie if you cant save it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15780


Wait - what about his fallen cap...?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

You know what i wanna see? Hobbits in fit jeans


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion

Probably was posted already before, but I think it deserves a (potential) repost:


----------



## Mr.Underhill

You ever think Rings of Power is a simulation made by the machines


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## TrollinSun

Aldarion said:


> Probably was posted already before, but I think it deserves a (potential) repost:


After a few brewskis, a few buddies and I accounted for at least a hundred views of that video. gotta be one of my favorite things on YT


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's another, then. 😄




And another -- a really scary one!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

Math reader vs Nation glory guy. Who would win? Math and experience always wins! Thats why Aragorn wins!


----------



## Berzelmayr

Gandalf roasts _Rings of Power:_








Gandalf ROASTS 'Rings of Power' #4


#shorts Learn Impressions: https://skl.sh/3dmmGr6Come see me perform live: http://bit.ly/2ZawJ8G




www.youtube.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15938


A bit off topic, but it occurs to me that some of our younger members may need context. The model is a song from the Party Decade:




Still remembered in the 90s, at least.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Here's mine, in case someone hasn't seen Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Mr.Underhill

Samwise Gamgee after LOTR. Hobbits can surprise you


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15954


Under-appreciated!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 15974


What's the Tolkien reference for this? I'm sure there's one...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Éleniel said:


> What's the Tolkien reference for this? I'm sure there's one...


From Fellowship of the Ring, The Bridge if Kazad-Dum


> ‘It is grim reading,’ he said. ‘I fear their end was cruel.
> Listen! _We cannot get out. We cannot get out. They have taken the Bridge and second hall. Fra´r and Lo´ni and Na´li fell there_. Then there are four lines smeared so that I can only read went _5 days ago_. The last lines run _the pool is up to the wall at Westgate. The Watcher in the Water took O´ in. We cannot get out. The end comes, and then drums, drums in the deep._ I wonder what that means. The last thing written is in a trailing scrawl of elf-letters: _they are coming_. There is nothing more.’ Gandalf paused and stood in silent thought.



Or for movie fans,


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Or for movie fans,


Ah! That moment! Now do I remember it well!


----------



## Olorgando

Éleniel said:


> What's the Tolkien reference for this? I'm sure there's one...


Gandalf reading in the Book of Marzabul in Moria, at the beginning of chapter V "The Bridge of Khazâd-dûm" (in Book Two in "Fellowship) about the final days of Balin's ill-fated expedition to re-settle Moria.

Edit: I guess I type too slowly ... 😒


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

Perfect wedding pictures dont exi...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

In fairness, Bilbo let them in....


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

I decided. Why not. Starting my diet tommorow i think


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Don't forget the


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Eljorahir

* “There’s still some gouda in this world, and it’s worth fighting for!”*


*The Lord of The Cheese, by Samwise Gamgee*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Hysterical!! Did you make this?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Glad they remembered to stay in brie while they could!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hysterical!! Did you make this?


No, I find most of these on Reddit 😁. I'm not creative enough to make any of these lol


----------



## Mr.Underhill

Amazon has no king, Amazon needs no king


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr

DALL·E Now Available
Without Waitlist​https://openai.com/blog/dall-e-now-available-without-waitlist/


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Mr.Underhill

If you think about it. Fat people are the best movie directors.

Peter Jackson
Kevin Smith
(But when they turned thinner they started to lose talent, Hobbit movies is one example)
Also Alfred Hitchcock movies

Some exceptions like James Cameron, but usually.

Whatcha think?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Original context:


----------



## 1stvermont




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr

View attachment 43i50i5rkur91.jpg


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Not Tolkien-related, but I found this funny, so:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Berzelmayr said:


> View attachment 16166


_I have a feeling this describes me well..._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

Imagine a twist in Amazon Rings of Power. Where Agent Smith takes over Elrond, and thats how you get the current Elrond


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 16324


This is literally my mind in a concert when I'm sitting at the back of the hall-


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr

.... reminds me a bit to Mr Bean


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

You think miscasting roles can ruin a movie?


----------



## Ealdwyn

Or maybe one Cage to rule them all?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## The Void

So many pages to go through. This Topic looks like an ongoing adventure. So far, they're all so funny and fun.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## grendel

Mr.Underhill said:


> You think miscasting roles can ruin a movie?
> View attachment 16377


I don't know, man... Steve Buscemi as Gollum could work...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 16450


*Sighs*

_Though she may be mortal, her heart and féa may be marred and broken for many ages to come upon hearing this, and she shall need healing indeed._


----------



## The Void

For a moment, she thought she was the future Queen of all when Aragorn became King.
She got shoved to friendzone by an Elf woman.


----------



## Berzelmayr

Spoiler: ROP Spoiler


----------



## Mr.Underhill

Imagine if Rings of Power made a sequal, but elves are cyber ninjas


----------



## HALETH✒🗡




----------



## Olorgando

Mr.Underhill said:


> Imagine if Rings of Power made a sequal, but elves are cyber ninjas


Meaning there would be countless Legolas clones from PJ's TH? 🤔


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## arivista




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I know I posted this on another thread, but


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn

Yep, feeling old here 🤣


----------



## Mr.Underhill

What if the fellowship got help from a guy from the future?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn

I can relate to this.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## arivista

This is actually a real statue in Prague. It is supposed to be Il Commendatore from Don Giovanni, but yeah, people call it Prague nazgul.


----------



## arivista

And in the area I live there are at least two memorials called *Stone of Rohan*. (One actually less then 2 miles from my place.)

They are really called after members of (originally) French noble house of Rohan, who moved to our area in early 1800s, after French revolution and Napoleon reign. So it has nothing to do with Tolkien's Rohan (unless he adopted the name?), but it is still a nice touch.


----------



## arivista




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## arivista

Is this meme supposed to imply Yoko was evil all along?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Nothing is evil in the beginning. Even Sauron was not so."

"Though we might have an exception, in her case."


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Lithóniel

Berzelmayr said:


> View attachment 16910


Okay let me be honest, I LOVE PINEAPPLES ON PIZZAAAA! 🍍🍕


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Lithóniel said:


> Okay let me be honest, I LOVE PINEAPPLES ON PIZZAAAA! 🍍🍕


Ai! So do I! But I have never had them, so it seems...

_I pass the test._


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You think that's weird? I like SPINACH pizza! This was a favorite:

So "popular" that none of my local stores carry it any more. They're trying to starve poor Smeagol!


----------



## Ent

I really love this one.
The Elves were much more restrained and thoughtful of others.
The Dwarves were always a bit self-interested and self-seeking.
But the men... they've always been nought but gluttons.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

The Ent said:


> I really love this one.
> The Elves were much more restrained and thoughtful of others.
> The Dwarves were always a bit self-interested and self-seeking.
> But the men... they've always been nought but gluttons.
> View attachment 16918


Hmyes ... JRRT never wrote anything about a *fat* Elf, did he? In contrast to Bombur ... and uncounted of us ... 😬


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill

arivista said:


> Is this meme supposed to imply Yoko was evil all along?


There was one scene where John Lennon and Chuck Berry was singing. And then out of nowhere Yoko starting making the screech sound for some reason : D


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aramarien

Mr.Underhill said:


> You think miscasting roles can ruin a movie?
> View attachment 16377



OMG, I can actually see Steve Buschemi as Gollum lol!!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Eljorahir

If Samwise took the ring, defeated Sauron, returned home with Frodo, and used the power of the ring to his liking…

A knock at the door of Bag End.
*Sam answers the door*: “Oh, hello Pippin. Come on in.”
*Pippin*: “Sam, we’re all worried about you and Frodo. What’s been going on?”
*Sam*: “What do you mean? Everything’s fine.”
*Pippin*: “Everything’s fine!? The entire Westfarthing’s been turned into one giant tater patch! And, the taters are so gigantic nobody can get through on the roads. How can you say everything’s fine?”
*Sam*: “I used the power of the ring to make The Gaffer’s dream come true. You don’t like taters?”
*Pippin*: “Of course I like taters. I’m a Hobbit. I like all food. But, the entire Westfarthing!? It’s just too much.”
*Sam*: “Hmmm. I never thought of it that way. OK. Today I will use the ring and transform half the taters into turnips…problem solved.”
*Pippin*: “Turnips!? You think that will solve…ahhh what’s that in the corner?!?!”
*Sam*: “What?”
*Pippin*: “That green thing that looks like Frodo!”
*Sam*: “Yeah. I was hoping you wouldn’t see that. Frodo kept demanding I give him The Ring back so I turned him into a potted plant. He seems much happier now. I water him every day and leave him in the sun.”
*Pippin*: “You turned Frodo into a plant!? How is that even possible?”
*Sam*: “The ring imparts both power and knowledge. It taught me the process of … … … Frodosynthesis.”


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Is that a potato? 🤔


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Is that a potato? 🤔
> View attachment 16989


That's an orc-potato. I'm staying far away from that. They can't reach Lórien after all, so I'm safe.


----------



## Mr.Underhill

What spice would pippin use?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Starbrow

EA, this is a great meme. Imagine how much better ROP would be if the Monty Python wrote it. 🤣


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Starbrow said:


> EA, this is a great meme. Imagine how much better ROP would be if the Monty Python wrote it. 🤣


"He's not Sauron, he's a very naughty boy!"


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Berzelmayr said:


>


"Twice the pride, double the fall."

*Fëanor*: "I honestly don't care as long as I get my Silmarilli back!"
*Mandos*: "You're totally not getting them back, no matter how old you are. And at some point, you'll never grow old again. You'll stay eternally young."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀

Ah...saddening was that.

I've personally preferred the House of Finarfin to be most similar to my temperament, but considering my dark hair, I'd be amongst the House of Fingolfin. 



https://www.quotev.com/quiz/12163335/Which-Group-of-Quendi-are-you-Descended-from



And according to that quiz, I tied with Vanyar and Noldor, so...

_Vanyarin-Noldorin heritage? _


----------



## Humbelle




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## arivista

Radagast at home ... sort of:


----------



## Olorgando

arivista said:


> Radagast at home ... sort of:


Ah yes, another beer brewed by the Czechs, among the master beer brewers of Europe. The breweries in Pilsen and Budweis are better known (the Anheuser-Busch product must be marketed under the name "Bud" in all but four countries of the European Union in deference to the Czech original, which probably inspired German-born Adolphus Busch to produce his "Bohemian-style" lager after a vacation there). Interestingly, the brewery is quite young, founded in 1970, but the name is derived from a Slavic god. I don't recall how familiar JRRT was with Slavic mythology, at least compared to the Germanic, Celtic, Classical and Finnish mythologies, but a one-letter difference sure can "fuel" speculation.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## arivista

Olorgando said:


> Ah yes, another beer brewed by the Czechs, among the master beer brewers of Europe. The breweries in Pilsen and Budweis are better known (the Anheuser-Busch product must be marketed under the name "Bud" in all but four countries of the European Union in deference to the Czech original, which probably inspired German-born Adolphus Busch to produce his "Bohemian-style" lager after a vacation there). Interestingly, the brewery is quite young, founded in 1970, but the name is derived from a Slavic god. I don't recall how familiar JRRT was with Slavic mythology, at least compared to the Germanic, Celtic, Classical and Finnish mythologies, but a one-letter difference sure can "fuel" speculation.


It is quite controversial whether Tolkien was actually influenced by Slavic mythology and languages. 
Some sources:





Thinking about Radagast


How often does anyone say that?! Tolkien’s Radagast has to be one of the most overlooked characters in his entire legendarium. And why not?...




lingwe.blogspot.com









Slavic echoes in Tolkien — A response


This may be old news, depending on how many of you read the Ukrainian literary journal, Літературознавчі студії (“Literary Studies”), publis...




lingwe.blogspot.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


They scan over that in the movies for sure!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ah, now I get it.


----------



## Eljorahir

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ah, now I get it.
> View attachment 20136


Who gets to be "Mister Pink"?
Probably The Mouth of Sauron. He strikes me as the type that doesn't believe in tipping.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Good one!


----------



## Mr.Underhill

Bully Maguire is a dangerous outerworldly entity, he can say bad things to people and make them powerless O_O. Chaotic neautral.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Humbelle

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 15407


Omg that is the truth!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ent

Hum. The above just about defines our world today. 
I find myself unable to take it as a joke or a meme. 
I must be missing something. Ent often does that.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ent

The thoughts behind the expression:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> View attachment 20294


That's the predecessor to the current gangster heading FIFA, old-gangster Joseph "Sepp" Blatter.
It was during his time that, for the first time, two World Cup hosts were nominated at the same time (In 2010?), Mordor for 2018, and the current travesty being played close to northern-hemisphere winter in a country that has zero point zero historical ties to the sport. The current gangster heading FIFA (not that that other criminal group, the IOC, is any better) is Gianni Infantino, He grew up in the criminal-corrupt atmosphere at UEFA, the European "subsidiary" of FIFA, the latter's corruption admittedly going back to Blatter's predecessor João Havelange. Running at least in part on a sort of "anti-corruption" platform for the FIFA presidency, Infantino has turned out to be the equivalent of naming Al Capone to head the FBI ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Elassar




----------



## Elassar




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë

I approve of this alternate version!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Mr.Underhill

So which of these Pokemons took the ring to Mordor?


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## CheriptheRipper

Behold, memes


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ent

I came. I reviewed. I questioned my wisdom. I left. 🤪


----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ent

OK I confess: the above sounds like Saruman trying to plead his case in the Halls of Mandos or something..!


----------



## Olorgando

Ent said:


> OK I confess: the above sounds like Saruman trying to plead his case in the Halls of Mandos or something..!


Yes, JRRT's Saruman is as Orwellian as anything Orwell himself ever wrote (I've only read "Animal Farm" - which is, to my taste, quite insulting to pigs ... 😈 ).


----------



## Ent

Olorgando said:


> Orwellian as anything Orwell himself ever wrote


Sadly (or perhaps not), I have no point of reference as I've never read Orwell at all.
¯\_|ツ|_/¯


----------



## Aldarion

Ent said:


> Sadly (or perhaps not), I have no point of reference as I've never read Orwell at all.
> ¯\_|ツ|_/¯


Read him. Guy is basically a go-to guide to the Soviet Union.


----------



## Ent

Hum. it would appear Orwell has written a fair few things - quite a bit more than I was aware of. 
Perhaps I should divert a little attention his way at some point.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Is he the one who wrote 1984?


----------



## Ent

Aldarion said:


> Read him. Guy is basically a go-to guide to the Soviet Union.


A very neutral statement. Well done.


----------



## Ent

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Is he the one who wrote 1984?


Yes.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And a lot of other stuff.

Hey -- what happened to the _MEME _thread? 😳

Oh yeah.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## 1stvermont

Ent said:


> Hum. it would appear Orwell has written a fair few things - quite a bit more than I was aware of.
> Perhaps I should divert a little attention his way at some point.



I have been telling myself the same thing for years.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Ealdwyn




----------



## Ent

@Ealdwyn - the above needs a disclaimer.
"Not Recommended For Use In the Work Environment".


----------



## Ealdwyn

Ent said:


> @Ealdwyn - the above needs a disclaimer.
> "Not Recommended For Use In the Work Environment".


I guess it depends where you work


----------



## Olorgando

Aldarion said:


>


The IOC vs. Amazoff - why am I suddenly fantasizing about splatter movies???


----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## arivista

I was playing with OpenAI chat and ordered it to tell me a joke about every member of the Fellowship.
Here they are (it clearly has a long path before itself in this area. Only Pippin is semi-humorous.) 

Why was Gandalf always late to meetings?
Because he was a wizard, and he had to go through so many doors!

Why did Samwise Gamgee always carry a spade with him on his travels?
Because he was a gardener, and he needed it to dig up leeks!

Why did Pippin Took always carry a ladder with him on his travels?
Because he was always climbing to new heights!

Why did Frodo Baggins always carry a map with him on his travels?
Because he was the Ringbearer, and he had to find his way to Mordor to destroy the One Ring!

Why was Merry Brandybuck always so jolly?
Because he was a Hobbit, and Hobbits are known for their love of food, drink, and good company!

Why was Gimli always so grumpy?
Because he was a Dwarf, and Dwarves are known for their gruff and cantankerous personalities! Just kidding, Gimli is a courageous and loyal character who becomes a close friend to the other members of the Fellowship of the Ring.

Why was Boromir always so strong?
Because he was a Man, and Men are known for their physical strength and martial prowess! Boromir is a brave and skilled warrior, and he is a valuable member of the Fellowship of the Ring.

Why was Aragorn always so confident and self-assured?
Because he was a man, and he knew he had a great destiny to fulfill! Aragorn is a noble and courageous character who becomes a key leader in the quest to destroy the One Ring and defeat the Dark Lord Sauron.

Why was Legolas always so calm and collected?
Because he was an Elf, and Elves are known for their grace, poise, and calm demeanor! Legolas is a skilled archer and warrior, and he is a valuable member of the Fellowship of the Ring.

------------------------
Interestingly enough, generally it does not tell any "jokes" about First Age characters, it only states that their stories are "generally treated with a sense of gravity and importance, and I don't have any jokes about him/her."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Humbelle

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 20783


That could be Wyoming this week!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Mr.Underhill




----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

That's great!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## grendel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 20826


... and keep your Ring to yourself!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Edit: I wouldn't be so sure. . .


----------



## Child of Varda




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr

Lord of the Rings by John Carpenter


----------

